# What bothers you about the new Tiguan having owned it for a bit? any pet peeves?



## Coderedpl (Jul 9, 2006)

Figured it might be an interesting topic.

What bothers you about the new Tiguan having owned it for a bit? any pet peeves?


----------



## IVRINGS (Apr 1, 2009)

I'm not the biggest fan of the engine sound. Being an Audi Salesman I feel like they bottlenecked the exhaust cause none of our cars sound this. Wife came from a MKIV Jetta GLI and just wanted more room. I have been trying for years to get her to get something new, but never found anything she liked till this came out. I almost had her on the Audi Q5, but she wanted something larger for car seats.


----------



## socialD (Sep 19, 2011)

Primarily how much gear hunting the automatic does at surface street speeds with mild acceleration. That and how noticeable the start/stop is, having driven other cars with it where it was barely noticeable. As for tech - remote start not being available in car-net.


----------



## Bawlti (Apr 22, 2015)

I'm not a fan of the transmission behaviour, specially in D mode when taking off after a stop.

Also, throttle response. I often have to press harder to accelerate than I would normally do on a VW car.


----------



## blackgliguy (May 4, 2004)

Having my kids in the 3rd row there is no lights back there for them to see when putting on their seatbelts. I? have the pano roof so maybe that’s my issue.


----------



## NewJettaLease (Jul 13, 2014)

When using Google Maps with Android Auto, the physical knobs zoom the map instead of changing my radio station.


----------



## rocket jay (Dec 19, 2016)

The pain in the ass start stop feature, and that it does not have the feature that holds the breaks when stopped without your having to have your foot on the break pedal


----------



## 2THEXTRM (Dec 5, 2017)

*Transmission and Rear Cargo Lighting*

Having driven my Tiguan SE with pano roof for almost 2 weeks, here are my peeves.

The around town transmission hunting or lagging as it seems to do is very annoying and unrefined compared to my econobox SUV Chevy Trax, hopefully VW puts out some firmware updates. I am not confident it will come soon enough as this model has been produced and driven already for a couple years in Europe with I believe using the same drivetrain.

The stop-start is also not refined, never had this in a vehicle and never would be choice. Having to shut it off each time I start is very annoying. Stopping on hill does not provide a "non-rollback" feature when letting off the brake to hit the gas, even a second of no engine causes the vehicle to roll-back a couple inches too much compared to when it is off.

Rear cargo lighting or lack there of seems to be a serious miss by VW engineers. They seriously thought that the small 1x2 inch light tucked near the floor on the left side of cargo area would provide useful lighting? Had I noticed that when test driving during daylight hours I would seriously have had to re-consider purchasing on this alone. I keep a flashlight in the cargo area on my brand new SUV so I can load or unload items after dark, what a world.

My driver side upper door trim catches slightly when opening door, will have this corrected hopefully when I drop it off next week.

I have a bumpy long driveway and I am starting hear some rattles from the suspension and/or rear sear/cargo area, I haven't had the time to track it down yet.

I am happy with the ride comfort and nearly 26 mpg for an SUV of this size when not driving it like a grandma or in eco mode.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 18, 2013)

Agreed on engine sound. It's rough/marbly and not at all sporty. I wish the overhead console buttons were lit up. two nitpicks, overall very happy.


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

The trunk lighting is awful. There should be more lighting back there... I also did not like the auto stop start but I disabled it with Carista so all is good now. I agree with others that the transmission is very odd with its shifting, so I usually always drive in Sport mode in the city, and Eco on the highway. It seems to work well. Overall this car is pretty decent though. Especially compared to the competition 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rickytenzer (Nov 16, 2017)

Goddamn remote start range. And I agree about the engine throttling.


----------



## daisoman (Apr 20, 2009)

Hate the start stop function and the fact I have to disable it every time I start the car

Very happy with this car so far.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## 50Fathom (Jun 18, 2015)

daisoman said:


> Hate the start stop function and the fact I have to disable it every time I start the car
> 
> Very happy with this car so far.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk



wondering if there is a way to disable it for good via vagcom?


----------



## r_diaz13 (Aug 3, 2016)

Yeah definitely start /stop is more of an annoyance that anything. Coming from an MB GLK, the feel of the tiguan is very comparable for sure. Ride quality is very good aside from the jerkiness and little things everyone mentioned above. The panoramic roof is much more emersive than MB, and the infotainment system is pretty nice. Definitely don't regret it. I wish the SEL came standard with HIDs, that IMO should be the standard for any vehicle over 30k. I almost went with the Lexus NX200T but financially it made more sense to go with the Tiguan. Plus I love my GLI so that was a no brainer  

Riding in my Mk6 GLI Gen3


----------



## Egaas (Nov 13, 2017)

*Headlights*

Don't like that the SEL comes with Halogen headlights, which don't match the color of the LED Daytime Running lights at all.

Don't like that my SEL didn't come with a cargo bay cover. Can't justify the cost to add-on. 

I'm going to get the splash guards, as driving 7 weeks in the fall/winter without them has created a very dirty car behind the wheels. After a few days I feel it needs a wash and I'm hoping this helps.


----------



## socialD (Sep 19, 2011)

2THEXTRM said:


> The around town transmission hunting or lagging as it seems to do is very annoying and unrefined compared to my econobox SUV Chevy Trax, hopefully VW puts out some firmware updates. I am not confident it will come soon enough as this model has been produced and driven already for a couple years in Europe with I believe using the same drivetrain.
> 
> Rear cargo lighting or lack there of seems to be a serious miss by VW engineers. They seriously thought that the small 1x2 inch light tucked near the floor on the left side of cargo area would provide useful lighting? Had I noticed that when test driving during daylight hours I would seriously have had to re-consider purchasing on this alone. I keep a flashlight in the cargo area on my brand new SUV so I can load or unload items after dark, what a world.


Europe gets DSGs not this 8 speed auto. So don't hope for any help from overseas. Gonna be VWoA or maybe an APR transmission tune.

Lighting is an issue across the board. Trunk lighting is abysmal. Headlights whether halogen or LED are poor. But I fixed that with the deAutoLED HID kit and trunk strip.


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

That the SEL-P did not come with a power front passenger seat, heated 2nd row, and steering park assist! But really power front passenger seat bothers me the most!!!


----------



## 2THEXTRM (Dec 5, 2017)

socialD said:


> 2THEXTRM said:
> 
> 
> > The around town transmission hunting or lagging as it seems to do is very annoying and unrefined compared to my econobox SUV Chevy Trax, hopefully VW puts out some firmware updates. I am not confident it will come soon enough as this model has been produced and driven already for a couple years in Europe with I believe using the same drivetrain.
> ...


Thanks for recommending deAutoLED, I bought the full interior led kit with foot wells. Look forward to the lighting upgrade.


----------



## smg64ct203 (Jan 26, 2003)

Egaas said:


> Don't like that the SEL comes with Halogen headlights, which don't match the color of the LED Daytime Running lights at all.
> 
> Don't like that my SEL didn't come with a cargo bay cover. Can't justify the cost to add-on.
> 
> I'm going to get the splash guards, as driving 7 weeks in the fall/winter without them has created a very dirty car behind the wheels. After a few days I feel it needs a wash and I'm hoping this helps.


My sel came with a cargo bay cover, they made a spot to stow it underneath where the spare is kept.


----------



## smg64ct203 (Jan 26, 2003)

I have all the same complaints. The transmission a slow speeds, sometimes mine bucks. Hate having to turn off that awful start stop button. 

Is anyone buying the new Tiguan? I took delivery on 8/31 and I've only seen 2 on the road.


----------



## Coderedpl (Jul 9, 2006)

Damn definitely some interesting points here that I feel similar about.

Engine sound - meh, although for whatever reason it sounds deeper on warmer, almost as if it had an exhaust or something. Ironically did not hear that before my dealer visit, almost thinking as if they forgot to do something when fixing one of my issues.

Engine power - lacking, seriously needs a bit more oomph
Agree on throttle response too, wasn't expecting racecar status but it's almost as if I have to think about how much pressure to apply to the pedal to get off the light at a good pace

Transmission like others said, it seems like it's lost in its own little world sometimes hunting for the right gear or generally feeling a bit jerky.

Suspension - I'm definitely hearing noises in front drivers side, almost sounds like something is loose. On the list for the next dealership visit.

B pillar - drivers side does rattle, although not all the time, it does do it. Also on list for dealer.

Remote start range sucks

Trunk lighting sucks, might have to put in a led strip at some point.

Fog lights not being led on sel premium model, aswell as the missing led bulbs from glovebox and trunk

Power passenger seat. Come on seriously!!!??? Nothing power at all? Full manual? I thought my golf r was bad but this is ridiculous

No parking assist (it's whatever, I likely wouldn't use it much anyway but it would be nice)

Discrepancy in the manual with the 360/3D view. Again not that big of a deal but if they listed it, it should of been there.

In terms of overhead lighting, is this what you mean?









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## socialD (Sep 19, 2011)

smg64ct203 said:


> My sel came with a cargo bay cover, they made a spot to stow it underneath where the spare is kept.


Premium? It's just the SEL Premium where it is standard, not the regular SEL.


----------



## Coderedpl (Jul 9, 2006)

socialD said:


> Premium? It's just the SEL Premium where it is standard, not the regular SEL.


I'm still confused as to how exactly we are suppose to be able to stow it away with the spare in the way 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## socialD (Sep 19, 2011)

Coderedpl said:


> I'm still confused as to how exactly we are suppose to be able to stow it away with the spare in the way
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


33:45 in this vid shows where it stows.


----------



## smg64ct203 (Jan 26, 2003)

socialD said:


> Premium? It's just the SEL Premium where it is standard, not the regular SEL.


I just have a regular sel, looks like it's an option. Mine already had it. The salesman showed me how to stow it under and it's been there ever since.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 18, 2013)

Coderedpl said:


> In terms of overhead lighting, is this what you mean?


On my SE without sunroof, the buttons for the overhead lights do not illuminate. Now i have to see if that is a defect, or difference between SE and higher trim levels. :thumbup:


----------



## Coderedpl (Jul 9, 2006)

socialD said:


> 33:45 in this vid shows where it stows.


Interesting, I'll take a look later. 
Anybody notice the extra light on the passenger side in the trunk in the above video?


----------



## socialD (Sep 19, 2011)

Extra grocery bag hook too. Even the most mundane of little details like that they cheap out on us for the US market.


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

i have the SE 4Motion with Sunroof.

i was very irritated with the start/stop feature, i have somewhat gotten used to it, but for the most part at times the car will stay running. but then there are times when i will be sitting at a red light for a few minutes, then as the light turns green, will shut off. VERY frustrating. 

disappointed with the lighting options on the car. lighting package should be an option on all trim levels - even if it was just SE or above. i absolutely hate having halogen headlights, with LED DRL's and LED fog lights. looks stupid as ****.

this is more of a personal preference, but in the rear cargo area, in the side pockets, they are different sizes from each other. i wish the right side was the same size as the left pocket. 

lack of power the engine has - i understand that this is supposed to be a more efficient engine cycle, but i do not see the point in having a motor for a small SUV to have less than 250hp let alone less than 190. this vehicle is begging for more power. hell, even the same 2.0l motor from the facelift GLI would have been better than what we got. 

lack of towing capacity - 1500lbs is a joke. i have never owned a vehicle that could handle towing (i have always owned cars, no trucks) so me having little experience with towing and seeing the rating for 1500lbs, is frustrating. also im not willing to risk towing anything at this point. 

another personal preference - would like to have USB inside the center console. i hate having my phone out, feel it looks cluttered sitting there under the radio. i do have the multimedia package or what ever its called, but only the front USB ports are able to transfer data from your device. 

the front row seats - i feel they are a little too flat, would prefer something a little more contoured to my body. again, i come from cars so that may just be something to get used to. 

lack of storage in the "cockpit" - i have no where to store my sunglasses (my GTI had a specific spot for them) the door cards seems too small for anything useful, as i usually do not have any kind of paper in the vehicle. 

im sure there are a lot more that i am not thinking of until i get in the car, but thats about it for me.


----------



## socialD (Sep 19, 2011)

Yeah the lack of an overhead sunglasses holder is odd but I guess they needed the space for the power moonroof shade controls. I keep mine in the knee cubby, fit well in there.


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

socialD said:


> Yeah the lack of an overhead sunglasses holder is odd but I guess they needed the space for the power moonroof shade controls.


Yeah. I have the overhead sunglass holder because I do not have the panoramic sunroof. I had a pano roof in my JSW. This is the reason I bought an SE - because it is available without the sunroof.

Have Fun!

Don


----------



## JenSnyder1083 (Nov 20, 2017)

socialD said:


> Yeah the lack of an overhead sunglasses holder is odd but I guess they needed the space for the power moonroof shade controls. I keep mine in the knee cubby, fit well in there.


I thought the same thing during my first test drive, and the salesman didn't even know about the knee cubby. We which discovered from a video afterward. It fits my sunglasses and a couple pens in there perfectly.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

2THEXTRM said:


> Thanks for recommending deAutoLED, I bought the full interior led kit with foot wells. Look forward to the lighting upgrade.





socialD said:


> Europe gets DSGs not this 8 speed auto. So don't hope for any help from overseas. Gonna be VWoA or maybe an APR transmission tune.
> 
> Lighting is an issue across the board. Trunk lighting is abysmal. Headlights whether halogen or LED are poor. But I fixed that with the deAutoLED HID kit and trunk strip.


Thank you for the support and orders, we really appreciate it. We feel our H7RC headlights are the best and safest must have upgrade as soon as you get any car with halogens.

Reference links:

// H7rc HID kit:
http://deautokey.com/product/volkswagen-tiguan-h7rc-xenon-hid-kit

// Trunk strip:
http://deautokey.com/product/universal-48-led-flexible-strip-for-your-trunk-fits-all-car-models

// Glove box (194 model):
http://deautokey.com/product/glove-box-led-bright-crisp-white-error-free

:thumbup:


----------



## dseiiw (Aug 4, 2017)

My auto headlights won't turn on the high beams till 35 mph. Normal clicking of the turn signal turns them on at any speed. Is there a way to lower this speed on auto?


----------



## 2THEXTRM (Dec 5, 2017)

deAutoLED.com said:


> Thank you for the support and orders, we really appreciate it. We feel our H7RC headlights are the best and safest must have upgrade as soon as you get any car with halogens.
> 
> Reference links:
> 
> ...


With assistance from the excellent customer support at deAutoLED, changed my order around a bit based on my SE model and also added LED headlights and fogs! Looking forward to getting the new lighting installed. Thanks deAutoLED.


----------



## r_diaz13 (Aug 3, 2016)

deAutoLED.com said:


> Thank you for the support and orders, we really appreciate it. We feel our H7RC headlights are the best and safest must have upgrade as soon as you get any car with halogens.
> 
> Reference links:
> 
> ...


What’s the difference between 5k and 6k? I see the price difference but I figured 6k would be more $$$$


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## socialD (Sep 19, 2011)

r_diaz13 said:


> What’s the difference between 5k and 6k? I see the price difference but I figured 6k would be more $$$$
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I think there's a bug there. The higher price is for the older model which required the no tap adapters. If you select 6k then back to 5k you'll see they are same price. Same if you just throw the 5k into the cart, comes up with the 124 price. Defaults to the 2018 selection but shows the pre-18 price.

5k will be best for vision and have an OEM look, 6k will have more of a blue color to it.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

r_diaz13 said:


> What’s the difference between 5k and 6k? I see the price difference but I figured 6k would be more $$$$
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


They are the same price, the other price is for the kits that require the no-tap adapters, the 2018 Tiguan DOES NOT include these adapters so the price for the 5k and 6k are the same, you just have to add it to the cart to see the price.

The color temperature difference in our opinion is minimal, the most popular color is 6k, both are a very clean white in the reflector when it comes to the H7RC kit in a reflector. 



socialD said:


> I think there's a bug there. The higher price is for the older model which required the no tap adapters. If you select 6k then back to 5k you'll see they are same price. Same if you just throw the 5k into the cart, comes up with the 124 price. Defaults to the 2018 selection but shows the pre-18 price.
> 
> 5k will be best for vision and have an OEM look, 6k will have more of a blue color to it.


This is not true with our kit, our kits are both a clean white, the 5k is just a bit more yellow in it around the edges but not on the road, the 6k has a bit more blue around the edges but like the 5k a clean white on the road, it is different for all brand / manufactures and why we don't suggest going by other companies color temperature.

Here are some videos 


// 6K:










// 5k:






There really is not much of a difference.


----------



## i_am_sam_i_am (Nov 2, 2017)

SEL Trim for me



The Start/Stop feature drives me nuts on a number of levels:

◦ The first that it's much too sensitive. I've driven other vehicles with the feature and it was always dependent on how much force you apply to the brake pedal while stopped. There doesn't seem to be a "sweet spot" between shutting down and just being stopped.

◦ Next, I wish that I could set the option to be "always" on or off. Having to remember to push the button each time I begin my drive is a hassle.

◦ And finally, with the feature active it's a 50/50 gamble whenever I pull into a parking spot on whether I will accidentally start the vehicle up again when I put it into park and push the ignition button (thinking I'm shutting off the car).


The headlights are terrible. I think we all agree that LED DRL mixed with halogen headlights just looks lousy. 


The erratic transmission took me some time to adjust to, but the lack of power is hard to get over. Especially if it's only giving me ~25 MPG.


I too would have preferred to have the USB ports somewhere else. There isn't enough room in the center pocket for my phone and I hate having the cable running over to the center console when I'm connected.


The lack of power on the passenger seat adjustments. For a $35K vehicle, they could have added a power seat.


Remote range. I only use the fob for Remote Start, and there is no point if I need to stand 30 feet away from the vehicle to start it.


The POIs on that I can't turn off on the Navigation!


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

vdubs kopfschuss GLI said:


> i have the SE 4Motion with Sunroof.
> 
> i was very irritated with the start/stop feature, i have somewhat gotten used to it, but for the most part at times the car will stay running. but then there are times when i will be sitting at a red light for a few minutes, then as the light turns green, will shut off. VERY frustrating.
> 
> ...



to continue on with my original post,

i also feel the MPG's we achieve with this new motor just does not warrant the lower HP. not to mention, its not like i am getting some ridiculously high mileage out of this car, so for VW to really push this start/stop feature, lower HP and a completely reworked ECU and engine cycle, they really failed with it.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

vdubs kopfschuss GLI said:


> to continue on with my original post,
> 
> i also feel the MPG's we achieve with this new motor just does not warrant the lower HP. not to mention, its not like i am getting some ridiculously high mileage out of this car, so for VW to really push this start/stop feature, lower HP and a completely reworked ECU and engine cycle, they really failed with it.


Auto start stop is not really designed for gas mileage. It's more for emissions. Auto manufacturers get emission credits for putting it in their cars. As of 2016 in order to receive the credits the system has to automatically reset with restart. 

In my older vehicles with the system (ie cayenne) the system could remember your preference upon restart. 

Having said that I have a Tig loaner right now and it is horrid. The car is so rubber-band like in it's power distribution. The previous Tig was a million times better. Even the slow atlas drives better.


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

ice4life said:


> Auto start stop is not really designed for gas mileage. It's more for emissions. Auto manufacturers get emission credits for putting it in their cars. As of 2016 in order to receive the credits the system has to automatically reset with restart.
> 
> In my older vehicles with the system (ie cayenne) the system could remember your preference upon restart.
> 
> Having said that I have a Tig loaner right now and it is horrid. The car is so rubber-band like in it's power distribution. The previous Tig was a million times better. Even the slow atlas drives better.


yea, that makes sense.
guess i wouldnt notice it as much, like you said, if it wasnt to terrible.


i definitely only see myself in this car for 2 or 3 years. then, i will most likely move on. probably away from VW all together and pick up an Audi.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

vdubs kopfschuss GLI said:


> yea, that makes sense.
> guess i wouldnt notice it as much, like you said, if it wasnt to terrible.
> 
> 
> i definitely only see myself in this car for 2 or 3 years. then, i will most likely move on. probably away from VW all together and pick up an Audi.


With my experience so far- this is also my last VW. VWofA has taken a nose dive and there is no coming back any time soon. They use their customers just like they used their employees during the diesel scandal. It's a shame.


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

ice4life said:


> With my experience so far- this is also my last VW. VWofA has taken a nose dive and there is no coming back any time soon. They use their customers just like they used their employees during the diesel scandal. It's a shame.


i actually almost got a 2015 S3 2 years ago, instead of the Tig a few months back.

unfortunately, the tech in the S3 felt very dated, to say the least. not to mention, the S3 lacked some serious get up and go for what it was and what they were asking for it. definitely will have to get at a minimum an S4.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

vdubs kopfschuss GLI said:


> i actually almost got a 2015 S3 2 years ago, instead of the Tig a few months back.
> 
> unfortunately, the tech in the S3 felt very dated, to say the least. not to mention, the S3 lacked some serious get up and go for what it was and what they were asking for it. definitely will have to get at a minimum an S4.


I'm more of an SUV guy now. But the Q7 isn't a good value proposition. Even a 2.0t PP with comparable options to the market runs you 65-70k. That is stupid money for a car that is worth half within 3 years.

And CPO is nice but i'm more of a new car guy. Luckily there are like 20 competitors to the atlas on my mind that won't be in the shop every other week.


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

My "pet peeve" is relatively minor. When they stretched the wheelbase on this MQB vehicle, it would have been nice if they had stretched the fuel tank as well. In my opinion, a vehicle of this size should hold more than 15.3 gallons of fuel. A longer range would be a nice touch.

Have Fun!

Don


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

JSWTDI09 said:


> My "pet peeve" is relatively minor. When they stretched the wheelbase on this MQB vehicle, it would have been nice if they had stretched the fuel tank as well. In my opinion, a vehicle of this size should hold more than 15.3 gallons of fuel. A longer range would be a nice touch.
> 
> Have Fun!
> 
> Don


This is becoming an issue on a lot of new cars. They continue to shrink the tanks yet the gas mileage isn't really increasing proportionally


----------



## JenSnyder1083 (Nov 20, 2017)

Minor dislikes
- Standard LED light line / low aim (will have dealer check this when I bring it in for pillar rattle)
- I don't like that the air recirculate button doesn't stay on from power down/power up. When I get in the car, I have to press - ignition, recirculate, auto start/stop (off) - most every time.
- Door panels skuff easily from my shoes


----------



## ribbit (Jun 4, 2012)

I don't have a Tiguan YET,but I'm considering one for my TDI touareg trade back. I tow and would need a V-6 in whatever I buy,so I'll have to wait and see if they get smart and offer a larger engine. I don't want an Atlas for the size,so we will see what happens. 

If any VW people are monitoring this site ,get this car some more power and solve all the issues people have complained about Trans issues due to low power. i may go with an Q-5 with a 3.0 v-6.if no ther options.


----------



## socialD (Sep 19, 2011)

JenSnyder1083 said:


> Minor dislikes
> - Door panels skuff easily from my shoes


Why are your shoes hitting your door panel? Somewhat common complaint for other cars but I just don't see how that happens.


----------



## JenSnyder1083 (Nov 20, 2017)

socialD said:


> Why are your shoes hitting your door panel? Somewhat common complaint for other cars but I just don't see how that happens.


I'm 5'4" and my seat is adjusted to pretty close to the wheel so without adjusting the seat to get out of the car, sometimes my foot brushes the door panel.


----------



## ahealey74 (Sep 12, 2017)

I have an SEL Premium and the range on the remote start is abysmal. I'm getting like 20' line of sight max. :what:


----------



## ahealey74 (Sep 12, 2017)

rickytenzer said:


> Goddamn remote start range. And I agree about the engine throttling.


THIS. I can barely start it in my driveway from my living room window. I do not have a long driveway.


----------



## ahealey74 (Sep 12, 2017)

Also, how on earth do they not include Homelink buttons on the SEL Premium? My colleague was ridiculing me for having a visor clip garage remote in my top trim Tig.


----------



## socialD (Sep 19, 2011)

ahealey74 said:


> Also, how on earth do they not include Homelink buttons on the SEL Premium? My colleague was ridiculing me for having a visor clip garage remote in my top trim Tig.


Yeah that's bizarre. They upgrade it to auto dimming but not homelink.

Super easy to install one at least.


----------



## richyrich999 (Oct 20, 2008)

ahealey74 said:


> Also, how on earth do they not include Homelink buttons on the SEL Premium? My colleague was ridiculing me for having a visor clip garage remote in my top trim Tig.


Wow, that's also annoying from a security perspective. Hopefully it doesn't sit in your driveway with the visor remote inside?


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

ahealey74 said:


> I have an SEL Premium and the range on the remote start is abysmal. I'm getting like 20' line of sight max. :what:


Put it up to your chin! it works for me at times


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

socialD said:


> Yeah that's bizarre. They upgrade it to auto dimming but not homelink.
> 
> Super easy to install one at least.


I think the one SEL-P has a different mirror since the sensor for the light and lane assist is incorporated with it. Don't think the one with the homelink will work on the SEL-P


----------



## socialD (Sep 19, 2011)

TablaRasa said:


> I think the one SEL-P has a different mirror since the sensor for the light and lane assist is incorporated with it. Don't think the one with the homelink will work on the SEL-P


I believe the "B" version is the one that would work with that. But would confirm with dealer parts rep. There are 3 different models and the other 2 state not compatible with front camera/rain sensor.

https://parts.vw.com/productSearch....ey_driveline=0&isOnSale=0&searchTerm=homelink


----------



## JoCoZa (Dec 12, 2017)

My annoyances, excluding things I knew about before purchasing, after two weeks with the SE.
1. the auto lights don't seem to work properly
2. changing songs on steering wheel is sometimes delayed a few seconds
3. can't turn off start/stop permanently


----------



## DirtyDubMKIII (May 10, 2011)

Got a good one as my wife and I are currently driving it our 2018 Tiguan SEL. 

When the washer fluid is low, up hill there is no warning. Down hill the “add washer fluid” warning comes on. Every single hill! About 8 time into our drive so far


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

DirtyDubMKIII said:


> Got a good one as my wife and I are currently driving it our 2018 Tiguan SEL.
> 
> When the washer fluid is low, up hill there is no warning. Down hill the “add washer fluid” warning comes on. Every single hill! About 8 time into our drive so far
> 
> ...


I've had that too. I guess it depends where the sensor is located. quick fix, I just filled it, no more warning


----------



## Iljata (Oct 14, 2017)

rocket jay said:


> The pain in the ass start stop feature, and that it does not have the feature that holds the breaks when stopped without your having to have your foot on the break pedal


There is option to add hold hill switch with additional programming. That's my next mod for the spring.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## Iljata (Oct 14, 2017)

OEM Remote start in our SE work charms. No issues with distance. I just tested it on over 200' distance - open parking lot with two building structures on either side. 

I'm sure a lot has to do with walls, interference with wifi and other devices, someone mentioned LED lights are affecting the range also.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## 50Fathom (Jun 18, 2015)

Iljata said:


> There is option to add hold hill switch with additional programming. That's my next mod for the spring.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes please!!!


----------



## buzzindsm (Sep 2, 2017)

The remote start seems a little odd to me. It will only allow the car to run for 10 minutes. In that 10 minutes the heat doesn't even have time to turn on. Is it standard to limit these remote start systems to only run for 10 minutes?


----------



## Iljata (Oct 14, 2017)

buzzindsm said:


> The remote start seems a little odd to me. It will only allow the car to run for 10 minutes. In that 10 minutes the heat doesn't even have time to turn on. Is it standard to limit these remote start systems to only run for 10 minutes?


3 x 10 mins. I think has something to do with EPA also. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## 94GTIVW (Sep 13, 2015)

Just bought the new Tiguan comfort line and like everything about it. Love the tranny and also I have no issues with the stop /start feature .When I'am in heavy traffic I'll just turn it off . The engine sounds fine and also the power output is good . Also the drive in rural roads at night and I find the lighting perfect. Had a lot of snow lately here in Canada 4 motion with trac control worked perfectly when in snow mode. 

Sent from my STV100-3 using Tapatalk


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

buzzindsm said:


> The remote start seems a little odd to me. It will only allow the car to run for 10 minutes. In that 10 minutes the heat doesn't even have time to turn on. Is it standard to limit these remote start systems to only run for 10 minutes?


The "issue" is that it heats or cools the cabin (depending on the weather) to ~70 degrees
It doesn't crank the heat up when cold out or crank the A/C up when it's hot out....it's just programmed to get it to a "happy medium"/middle 70 degrees in the cabin, unfortunately


----------



## daisoman (Apr 20, 2009)

Iljata said:


> There is option to add hold hill switch with additional programming. That's my next mod for the spring.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When I'm at a long red light I activate the parking brake and when it turns green I just press the gas petal and the parking brake automatically disengages 

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## buzzindsm (Sep 2, 2017)

My god these vehicles are filled with so many small issues. It’s almost like they have never introduced a new model. Driving home tonight I’m thinking about how good it handles in the snow. 5 minutes later I discover that no amount of defrost can stop the front windshield from freezing up. The inside of the car is like 90 degreees but you can only see out of the bottom of the windshield. You have to have a magical foot to make the rear hatch open. People have cars that were not welded correctly. The remote start works half ass. There are issues with lights. The navigation is a complete joke that can’t find businesses that were here 5 years ago. Our 2013 Acura RDX was a first year design and it has zero issues. 

Thank god my wife likes the Tiguan because after this experience I doubt if I ever consider a VW/Audi vehicle. It’s too bad because I had my eye on an Audi RS3.


----------



## IVRINGS (Apr 1, 2009)

buzzindsm said:


> My god these vehicles are filled with so many small issues. It’s almost like they have never introduced a new model. Driving home tonight I’m thinking about how good it handles in the snow. 5 minutes later I discover that no amount of defrost can stop the front windshield from freezing up. The inside of the car is like 90 degreees but you can only see out of the bottom of the windshield. You have to have a magical foot to make the rear hatch open. People have cars that were not welded correctly. The remote start works half ass. There are issues with lights. The navigation is a complete joke that can’t find businesses that were here 5 years ago. Our 2013 Acura RDX was a first year design and it has zero issues.
> 
> Thank god my wife likes the Tiguan because after this experience I doubt if I ever consider a VW/Audi vehicle. It’s too bad because I had my eye on an Audi RS3.


Did you turn off the AC button? Cause if you did it can't dry the air. We have never had this issue.


----------



## IVRINGS (Apr 1, 2009)

Wife did have a squeak with the recirculating door for the AC system. My tech at work found the rubber gasket was not lined up right and adjusted it. No more squeaks. Easy fix.


----------



## buzzindsm (Sep 2, 2017)

IVRINGS said:


> Did you turn off the AC button? Cause if you did it can't dry the air. We have never had this issue.


Tried a number of things. The AC button was never pushed and wasn’t on. First tried the max defrost. Then after it was about 90 in the car and it was still freezing the upper half of the windshield I switched over to just straight defrost, that lowered the temp inside the car but didn’t help the window. Near the end of the drive I thought I would try to hit the recurc and of course that didn’t help. It got better when we were stopped at lights but would freeze up again once we were driving. Maybe it was just the weather (10 degrees and snow) but I’ve had 20+ cars in my life, including a GTI, and I’ve never had this problem.


----------



## Coderedpl (Jul 9, 2006)

Either ours is slowly developing an issue or this transmission is that weird.....Seems like with the colder weather I feel a decent amount of jerkiness and overall non-smoothness. 

Oh and ECO mode pretty much makes the car almost non-driveable. Switches gears so early that you can feel and hear the car bogging down.


----------



## Iljata (Oct 14, 2017)

daisoman said:


> When I'm at a long red light I activate the parking brake and when it turns green I just press the gas petal and the parking brake automatically disengages
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


You are correct on the auto disengagement of the Parking break, I tried this last night. I wonder if the Hold button works thru the ABS module rather than the Parking break actuators. My concern is that exercising the actuators over and over will cause premature failure, and they are known to get stuck.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## ABAcabby (Jul 28, 2003)

A couple days in. my biggest gripes so far are... (SEL-P 4motion)

- The start/stop system having to be turned off every single time
- The fake chrome exhaust tips
- The automatic wiper setting seems much too fast, so i've just disabled it all together. with a tiny sprinkle, even on the "lowest" intermittent setting, it seems like they are going full spped. I wish you could adjust the sensitivity, or hopefully i'm missing something. 
- My auto up/down window function doesn't work on the driver side window (i guess this will be the first warranty work... unless i'm missing some setting somewhere?)
- how smudgy the touch screen gets (is there an anti-smudge kit available anywhere?)
- The Fender logos on the speakers are kind of cheesy (but at least it's not Beats)

That's about it. It's still such a step up from our 2015 Tiguan SEL 4motion.


----------



## autostrophic (Aug 23, 2011)

ABAcabby said:


> A couple days in. my biggest gripes so far are... (SEL-P 4motion)
> 
> - The start/stop system having to be turned off every single time
> - The fake chrome exhaust tips
> ...


- The start/stop system cannot be turned off permanently, it's tied to government regulations
- The fake exhaust chrome tips were there before you bought the car
- The automatic wiper's sensitivity can be adjusted, it's on the stalk
- The auto up/down window is a 1 min fix, bring it down press + hold down twice then repeat same step up and it will store it
- The glass on the infotainment screen does get smudgy and finger prints, it's glossy black glass so go figure
- The Fender logos on.... wait.. what?


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

ahealey74 said:


> Also, how on earth do they not include Homelink buttons on the SEL Premium? My colleague was ridiculing me for having a visor clip garage remote in my top trim Tig.


If it makes you feel any better they never offered it in Gen 1 Tiguans either. My '17 SEL (top of the line) doesn't have it. But at least I have what is like a hidden cubby immediately below the HVAC to stick the remote so it can't be seen or leave a mark on my visor.


----------



## autostrophic (Aug 23, 2011)

puma1552 said:


> If it makes you feel any better they never offered it in Gen 1 Tiguans either. My '17 SEL (top of the line) doesn't have it. But at least I have what is like a hidden cubby immediately below the HVAC to stick the remote so it can't be seen or leave a mark on my visor.


I got the enhanced rearview mirror with compass and homelink - love it. Works a lot better at opening my garage door than the original remote.


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

You can permanently disable start/stop with coding. I used carista and it was simple and only took a couple minutes. Start/stop is such a stupid “feature”.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2THEXTRM (Dec 5, 2017)

I've grown to dislike the heated mirror "knob", I always forget to turn it back to neutral between the L/R mirror setting. Not sure if actually stays on when I start back up or not, have not tested but either way a clumsy control.


----------



## autostrophic (Aug 23, 2011)

Iljata said:


> There is option to add hold hill switch with additional programming. That's my next mod for the spring.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very interested. So you think it’s plug and play type thing? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Iljata (Oct 14, 2017)

autostrophic said:


> Very interested. So you think it’s plug and play type thing?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ive seen it done on passat and there is programming required but nothing major. Again risky procedure since u messing with the ABS.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## bateau (Jun 16, 2013)

D3Audi said:


> Start/stop is such a stupid “feature”.


Wait until VW implements start/stop at highway speed coasting.  https://www.motor1.com/news/147835/2018-audi-a8-coasting-function/


----------



## ABAcabby (Jul 28, 2003)

autostrophic said:


> -
> - The automatic wiper's sensitivity can be adjusted, it's on the stalk


I'm aware of the 4 settings on the stalk, but even at the lowest setting, the sensitivity is way too high. even with a light drizzle, when i put the position all the way to the left, the wipers are going almost full blast (no pause between wipes, moving at what i would consider medium pace). If i deactivate rain sensing wipers, there is a good 5 second delay between wipes. Is there anything else i'm missing?


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

ABAcabby said:


> I'm aware of the 4 settings on the stalk, but even at the lowest setting, the sensitivity is way too high. even with a light drizzle, when i put the position all the way to the left, the wipers are going almost full blast (no pause between wipes, moving at what i would consider medium pace). If i deactivate rain sensing wipers, there is a good 5 second delay between wipes. Is there anything else i'm missing?


Rain sensing wipers basically change the way that the "intermittent" stalk setting works. With rain sensing off, the intermittent setting is strictly time based and those 4 switch setting change the time intervals. When rain sensing is enabled the "intermittent" stalk setting works differently. The wipers will make one (or more) swipes whenever the rain (water drop) sensor detects water on the windshield. I doubt that the 4 switch settings have much of an effect in rain sensing mode (I don't have rain sensing on my SE, so I can't test this). The sensitivity of the rain (water drop) sensor itself can probably be adjusted with VCDS, but I do not know if it can be adjusted in the car's settings menus.

Have Fun!

Don


----------



## cruzgti17 (Jun 13, 2017)

*Small design head scratchers*

Being well acquainted with my GTI, there are couple of things at the moment with the Tiguan (SEL) that make me ask...why did they do this?

- Center armrest/cubby. Why no latch? Why no adjustment? They couldn't take the same piece from the Golf? The lack of latch especially makes it feel a little cheap.
- Passenger side visor doesn't extend, but the driver's does. Why can't both like they do in the Golf?
- No manual lumbar adjustment for passenger seat. WHY!?

I'm sure these things were done to save a few cents...but...VW, Y U DO DIS!?


----------



## socialD (Sep 19, 2011)

A good example of that...in Europe there is a grocery bag hook on each side. Here we only get the one. What kind of cost savings was that? They've also got a light and power outlets on each side, but that at least makes some sort of cost savings sense.

It just wouldn't be a VW if we weren't left drooling over some missing features of the European version leaving us with button blanks even with the top trim available here.


----------



## Iljata (Oct 14, 2017)

One simple answer to the EU to USA comparison - base EU model starts @ $35,591.00. Who would buy base Tiguan at that price here? Not that many right, I know I wouldn't.

I know EU has more options on engines and trim, but the market here dictates lower quality, limited options to meet the lower door price and still stay competitive. I wish we had all options available here, but VW it's in to make profits not just to please few 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## socialD (Sep 19, 2011)

Yeah, though that does include their hefty value added tax. Starting price without that is around $28,600 for a more apples to apples comparison. But still that's for a 150hp manual transmission model and their base is very much so more basic. Push a lot more stuff into options over there.


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

SEL Premium should include premium stuff hehe. You are already dropping some major dime for this trim
-No overhead sunglass holder
-No power front passenger seat and heated rear seats
-illuminated memory seat buttons
-LED strip treatment on the doors should extend to the back doors 
-door puddle lights for the back doors
-LED trunk and Glovebox lights (although can easily be replaced, still the principle hehe)

That is it for now


----------



## autostrophic (Aug 23, 2011)

But hey here in America and Canada we get remote engine start, how about that? I like the extra stuff on the EU models but I do not like the price - a loaded Tiguan would cost $60k. No thanks. US warranty also kicks ass. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rickytenzer (Nov 16, 2017)

autostrophic said:


> But hey here in America and Canada we get remote engine start, how about that? I like the extra stuff on the EU models but I do not like the price - a loaded Tiguan would cost $60k. No thanks. US warranty also kicks ass.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What remote start? Oh, you mean that thing that requires me to be standing two feet in front of my vehicle to work?


----------



## autostrophic (Aug 23, 2011)

rickytenzer said:


> What remote start? Oh, you mean that thing that requires me to be standing two feet in front of my vehicle to work?


Mine works perfectly fine. I turn the car on from the living room couch while it sits in the driveway.


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

autostrophic said:


> Mine works perfectly fine. I turn the car on from the living room couch while it sits in the driveway.


Same here in the living room but i do agree, it doesn't have a very good range because If I am in the Kitchen (back portion of our house), it doesnt work and we don't have very big house! Wish it would have been included with the VW carnet. Then maybe, I would fork-up money for Carnet once the free trial runsout


----------



## rev18gti (Sep 15, 2002)

TablaRasa said:


> SEL Premium should include premium stuff hehe. You are already dropping some major dime for this trim
> -No overhead sunglass holder
> -No power front passenger seat and heated rear seats
> -illuminated memory seat buttons
> ...



How about a very simple one?: in the Digital Cockpit, show the damn LWB Tiguan instead of the SWB version!!!!


----------



## autostrophic (Aug 23, 2011)

I think the Tiguan caters to people with small children therefore no amenities like heated rear seats, rear climate control and those flimsy tables you get on ROW Tiguans. All I really need (with 2 small children) are USB port and air vents. There are gimmicky things like a cheap looking head up displays and gesture controlled head units without volume knobs - glad we don't get that. The rear door panels are missing the "decor" you get on other VW's like Mk7 Golf, while ROW cars do get that. The other day I was driving when my 1 year old took his toy and started slamming it against the door panel..

Now when the kids get bigger and no car seats or booster seats are being used, then the rear climate and heated seats make more sense and that's when the Atlas comes into play which is not even offered in Europe.


----------



## rev18gti (Sep 15, 2002)

autostrophic said:


> I think the Tiguan caters to people with small children therefore no amenities like heated rear seats, rear climate control and those flimsy tables you get on ROW Tiguans. All I really need (with 2 small children) are USB port and air vents. There are gimmicky things like a cheap looking head up displays and gesture controlled head units without volume knobs - glad we don't get that. The rear door panels are missing the "decor" you get on other VW's like Mk7 Golf, while ROW cars do get that. The other day I was driving when my 1 year old took his toy and started slamming it against the door panel..
> 
> Now when the kids get bigger and no car seats or booster seats are being used, then the rear climate and heated seats make more sense and that's when the Atlas comes into play which is not even offered in Europe.


I agree about the rear door panels. Earlier, I was pretty annoyed about them not matching the front ones with ambient LEDs (SEL-P) but with a 15-month-old tossing around plastic toys I am glad it's the cheaper looking panel (appears to be holding up to abuse so far). I would have liked to have either rear HVAC controls or a way to control them from the driver's console - there are times the rear seems colder than the front.

With the added space of the LWB, at 6'6 I can sit comfortably behind my 5'9 wife as she drives and vice versa; and there's still a good amount of room in the trunk/hatch. We have a Britax Marathon Clicktight and have enough room for the front passenger and an organizer hanging off the back of the front passenger seat.


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

rev18gti said:


> How about a very simple one?: in the Digital Cockpit, show the damn LWB Tiguan instead of the SWB version!!!!


Haha yeah... That is there to tease us!


----------



## autostrophic (Aug 23, 2011)

TablaRasa said:


> Haha yeah... That is there to tease us!


Tease us? I wouldn’t buy the SWB, too small


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

rev18gti said:


> I agree about the rear door panels. Earlier, I was pretty annoyed about them not matching the front ones with ambient LEDs (SEL-P) but with a 15-month-old tossing around plastic toys I am glad it's the cheaper looking panel (appears to be holding up to abuse so far). I would have liked to have either rear HVAC controls or a way to control them from the driver's console - there are times the rear seems colder than the front.
> 
> With the added space of the LWB, at 6'6 I can sit comfortably behind my 5'9 wife as she drives and vice versa; and there's still a good amount of room in the trunk/hatch. We have a Britax Marathon Clicktight and have enough room for the front passenger and an organizer hanging off the back of the front passenger seat.


Yes, i wanted it to have the rear HVAC too, like the Atlas has. I'm just a stickler I guess for things done somewhat "half-a$%ed" specially on the designated highest trim.

I did have a question, my wife and I are expecting twins this May (we didn't know before we bought the Tiguan). Do you think the 2nd row will fit another person with the 2 car seat?


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

autostrophic said:


> Tease us? I wouldn’t buy the SWB, too small


Well for the ones wanting one at least. A lot has expressed when the LWB was introduced here


----------



## rev18gti (Sep 15, 2002)

TablaRasa said:


> Yes, i wanted it to have the rear HVAC too, like the Atlas has. I'm just a stickler I guess for things done somewhat "half-a$%ed" specially on the designated highest trim.
> 
> I did have a question, my wife and I are expecting twins this May (we didn't know before we bought the Tiguan). Do you think the 2nd row will fit another person with the 2 car seat?


I only have one seat back there now, but maybe I can "guesstimate" what room will be left. I know the Britax convertible seat we have is relatively clunky (the infant seat we had before, a Chicco Keyfit 30, was relatively narrow) while the Diono convertible seats are relatively narrow so you may want to look into that brand.


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

rev18gti said:


> I only have one seat back there now, but maybe I can "guesstimate" what room will be left. I know the Britax convertible seat we have is relatively clunky (the infant seat we had before, a Chicco Keyfit 30, was relatively narrow) while the Diono convertible seats are relatively narrow so you may want to look into that brand.


Great! Thank you. if all else fails, Atlas for me when I need a change haha! We like hauling family lol


----------



## bateau (Jun 16, 2013)

Think about when twins grow out of infant seats. We had our kid out of Chicco KeyFit into NextFit by the time he was 18 months. Two convertible seats will no leave much room in the middle. 

Honestly a minivan makes more sense if you need to haul 2 parents, 2 kids and family. I think they would have fewer compromises and better fuel economy than a full-size SUV. 

My wife had irrational hatred, but if we could actually fit minivan in our garage I’d seriously try to talk her into one. Many vans are FWD only, but I’m a firm believer that with proper snow tire FWD is fine for most cases than AWD with OEM all-seasons. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ahealey74 (Sep 12, 2017)

bateau said:


> Think about when twins grow out of infant seats. We had our kid out of Chicco KeyFit into NextFit by the time he was 18 months. Two convertible seats will no leave much room in the middle.
> 
> Honestly a minivan makes more sense if you need to haul 2 parents, 2 kids and family. I think they would have fewer compromises and better fuel economy than a full-size SUV.
> 
> ...


All of this. We have two young children and a 2012 Honda Odyssey EX-L RES. The space, convenience and fuel economy is really impossible to beat with a full size SUV. I had downsized from a Pilot to a 2015 GSW TDI which I loved, but took the buyback and moved up a step to the 2018 Tiguan SEL Premium because I missed having an AWD in the house. If you have any desire for a family hauler, get a minivan you won't regret it. My wife was apprehensive at first, but now I couldn't pay her to ditch the Odyssey.


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

I do get the minivan pitch with the convenience and room etc. It is just not doing it for me. Maybe if we have a VW minivan, I would consider it hehe. Microbus 2020?


----------



## sickify (Jan 12, 2018)

TablaRasa said:


> I do get the minivan pitch with the convenience and room etc. It is just not doing it for me. Maybe if we have a VW minivan, I would consider it hehe. Microbus 2020?


Minivan doesn't do it for me either.

I currently have an 08 Rabbit with three kids, aged 4, 2 and 5 months.

The Rabbit is quite cramped at this point! We have the older 2 in Diono Radian RXT's and the youngest in a Peg Perego infant carrier. The oldest is ready for a stand alone booster, but we can't access the seat belt buckle with the three car seats in. She could continue to use the Diono with 3-point harness for quite awhile, but it's a giant pain at this point. We could fit there of the Diono's across, but it's time to move on.

The Atlas is okay, but in Canada the base trim it more money than the top trim Tiguan! In our frigid winters, heated seats are a must, and a heated steering wheel would be a big bonus, the Tiguan checks those boxes.

I still have to do a car seat check in the Tiguan, but i'm hoping for a booster in the 3rd row for the 4 year old, and the two Diono's in the middle row. On long road trips i'm hoping I can fit the two Diono's and the booster in the middle row. I figure the middle row HAS to be a few inches wider than the rear bench in my Rabbit. 2" would be plenty.



If anyone has a measurement for the second row bench width I would really appreciate it!

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## autostrophic (Aug 23, 2011)

I wish it came with the adjustable armrest like the Golf family cars except Golf R.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## akhotch (Apr 22, 2013)

We have a toddler seat for our three year old and then a massive car seat for our 1 year old, you can fit a slim person in the middle when you need to. Not recommended for a lot of use.


----------



## daisoman (Apr 20, 2009)

sickify said:


> The Atlas is okay, but in Canada the base trim it more money than the top trim Tiguan! In our frigid winters, heated seats are a must, and a heated steering wheel would be a big bonus, the Tiguan checks those boxes.


No it's not. I was really considering an atlas comfortline but got a tiguan highline instead as I only have 1 new born. Maybe in 3-4 years I'll move up to a bigger vehicle.









Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## samuelrh (Feb 4, 2017)

*Fake exhaust tips*

I'm not the only one to mention the fake exhaust tips, and at first I didn't really mind - but it looks quite silly when they fill up with snow and stays that way for weeks/months.

Speaking of cold weather, the fact that VW won't sell you a block heater for the Tiguan is a big disappointment. It's -11f this morning, and the Tiguan only gets warm when I arrive to work - after climbing a very steep hill.

That's something I knew before I got it, but it's still very annoying.


----------



## richyrich999 (Oct 20, 2008)

samuelrh said:


> I'm not the only one to mention the fake exhaust tips, and at first I didn't really mind - but it looks quite silly when they fill up with snow and stays that way for weeks/months.
> 
> Speaking of cold weather, the fact that VW won't sell you a block heater for the Tiguan is a big disappointment. It's -11f this morning, and the Tiguan only gets warm when I arrive to work - after climbing a very steep hill.
> 
> That's something I knew before I got it, but it's still very annoying.


Do you remote start and it still isn't warmed up?


----------



## i_am_sam_i_am (Nov 2, 2017)

TablaRasa said:


> I did have a question, my wife and I are expecting twins this May (we didn't know before we bought the Tiguan). Do you think the 2nd row will fit another person with the 2 car seat?


I'm currently driving with two Diono car seats in the back. They are one of the most narrow seats on the market, but still leave very little room in between for a full-sized human. I imagine you'll using carrier seats for the first few months and those tend to be pretty wide. I wouldn't count on anyone being too comfortable back there even if they were able to squeeze in.


----------



## samuelrh (Feb 4, 2017)

richyrich999 said:


> Do you remote start and it still isn't warmed up?


Base model (Trendline with 4MOTION), so no remote start for me. I let it idle for 2-3 minutes before I leave, but that's it. With the low temperatures we have, it takes forever to warm up at idle anyway.


----------



## 2THEXTRM (Dec 5, 2017)

samuelrh said:


> Base model (Trendline with 4MOTION), so no remote start for me. I let it idle for 2-3 minutes before I leave, but that's it. With the low temperatures we have, it takes forever to warm up at idle anyway.


I do not have remote start either and we have been well below zero for weeks now, I find that with no warm-up other than while brushing off the vehicle i start to get warm air blowing within a mile or two. Once up to highway speed it warms up quite fast then, I have been actually impressed with how quickly my Tig warms up compared to my Chevy Trax.


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

Thank you for the responses on the car seat space. SOmething to think about.

So inline with that, another pet peeve I just thought of 

-Not enough space for an adult with 2 car seats haha
- No WLAN like the Atlas
-Cannot project the Android Auto Nav onto the Digital cockpit nor can you with the music as well


----------



## sickify (Jan 12, 2018)

daisoman said:


> No it's not. I was really considering an atlas comfortline but got a tiguan highline instead as I only have 1 new born. Maybe in 3-4 years I'll move up to a bigger vehicle.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The cheapest trendline Atlas at the dealership closest to me is $42,635 most expensive is $43,480 

Cheapest highline Tiguan is $41,140 most expensive is $44,450 

This dealership has the lowest prices for the same specs out of the three in my area.

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## daisoman (Apr 20, 2009)

sickify said:


> The cheapest trendline Atlas at the dealership closest to me is $42,635 most expensive is $43,480
> 
> Cheapest highline Tiguan is $41,140 most expensive is $44,450
> 
> ...


Damn where do you live? I'm in the Toronto area and we have about 9 dealerships within 1 hour drive. Everything I got quoted for was about $1500 below msrp. That's crazy they quote you above msrp. It's like the civic type r's are going for $10,000 above msrp and that's if you can find one. 



Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## socialD (Sep 19, 2011)

My SEL was dealer stickered at $42,200(US) with a nasty $6,995 "regional price adjustment". But I actually paid $32k. Stickers are imaginary prices.


----------



## sickify (Jan 12, 2018)

daisoman said:


> Damn where do you live? I'm in the Toronto area and we have about 9 dealerships within 1 hour drive. Everything I got quoted for was about $1500 below msrp. That's crazy they quote you above msrp. It's like the civic type r's are going for $10,000 above msrp and that's if you can find one.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


I'm in Edmonton.
Two dealerships in the city, one just outside.

Next nearest place is Calgary, and last I checked their prices were even higher.

I'm hoping I can negotiate a Highline with the 3rd row and tech package for around $41-42

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## mauislick (Aug 30, 2017)

in hawaii they call it "additional dealer mark up" I Think they use it to trick people by saying, we will give you a discount, we will not charge you the markup, so your getting a deal at MSRP!........sadly people don't know any better take it


----------



## bateau (Jun 16, 2013)

sickify said:


> I'm hoping I can negotiate a Highline with the 3rd row and tech package for around $41-42
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


I was gonna comment on high Canadian prices, but 41k CND is 33k USD which is not bad. Highline is SEL in US, correct?



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## inv4zn (Jan 10, 2018)

bateau said:


> I was gonna comment on high Canadian prices, but 41k CND is 33k USD which is not bad. Highline is SEL in US, correct?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Highline has one option (other than the R-line), the driver's assistance package - which has the driver aids, digital cluster, 360 camera, but it's the highest-range model. Also has 4-motion standard.


----------



## dslinc (Mar 5, 2015)

rev18gti said:


> I only have one seat back there now, but maybe I can "guesstimate" what room will be left. I know the Britax convertible seat we have is relatively clunky (the infant seat we had before, a Chicco Keyfit 30, was relatively narrow) while the Diono convertible seats are relatively narrow so you may want to look into that brand.


I am looking at the Tiguan for the same reason, having twins narrows down the cars that you can buy, at least to fir car seats.


----------



## c.rebelo95 (Sep 29, 2011)

I just picked up a 2018 Tiguan SE AWD two weeks ago and I was curious if anyone knows about automatic power windows being a upgraded feature. On all my previous VWs all you had to do was either push down or up on any of the windows and it would automatically open/close. On the Tiguan it seems it is only auto for the drivers window?


----------



## sickify (Jan 12, 2018)

c.rebelo95 said:


> I just picked up a 2018 Tiguan SE AWD two weeks ago and I was curious if anyone knows about automatic power windows being a upgraded feature. On all my previous VWs all you had to do was either push down or up on any of the windows and it would automatically open/close. On the Tiguan it seems it is only auto for the drivers window?


I believe it should work on all of them. Try rolling them the way down then all the way back up.

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## 2THEXTRM (Dec 5, 2017)

c.rebelo95 said:


> I just picked up a 2018 Tiguan SE AWD two weeks ago and I was curious if anyone knows about automatic power windows being a upgraded feature. On all my previous VWs all you had to do was either push down or up on any of the windows and it would automatically open/close. On the Tiguan it seems it is only auto for the drivers window?


Yes, all windows express up/down is available from within the infotainment settings, don't recall the specific menu but it is in there with settings such as how long lights remain on after shutting off the engine and such. All my windows express setting works except for go figure the driver window, smh. I have not had the time to return to dealer for the software update that supposedly fixes this.


----------



## c.rebelo95 (Sep 29, 2011)

2THEXTRM said:


> Yes, all windows express up/down is available from within the infotainment settings, don't recall the specific menu but it is in there with settings such as how long lights remain on after shutting off the engine and such. All my windows express setting works except for go figure the driver window, smh. I have not had the time to return to dealer for the software update that supposedly fixes this.


I just got went to the car and reset each window by pressing the switch down and holding it for an extra 5 seconds after it got to the bottom. Then I just pressed up and it worked. All were just functioning so hopefully that works permanently.


----------



## 2THEXTRM (Dec 5, 2017)

c.rebelo95 said:


> I just got went to the car and reset each window by pressing the switch down and holding it for an extra 5 seconds after it got to the bottom. Then I just pressed up and it worked. All were just functioning so hopefully that works permanently.


I have tried that recommendation a couple times and it worked but didnt last 1 or 2 restarts. Very odd.


----------



## rev18gti (Sep 15, 2002)

c.rebelo95 said:


> I just got went to the car and reset each window by pressing the switch down and holding it for an extra 5 seconds after it got to the bottom. Then I just pressed up and it worked. All were just functioning so hopefully that works permanently.


I just rented a 2017 Jetta. Windows worked perfectly, auto up and down, and everything else. 

My Tiguan is spotty and inconsistent. If this trick does not work I'll let the dealer look at them, but I am nervous they'll damage the interior if they have to replace them. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## c.rebelo95 (Sep 29, 2011)

2THEXTRM said:


> I have tried that recommendation a couple times and it worked but didnt last 1 or 2 restarts. Very odd.





rev18gti said:


> I just rented a 2017 Jetta. Windows worked perfectly, auto up and down, and everything else.
> 
> My Tiguan is spotty and inconsistent. If this trick does not work I'll let the dealer look at them, but I am nervous they'll damage the interior if they have to replace them.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


As of now I have driven it a bit and restarted it a couple times and all four seem to be okay. I found those settings in the car menu. I'll keep you updated.


----------



## daisoman (Apr 20, 2009)

inv4zn said:


> Highline has one option (other than the R-line), the driver's assistance package - which has the driver aids, digital cluster, 360 camera, but it's the highest-range model. Also has 4-motion standard.


I have the highline without drivers assist. I got the digital cockpit fyi. Was definitely a selling point along with the power liftgate










Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## jjvw (Jan 17, 2002)

*Arm rests, compass, passenger lumbar support, red rear turn signals*

I cant believe the arm rest is not adjustable/retractable. Thinking of somehow swapping the one from my JSW before I do the buyback next week.
What happened to the compass? Did they not include it or am I looking in the wrong place.

Also, cant believe they took away lumbar support for the front passenger. It's nice and all to have a power adjustable one in driver's seat but I would have settled for two manual ones instead.

Another pet peeve is the red rear turn signals. Is that to save on bulbs??  This is my first VW with red turn signals. It looks like all the European cars here in the USA are moving towards that. 


I also noticed that it's getting hard to find the Tiguans with the 17" Tulsa wheels on dealer lots. I thought those were the standard wheels. Most of what I see are the Montanas.

Otherwise, I love my Tiguan! (SE4motion) Silk Blue, Titan Black seats, FogLight package! (which apparently is limited option and will disappear soon unless you get the SEL or higher)


----------



## socialD (Sep 19, 2011)

Compass is there with the NAV in the SEL. But I hear you can enable it via VCDS in the SE. Since I installed the homelink mirror I've now got 3 locations telling me what direction I'm going in just to be safe.


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

random pet peeve here...

but when i have the panoramic roof open, i cannot close the shade all the way to block out the sun...


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

jjvw said:


> I also noticed that it's getting hard to find the Tiguans with the 17" Tulsa wheels on dealer lots. I thought those were the standard wheels. Most of what I see are the Montanas.
> 
> Otherwise, I love my Tiguan! (SE4motion) Silk Blue, Titan Black seats, FogLight package! (which apparently is limited option and will disappear soon unless you get the SEL or higher)


what is the fog light package?
also, i HATED those Tulsa wheels, they were the first "mod" i did on my Tig, i for one am glad they are disappearing hahaha


----------



## mynewtiguan (Nov 2, 2017)

jjvw said:


> I also noticed that it's getting hard to find the Tiguans with the 17" Tulsa wheels on dealer lots. I thought those were the standard wheels. Most of what I see are the Montanas.


It should be the other way around. The older SE builds have the Montana wheels and the Tulsa is the newer SE wheel. According to the order guide, from August 2017 forward the SE builds have the Tulsa wheels.


----------



## salvima (Dec 2, 2012)

We have owned the car for 2 months, took delivery (was on lot) just before Thanksgiving.

Low RPM engine sound, seems to sound better in higher RPM, might be due to the B-Cycle changing profiles. 

Lack of power on pulling out with a transmission unsure of what gear to be in.

Dash lights only able to be adjust via touch screen which can't be done while you are moving, no physical rotary knob.

My front assist/ACC (No Sensor View) light comes on every time I go into the tunnel (~1 miles long and in bumper to bumper traffic) on my way to and from work. Dealer/CorpVW said that is normal. When light goes on it disables ACC, their suggest is turn on Cruise Control prior to entering tunnel. The light still goes on and stays on for at least 10 minutes after leaving tunnel. Scary thing is the Cruise works in bumper to bumper traffic and will bring car to complete stop with decent space between the car in front.

Dealer had to replace the sunroof on my car at less than 1 week old. The gasket seal was bent upward on driver side and sunroof wouldn't close completely. Pinch protection wouldn't allow to close. This was a 7 day job to replace.

Lack of sunglasses storage, Homelink and a rear-view mirror that is not auto-dimming. Our 2013 Passat SE TDI had sunglasses storage and auto-dimming mirror.

Windshield washer, when I pull back on the stalk to wet the windshield there is a good 3-5 second delay prior to fluid hitting the windshield.


----------



## GavinD (Jun 19, 2014)

salvima said:


> We have owned the car for 2 months, took delivery (was on lot) just before Thanksgiving.
> 
> Low RPM engine sound, seems to sound better in higher RPM, might be due to the B-Cycle changing profiles.
> 
> ...


Jeez...

I've noticed that with each successive car I buy, the windshield wash takes longer and longer. One pet peeve I had with some of my older cars that had instant spray on command was that I would wet the windshield by just flicking the stalk by mistake. Sometimes this could even make a bigger mess than was already there, especially with something like dry dust on the glass.

My guess is, in addition to the propagation delay associated with adding a logic controller in between you and the pump, there's also a programmed delay to make sure you really meant to spritz.


----------



## salvima (Dec 2, 2012)

GavinD said:


> Jeez...
> 
> I've noticed that with each successive car I buy, the windshield wash takes longer and longer. One pet peeve I had with some of my older cars that had instant spray on command was that I would wet the windshield by just flicking the stalk by mistake. Sometimes this could even make a bigger mess than was already there, especially with something like dry dust on the glass.
> 
> My guess is, in addition to the propagation delay associated with adding a logic controller in between you and the pump, there's also a programmed delay to make sure you really meant to spritz.


Many times, turning off the rear wiper, which is a pull stalk toward you, the front wipers will sweep since it thinks I wanted to wash the windshield.


----------



## Liza5783 (Nov 2, 2017)

*lol*

are you really trying to compare the tiguan to the audi rs3 that thing has nothing but praise it's an rs3!


----------



## upstate_ny (Nov 16, 2002)

Only things I have noticed:

Delay in front windshield washer fluid - rear window seems to build pressure immediately.

Chrome moldings with rust - waiting on replacement

Right rear door - Top seal seems to leak? It gets by the first seal, and pools or freezes in the door jam in our current winter climate.


----------



## rickytenzer (Nov 16, 2017)

upstate_ny said:


> Only things I have noticed:
> 
> Delay in front windshield washer fluid - rear window seems to build pressure immediately.


I thought it may just be me, I was going to ask about it at the dealer. I guess we're all plagued by this nonsense.


----------



## pjp91389 (Jan 21, 2018)

*Am I overlooking something?*

Am I just overlooking something or are some of the issues I'm having just infuriating overlooks by VW?

I have the SEL-P FWD, and I can't close the lift gate from inside the car. It has the buttons on the back, so there's no reason I shouldn't be able to close it from inside the vehicle.... Can't close it with the fob from inside or outside of the vehicle either. I've tried everything I can think of. No answers from the dealer. Is this just an overlooked item or what the heck is the deal here?

Also, I have never gotten the welcome menu to pop up when I first start the car to let me choose which profile to use. I've tried everything - auto assigned keys, manually assigned keys, tried have one key or the other or both, nothing works. Dealer had some lame excuse telling me that it wasn't supposed to come up. Makes no sense. 

Auto high beams is a joke - I have to manually hit the high beams every single time I power cycle to reactivate it. 

Rain sensing wipers - if it rains on the car while it's off, the wipers won't kick on to clear the existing rain on the windshield.

I hate this car with a passion and I'm convinced it's not safe. I have a blind intersection that I have to cross every day. You have to essentially gun it across the intersection from a stop sign, and when I do the vehicle will sputter and gear search, never really getting above 13-14 mph until it decides it wants to grab a gear. It does this every single day. Give it some gas as you're making a turn and the ESC kicks on. Accelerate as you move to the left lane to pass someone and the car pulls back to the right, essentially taking you back into the car you're passing (yes I have the lane guidance turned off so I know this isn't the problem). Dealer service dept. said they called VW and VW's answer is that these are "normal" and how the car should behave.

When I have the lane assist on, it only picks up on the left lines of the lane and often mistakenly kicks on when I'm not even close to the left part of the lane and tries to guide me to the right. The radar assisted cruise control claims to be "stop and go" but it will just take the car to a stop and then not pick up again when traffic in front starts moving. Then after that if you reactive the CC it just won't bring the vehicle to a stop even though it just did it, but will instead blare the brake warning instead of functioning the way it did 5 seconds ago.

This is more or less a short list of my frustrations with this vehicle, I'm sure I have additional issues but I'll keep it to the above ones for now...


----------



## socialD (Sep 19, 2011)

I'm sure the not being able to close the liftgate from inside is a liability thing. Every vehicle with a power liftgate I've been in is setup like this. Either need to hit the button on the gate itself, or use the fob from close range outside the car. In other words when you would have direct eyes on it rather than trust the pinch protection.


----------



## inv4zn (Jan 10, 2018)

The 7-seaters will not power close unless you are physically at the back. This is a safety thing so kids in the 3rd row don't stick their hands and **** while the trunk is automatically closing. I'm sure VCDS can fix it.

Because we have different dashboards, I can't comment on the SEL, but as soon as you enter, on the digital dash, it says "welcome inv4zn" and I can up/down through different profiles. 

Auto-high beams are stupid, I don't see what the big deal is about having to flick the light stalk
Same thing with rain sensing wipers...you see rain? Turn the wipers on yourself..?

Try the acceleration in Sport mode. It's noticeably quicker and holds gears far longer.

Most of your "frustrations" are to do with the driver ASSIST systems. You are still responsible for the car...It's a little silly to complain that the wipers and high beams don't turn on by themselves when literally all it takes is a small effort of the finger.


----------



## socialD (Sep 19, 2011)

I think the auto high beam assist is a big deal in the SEL Premium because the LED low beams perform so poorly.


----------



## GavinD (Jun 19, 2014)

Sorry that you're having such a hard time...

I feel like your intersection problem could be solved by bumping the shifter over into Sport mode. From what I can gather, this locks the engine out of the Budack cycle completely (or at least under more moderate acceleration), and should let the transmission hold 1st gear a little longer.

Also, you're joking about the rain sensing wipers, right? If the car is off, the wipers shouldn't move ever.

It seems like most of your issues are with the electronic nannies that the SEL-P includes. Not saying anything about you, just making an observation. I feel like the more electronics there are in cars, the more things there are to nitpick or be unhappy with, especially if they're non-adjustable.


----------



## inv4zn (Jan 10, 2018)

socialD said:


> I think the auto high beam assist is a big deal in the SEL Premium because the LED low beams perform so poorly.


The LED low beams are actually quite good, I'm not entirely sure I agree with the IIHS results. Throw may not be the best but as far as visibility goes, it's not bad at all. Auto high beam also only kicks in over 60mph or something so it's not supposed to be used in city driving...

Also, literally all you have to do is push the stalk back one notch. The complaint that it's too difficult to engage is...well.:screwy:


----------



## pjp91389 (Jan 21, 2018)

inv4zn said:


> The 7-seaters will not power close unless you are physically at the back. This is a safety thing so kids in the 3rd row don't stick their hands and **** while the trunk is automatically closing. I'm sure VCDS can fix it.
> 
> Because we have different dashboards, I can't comment on the SEL, but as soon as you enter, on the digital dash, it says "welcome inv4zn" and I can up/down through different profiles.
> 
> ...


I see where you're coming from with the safety thing on a 7 seater not closing on kids, but I test drove an Audi Q7 recently - 7 seater, and you can close it from inside the vehicle. Not sure of one manufacture's reasoning versus another.

I've never gotten a welcome on my dash, and I've never been given the option to change profiles at start up. I know I saw it in a video for the digital cockpit too so I don't understand how VW service can be telling me that it's performing exactly like it should.

As far as the auto high beams and auto wipers go, I get it's not a major inconvenience to activate them. I'm more getting at the fact that they aren't really auto if I have to enable everything every time the car power cycles. Remembers to switch back on the auto stop/start, so why not the high beam assist? Same thing with the wipers - if there is moisture on the windshield they should wipe, I shouldn't have to activate them. It's just kind of a rip off that I paid more money for certain features that don't behave as advertised.


----------



## NZTIGUAN (May 23, 2008)

RE closing the tailgate from inside. The Euro version has a button on the drivers door to open and shut the tailgate from inside (presumably you don't) and when you use it it beeps continually (as in a reversing beep) to warn anybody else at the rear what's going on. It has sensors anyway that won't allow it to close on anything anyway.

Cheers


----------



## socialD (Sep 19, 2011)

NZTIGUAN said:


> RE closing the tailgate from inside. The Euro version has a button on the drivers door to open and shut the tailgate from inside (presumably you don't) and when you use it it beeps continually (as in a reversing beep) to warn anybody else at the rear what's going on. It has sensors anyway that won't allow it to close on anything anyway.
> 
> Cheers


We've got the switch but it just opens won't close. So presumably that could be coded.

And I recall watching some German review that tested the pinch protection of the hatch and it failed miserably so I wouldn't put trust in that heh.


----------



## Volkshouse (Jan 17, 2018)

*rain sensing wipers*

I believe the reason you rain sensing wipers don't work from a dead start with moisture on the windshield is because its not sensing "moisture". This is direct from VW:

"The rain-sensing system is equipped with a photo sensor that sits inside the mount of the rearview mirror. The sensor measures the light that is reflected off the windshield. As rain hits the windshield, less light will be detected by the sensor. When the sensor detects less light than normal, it sends this information to the electronic components of the windshield wiper system which in turn starts the wipers. As the light level changes, the sensor will send these changes to the wiper system to adjust the interval as needed."

If you start the car with moisture on the windshield, than this is the baseline for the sensor, it can't assume what the outdoor light levels are on startup, to the sensor the moisture covered windshield is a bright and sunny day.


----------



## vortexmember1461 (Jul 30, 2017)

On our SEL-P the hatch can be closed from inside using the switch in the driver's door. I have to pull the switch UP and hold it until the latch is completely closed. It beeps continually while the hatch is closing.
At first it seemed counter intuitive that the switch would have to be pulled up to close the hatch but it makes sense for safety reasons.


----------



## GavinD (Jun 19, 2014)

pjp91389 said:


> I see where you're coming from with the safety thing on a 7 seater not closing on kids, but I test drove an Audi Q7 recently - 7 seater, and you can close it from inside the vehicle. Not sure of one manufacture's reasoning versus another.


The space from the Q7's rear seat to the hatch is larger than the Tiguan's, large enough that there's a greatly reduced chance of a rear seat occupant sticking an appendage in the way of the hatch as it closes. That's my only guess.


----------



## inv4zn (Jan 10, 2018)

pjp91389 said:


> I see where you're coming from with the safety thing on a 7 seater not closing on kids, but I test drove an Audi Q7 recently - 7 seater, and you can close it from inside the vehicle. Not sure of one manufacture's reasoning versus another.
> 
> I've never gotten a welcome on my dash, and I've never been given the option to change profiles at start up. I know I saw it in a video for the digital cockpit too so I don't understand how VW service can be telling me that it's performing exactly like it should.
> 
> As far as the auto high beams and auto wipers go, I get it's not a major inconvenience to activate them. I'm more getting at the fact that they aren't really auto if I have to enable everything every time the car power cycles. Remembers to switch back on the auto stop/start, so why not the high beam assist? Same thing with the wipers - if there is moisture on the windshield they should wipe, I shouldn't have to activate them. It's just kind of a rip off that I paid more money for certain features that don't behave as advertised.


As ^ said, the Q7 is much larger...so less change of fingers getting snip snip.

The high beams CAN be defaulted to auto-on through VCDS. I agree with you that this should just be auto-on, although I don't find them particularly useful.

As for the 'always-on' rain sensing, that would be a massive headache. Anytime you wash the car it'll be flinging water. I absolutely would NOT want wipers on unless I set them to on (or auto.)


----------



## pwaug (Jan 4, 2001)

vortexmember1461 said:


> On our SEL-P the hatch can be closed from inside using the switch in the driver's door. I have to pull the switch UP and hold it until the latch is completely closed. It beeps continually while the hatch is closing.
> At first it seemed counter intuitive that the switch would have to be pulled up to close the hatch but it makes sense for safety reasons.


Works the same way on my SEL P.


----------



## Liza5783 (Nov 2, 2017)

*ACC*

ACC is stop and go however it isn't all autonomous yet this isn't some 100k tesla. When you are stopped and its time to go you tap your foot on the gas to get it going again. Something your salesperson should have told you. 
Your complaints are pretty petty and most of them are user error.


----------



## EVANGELIONHD (May 9, 2012)

Hate to not have an auxiliary port on the radio... using apple car or abdroid car leaves the phone unusable, usually we have the music going on the aux while my wife do searches or types work stuff on her phone... now its very frustrating, and if you use the bluetooth feature it wont let you use the maps on the phone itself or it will end up interrupting the connection.

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## jjvw (Jan 17, 2002)

EVANGELIONHD said:


> Hate to not have an auxiliary port on the radio... using apple car or abdroid car leaves the phone unusable, usually we have the music going on the aux while my wife do searches or types work stuff on her phone... now its very frustrating, and if you use the bluetooth feature it wont let you use the maps on the phone itself or it will end up interrupting the connection.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


What trim do you have? I have an SE and there is an aux jack next to the usb ports.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## i_am_sam_i_am (Nov 2, 2017)

EVANGELIONHD said:


> Hate to not have an auxiliary port on the radio... using apple car or abdroid car leaves the phone unusable, usually we have the music going on the aux while my wife do searches or types work stuff on her phone... now its very frustrating, and if you use the bluetooth feature it wont let you use the maps on the phone itself or it will end up interrupting the connection.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


Auxiliary port is located next to the USB ports.

Also, using CarPlay (Apple) does not render your phone unusable. You can still use the phone like normal while connected.


----------



## inv4zn (Jan 10, 2018)

I hate that the interior lights don't turn on when I turn the ignition off -- a door must be opened.

Google indicates that this seems to be standard fare on all VW KESSY cars, but it's quite annoying.

Also, in addition to making a fusemap very difficult to get (I had to get mine from dealer), they don't give you ANY spare fuses.


----------



## EVANGELIONHD (May 9, 2012)

Wait what??? Next to the usb port?? Like under the dash right in front to the gear lever?

Ill have to go check that... ill be back.

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## EVANGELIONHD (May 9, 2012)

Nope... there is not one.

Must be because of the trim... just the basic S.

Also saw other S trim online that had fog lights... mine does not have them.

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## EVANGELIONHD (May 9, 2012)

i_am_sam_i_am said:


> Auxiliary port is located next to the USB ports.
> 
> Also, using CarPlay (Apple) does not render your phone unusable. You can still use the phone like normal while connected.


My wife says that if you use the phone then it removes the map from the car screen in case you are using it...

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## jjvw (Jan 17, 2002)

EVANGELIONHD said:


> Nope... there is not one.
> 
> Must be because of the trim... just the basic S.
> 
> ...


On my SE4motion









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## jjvw (Jan 17, 2002)

EVANGELIONHD said:


> Nope... there is not one.
> 
> Must be because of the trim... just the basic S.
> 
> ...


Check out the following link (Price and order guide)
Page 11: Foglights Package was limited and they stopped adding them week of Sept 4.
https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/files-2591/34485f50b64510058fa40050568ba8252028129.pdf


----------



## socialD (Sep 19, 2011)

Yeah the S just has 1 USB port and no aux. SE adds 2 more usb ports and aux.


----------



## EVANGELIONHD (May 9, 2012)

^^^ what he said.... im sad now.

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## pjp91389 (Jan 21, 2018)

Liza5783 said:


> ACC is stop and go however it isn't all autonomous yet this isn't some 100k tesla. When you are stopped and its time to go you tap your foot on the gas to get it going again. Something your salesperson should have told you.
> Your complaints are pretty petty and most of them are user error.


Stop and go as described by Volkswagen... "With the available Stop and Go feature, the system can apply the brakes until your vehicle comes to a stop and, in certain situations, can start you moving again if the vehicle in front of you starts moving." That description doesn't fit what my vehicle does.

And no one asked for your judgement or opinion of my complaints. They're not user error when a function either doesn't exist or doesn't function as described. Be constructive or don't bother posting.


----------



## GavinD (Jun 19, 2014)

pjp91389 said:


> Stop and go as described by Volkswagen... "With the available Stop and Go feature, the system can apply the brakes until your vehicle comes to a stop and,* in certain situations*, can start you moving again if the vehicle in front of you starts moving." *That description doesn't fit what my vehicle does.*
> 
> And no one asked for your judgement or opinion of my complaints. They're not user error when a function either doesn't exist or doesn't function as described. Be constructive or don't bother posting.


Sounds like it's EXACTLY what your vehicle does. In certain situations (likely where it is able to discern that it's 100% safe to move forward) it will start moving again.

Sorry, your complaint is invalid on the grounds that it was improperly constructed. If you'd started off by saying, "Why the hell doesn't VW have AutoPilot like a Tesla?" then you would likely be leading a much different conversation here.

If you feel like you've really been misled by the literature, go to your dealer and ask to file a complaint with VWoA. It worked once before with Bluetooth integration about a decade ago; those cars were retrofitted with a new BT module that worked as advertised.


----------



## EPilot (Jul 27, 1999)

pjp91389 said:


> Rain sensing wipers - if it rains on the car while it's off, the wipers won't kick on to clear the existing rain on the windshield.


I'm a bit confused how you think the car will turn on the wipers if the car is off? I'd rather not have my rain sensing wipers run while my car is parked and I'm in the building working. Seems like an odd "issue" you are having with the car.



pjp91389 said:


> And no one asked for your judgement or opinion of my complaints. They're not user error when a function either doesn't exist or doesn't function as described. Be constructive or don't bother posting.


As for this. You posted on an open forum with the "issues" you are having with your vehicle. People are pointing out solutions, reasoning and text that supports that reasoning as to why a particular "issue" you are having is not an issue and is working as planned. There is no reason to be nasty because you don't like that there is no "issue".


----------



## KaieXK (Jan 24, 2018)

Liza5783 said:


> ACC is stop and go however it isn't all autonomous yet this isn't some 100k tesla. When you are stopped and its time to go you tap your foot on the gas to get it going again. Something your salesperson should have told you.
> Your complaints are pretty petty and most of them are user error.


My MDX starts to go again. I hate, Oh do I hate it. The whole ACC thing I was ultra stoked about but it’s terrible IMO. Especially for a 60k. Not sure if it’s specifically Honda/Acura’s implementation it if it’s one of those things you love or hate not matter what.

Our Lexus has engine auto stop/start and I love it. Most people hate it...


----------



## autostrophic (Aug 23, 2011)

You have an SEL, how would you know that the LED headlight perform poorly? I am sure you're referring to the IIHS test results. I have those lights and they are excellent.


----------



## jjvw (Jan 17, 2002)

Grrr. Just realized that standard Stereo configuration for S through SEL only has 6 speakers! My wife's 2009 Jetta has eight! So did my 10 TDI wagon. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## pwaug (Jan 4, 2001)

socialD said:


> I think the auto high beam assist is a big deal in the SEL Premium because the LED low beams perform so poorly.


I drive on allot of back country dark roads and the LED Low beams in the SEL-P are great--I don't see where the testers that gave them poor ratings are coming from. Also, the Auto High beams work at all speeds in my Tig not just over 60 MPH. I don't know how you can make these claims as you're not driving an SEL P.


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

http://www.iihs.org/iihs/ratings/vehicle/v/volkswagen/tiguan-4-door-suv/2018

So after looking at this. It seems that the low beams don’t shine that far for the SEL-P. My guess is because they’re aimed lower because of the glare that the IIHS indicated that these lights have. If i recall correctly there was someone on this forum that had their SEL-P headlights adjusted because they were pointing too low... I could see this being the whole issue with these headlights getting a poor rating. Especially since these lights are a projector and have a crisp cut off line for low beams. 

I have an SE and the halogens are average imo. However the high beams are phenomenal for a halogen reflector 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## exsaabguy (Mar 25, 2009)

*One warning chime...*

First, in the Tiguan (I have an SEL-P): I would like to have the ability to adjust the instrument panel brightness without having to stop and dig into the info system menu. Also, I would like if the radio shut off with the ignition.

But, this is my fourth VW and they have all had one thing, one insanely stupid feature that for 10 years now has driven me up the wall. When the temperature hits 39 degrees (F), the car dings to warn you that it's getting cold outside. 

It never fails to alarm me to the point where I've actually hit the brakes, scanning all over for something actually wrong. (In my case a low tire warning since I've had horrible luck with tires over the past billion years.)

*I want this warning dead. *
*I want it killed after it is dead.​I want the pieces boiled in oil.​*
I know it is cold out. If it is 39 degrees, I have a wool coat and gloves on. I don't need a warning.


----------



## dslinc (Mar 5, 2015)

exsaabguy said:


> First, in the Tiguan (I have an SEL-P): I would like to have the ability to adjust the instrument panel brightness without having to stop and dig into the info system menu. Also, I would like if the radio shut off with the ignition.
> 
> But, this is my fourth VW and they have all had one thing, one insanely stupid feature that for 10 years now has driven me up the wall. When the temperature hits 39 degrees (F), the car dings to warn you that it's getting cold outside.
> 
> ...


Hahahaha is there a way to turn it off with vag-com?

3dlanes.com


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

I find the 39° warning wonderful. Especially when you drive into the mountains. And it’s raining. It’s a good reminder from when you go from 45 and rain to 39 and the rain hasn’t quite changed to snow. The warning helps the driver know to pay attention to the temperature and that ice is possible. Very good feature. I guess if you live somewhere that doesn’t change elevation and is relatively flat. It’s a stupid feature. Lol. 

And yes the instrument cluster lighting!! Why is there no physical adjustment for it! Cmon VW. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EVANGELIONHD (May 9, 2012)

Another one for the radio... and most features that need to be controlled with the screen. ..

Not to be able to adjust the bass and treble while driving and using it... all setup options are prohibited whike driving... 



Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

D3Audi said:


> I find the 39° warning wonderful. Especially when you drive into the mountains. And it’s raining. It’s a good reminder from when you go from 45 and rain to 39 and the rain hasn’t quite changed to snow. The warning helps the driver know to pay attention to the temperature and that ice is possible. Very good feature. I guess if you live somewhere that doesn’t change elevation and is relatively flat. It’s a stupid feature. Lol.
> 
> And yes the instrument cluster lighting!! Why is there no physical adjustment for it! Cmon VW.
> 
> ...


to add onto this, the temperature audible is to let the driver know specifically that "black ice" or ice in general is possible on the roads, not that it is cold outside....:screwy::laugh::beer:


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

EVANGELIONHD said:


> Not to be able to adjust the bass and treble while driving and using it... all setup options are prohibited whike driving...


This issue can be fixed with VCDS. It is possible to "unblock" all of the settings that are blocked while driving. Whether or not this is a smart thing to do is debatable but it is certainly possible.

Have Fun!

Don


----------



## dslinc (Mar 5, 2015)

JSWTDI09 said:


> This issue can be fixed with VCDS. It is possible to "unblock" all of the settings that are blocked while driving. Whether or not this is a smart thing to do is debatable but it is certainly possible.
> 
> Have Fun!
> 
> Don


What I was wondering. 

3dlanes.com


----------



## EVANGELIONHD (May 9, 2012)

JSWTDI09 said:


> This issue can be fixed with VCDS. It is possible to "unblock" all of the settings that are blocked while driving. Whether or not this is a smart thing to do is debatable but it is certainly possible.
> 
> Have Fun!
> 
> Don


Well there still is something called the co-pilot that can keep this kind of things safe... ill take the vcds cable from the old drawer...

Thank you. 

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## smg64ct203 (Jan 26, 2003)

*6 months, 8k miles not impressed*

It started off good, but I'm having issues. They already had the transmission out to fix an oil leak and every once in a while the trans does a bang when slowing down around 40 mph. One headlight is filled with moisture and it looks terrible and sometimes the radio just shuts Off for no reason.

I know the warranty is great but I don't have the time to drag this thing in all the time for something they can't replicate. I hate this thing so much and I wish I didn't buy it. I've been a long time VW owner and I've dealt with some problems over the years. The 2015 Gti had a few issues but not like this. The ride is good and it's fairly quiet and I do like the room, but I'm so disappointed. 

Can't trade it yet because I'll lose big time. I don't have a good feeling about this one. Anyone else having troubles?


----------



## socialD (Sep 19, 2011)

No complaints about ours yet, other than the poor lighting which I've solved. But yeah first model year VW, I'm glad we decided on leasing it. opcorn:


----------



## mauislick (Aug 30, 2017)

from this forum alone, I getting more discouraged, and yes I had two passats, one for a year (got rear ended, totaled) and the last on for 14 yrs........spent plenty on it....

now looking at a buick regal tourX ( yeah I know) but really it fits my needs, and why not roll the dice on GM.(incoming flames).....at least you get a real station wagon and an air conditioner that actually cools the car. the one think I don't care for is the four wheel drive........beggars can be choosers when it comes to the near non exhistant station wagon in the US market


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

Two 2018 tiguans in my family. Mine with 3k miles and my grandmother’s with 1k miles... no mechanical issues as of now. I’m dealing with lines in my infotainment screen but I’ll wait until I get the snow tires swapped in the spring to get it fixed. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NZTIGUAN (May 23, 2008)

It would certainly appear by all accounts that there are some big differences between the German built Euro Tiguan and the Mexican NA Tiguan. I guess the initial models are likely to have more troubles and it should all improve but I don't see nearly as many issues on the Euro forums.


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

mauislick said:


> from this forum alone, I getting more discouraged, and yes I had two passats, one for a year (got rear ended, totaled) and the last on for 14 yrs........spent plenty on it....


Never base your opinion about any car by reading the forums. People start threads because they have a problem and they are looking for either sympathy or support. People rarely start threads saying how everything works exactly as designed and they are happy with the car. It does not matter if it is an expensive car or a cheaper one, people want to talk about what is wrong. It is the nature of the beast.

BTW: My Tiguan is about 4 months old with a little over 4,000 miles and everything is working as designed and as expected. So far, I am (mostly) impressed but time will tell.

Have Fun!

Don


----------



## smg64ct203 (Jan 26, 2003)

JSWTDI09 said:


> Never base your opinion about any car by reading the forums. People start threads because they have a problem and they are looking for either sympathy or support. People rarely start threads saying how everything works exactly as designed and they are happy with the car. It does not matter if it is an expensive car or a cheaper one, people want to talk about what is wrong. It is the nature of the beast.
> 
> BTW: My Tiguan is about 4 months old with a little over 4,000 miles and everything is working as designed and as expected. So far, I am (mostly) impressed but time will tell.
> 
> ...


I do agree with you. I was really happy until it had the oil leak and I was impressed that the dealer found it and took care of it. My 2015 gti which I bought new the ac would out and the car would stall once in a while. Every time I brought it in it never did it. I'm discouraged because I'm afraid it's going to be the same deal with the radio and the trans banging when down shifting. Check back when you have more miles on yours.


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

mauislick said:


> from this forum alone, I getting more discouraged, and yes I had two passats, one for a year (got rear ended, totaled) and the last on for 14 yrs........spent plenty on it....
> 
> now looking at a buick regal tourX ( yeah I know) but really it fits my needs, and why not roll the dice on GM.(incoming flames).....at least you get a real station wagon and an air conditioner that actually cools the car. the one think I don't care for is the four wheel drive........beggars can be choosers when it comes to the near non exhistant station wagon in the US market





JSWTDI09 said:


> Never base your opinion about any car by reading the forums. People start threads because they have a problem and they are looking for either sympathy or support. People rarely start threads saying how everything works exactly as designed and they are happy with the car. It does not matter if it is an expensive car or a cheaper one, people want to talk about what is wrong. It is the nature of the beast.
> 
> BTW: My Tiguan is about 4 months old with a little over 4,000 miles and everything is working as designed and as expected. So far, I am (mostly) impressed but time will tell.
> 
> ...


Agree! and also, don't assume that every MK2 Tiguan owner is a member of this forum or posting on this forum. So you can't accurately say there are more unhappy owners vs happy owners (vice a versa). There is always VWOA to complain to if your local dealer is not helping.

FYI- We are nearing 8K mark and knock on wood, no issues yet.


----------



## GavinD (Jun 19, 2014)

JSWTDI09 said:


> Never base your opinion about any car by reading the forums. People start threads because they have a problem and they are looking for either sympathy or support. People rarely start threads saying how everything works exactly as designed and they are happy with the car. It does not matter if it is an expensive car or a cheaper one, people want to talk about what is wrong. It is the nature of the beast.
> 
> BTW: My Tiguan is about 4 months old with a little over 4,000 miles and everything is working as designed and as expected. So far, I am (mostly) impressed but time will tell.
> 
> ...


There's an old saying (and I'm paraphrasing):
Someone who's happy with their purchase will tell their best friend.
Someone who's unhappy with their purchase will tell ten.


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

GavinD said:


> There's an old saying (and I'm paraphrasing):
> Someone who's happy with their purchase will tell their best friend.
> Someone who's unhappy with their purchase will tell ten.


...and now, with the internet, those who are unhappy will tell 10,000+...

Have Fun!

Don


----------



## mauislick (Aug 30, 2017)

it's the rule of 250: something good a human will tell 25 something bad a human will tell 250.....you learn that in sales as not to go around pissing people off too much...
as far as the tiquan, I drove one briefly around a neighbor hood but not on what hiway we have here in maui which isn't much, it drove nice, it felt solid, a/c was weak (per VW). and that's about as far as I got with the test drive. it did feel heavy (compared to the last car passat wagon) which is no surprise. the cargo space with seats down is apealing
be to be honest, 15 yrs of VW has gotten old, yes I keep cars a long time. the one I looked at SE was built 5/17  as maui doesn't go through a lot of cars
am I willing to roll the dice on it?..........well this forum is a great place for general knowledge and possible issue awareness. that is valuable in itself.
I"ve spoken to one owner here a lady, she said no issues, but she like her old tiquan better, the smaller one. so outside of this from that's the only 'real' owner experience i've been able to garner. there is another on on the road but no chance to talk to driver

some one said 'there is always VWOA to complain to..............part of the point is that I don't want to have to do that, or waist more time at the dealer, and if lucky getting a loaner at their whim, renting a car at my expense. I did quite a bit of that with the passat, it' gets old... with that said.....

I haven decided yet, but my wife is getting tired of me using her car...........lol


----------



## autostrophic (Aug 23, 2011)

JSWTDI09 said:


> Never base your opinion about any car by reading the forums. People start threads because they have a problem and they are looking for either sympathy or support. People rarely start threads saying how everything works exactly as designed and they are happy with the car. It does not matter if it is an expensive car or a cheaper one, people want to talk about what is wrong. It is the nature of the beast.
> 
> BTW: My Tiguan is about 4 months old with a little over 4,000 miles and everything is working as designed and as expected. So far, I am (mostly) impressed but time will tell.
> 
> ...


Totally agree. People get on here and paint a very negative picture of the Tiguan, as nothing but “issues” are posted and looked for. Happy with my Tiguan SEL-P and plan on keeping it for a long time.


----------



## autostrophic (Aug 23, 2011)




----------



## EVANGELIONHD (May 9, 2012)

Back on track... meaning back with the complains... lol

There is outside air leaking into the cabin.

The other night my wife picked me up and she had the heat blasting hot on a 17°F night... about 5 blocks into the ride i tought i had my door open because the trim cold air was leaking in opened reclosed it and the cold breeze was still there...

2 nights ago i was driving to the bank with my wife and same thing like 23°F we had the heat on and some cold air was leaking from somewhere around the lower center panel.

1987 miles on it...



Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## EVANGELIONHD (May 9, 2012)

Also it hotherme that when just starting the car the infotainment screen alwasy goes to ask for a phone to be connected. ..

Is there a way that i could choose what to display on start?? Like the radio...

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## pwaug (Jan 4, 2001)

JSWTDI09 said:


> Never base your opinion about any car by reading the forums. People start threads because they have a problem and they are looking for either sympathy or support. People rarely start threads saying how everything works exactly as designed and they are happy with the car. It does not matter if it is an expensive car or a cheaper one, people want to talk about what is wrong. It is the nature of the beast.
> Don


I totally agree also!!! My Sel P was an early build and I bought after it had been on the lot for a week in late July. Of course there are little nits I can pick, but I haven't had any issues and haven't been back to the dealer other than to have some glue removed from the window trim.


----------



## mauislick (Aug 30, 2017)

i love the "my car has been great no issues, except__________" 
I spent 14 yrs in the B5 forum, I understand the nature of the beast and their drivers!......of course that includes me.......:wave:
keep the bad and good coming...........at least the coil packs seem to be good


----------



## autostrophic (Aug 23, 2011)

One nit on the SEL Premium is that it's so sexy it's almost unbearable. It'll make your wife jealous. Keep that in mind future drivers.


----------



## Moreno8903 (Jan 18, 2018)

The seats on the S model dont go lower than what i would like them to, but thats me.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jjvw (Jan 17, 2002)

How they could have at least put halogen projectors on the non premium trims (even Toyota Corollas have projectors/xenon) ... And why they just didn't have the front led DRLs to flash amber for the turn signals (instead of having a separate section/bulb)

Don't get me wrong, I still love my tiguan so far.


----------



## IridiumB6 (Nov 29, 2010)

*Teething issues? Anyone else experiencing this?*

I've owned my Tiguan for about a month now, put on about 1500 km and really do love it..well except for a few things (on a side note that new car smell is almost gone  )

-My horn stopped working. I can't believe out of all the things, the horn acted up. We have dual-tones, but one of the "tones" stopped working and I have some rinky-dinky horn that sounds similar to the Mk6 Jetta actually, but much more ridiculous.

-My lane keep assist has a mind of its own. This can be REALLY scary. It gets confused by zebra crossings here, and starts to steer itself even if I'm perfectly in my lane...but it'll steer into the next lane or even a barrier..I've turned it off because I find it useless even when it does work..but seriously, this is really disappointing and downright dangerous. 

-ACC sometimes doesn't recognize cars. The only reason I opted for the stupid package was ACC and sometimes it won't pick up a stopped car in front of me, and will accelerate up to speed (as if nothing is in its path) forcing me to slam on the brakes. Another huge disappointment here. Obviously I don't solely rely on it, but it was sold to me as stating that it will bring the vehicle to a complete stop, making it useful for stop and go traffic. I mean whats the point of all this automation crap if you have to pay double attention to make sure it won't kill you? At least with conventional cruise control you know what it does and what it won't do, no half measures. 

-My infotainment screen came with a line of dead pixels. I thought originally it was to "divide" the screen or something, but I've noticed when using the nav that it has this thin line of dead pixels running down vertically which isn't bothersome at night, but very noticeable during the day. I thought it was a crack in the glass, but it is in fact just a fault with the screen itself. 



All in all, an interesting experience so far, it is leased so I'm happy I have warranty for my ownership, but coming from my Mk6 Golf I really don't want to spend months at a time trying to resolve stupid issues with my car. Hopefully it's just teething issues and won't give me headaches down the road, especially since my new dealer is much smaller and not as accommodating. 

I am wondering if anyone else has had similar issues..


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

The horn and the infotainment screen can both be fixed (or replaced). This is why new cars have warranties.
My SE does not have lane assist or ACC, so I do not know if the behavior you state is normal or a problem. However, I do believe that both of these issues should be brought up to your dealer. There could be software updates (current or perhaps future) that address these issues.

Have Fun!

Don


----------



## inv4zn (Jan 10, 2018)

Both my LKAS and ACC have worked great - I find they are more advanced than my previous 16 Civic. 

The only thing I do find is that it takes a bit more physical force to 'override' LKAS, like if I'm changing lanes without signaling, but it's never confused itself...and ACC has worked brilliantly.

I do have to ask, are your camera & radar clean? If they're dirty it'll hinder the system.


----------



## GavinD (Jun 19, 2014)

jjvw said:


> How they could have at least put halogen projectors on the non premium trims (even Toyota Corollas have projectors/xenon) ... And why they just didn't have the front led DRLs to flash amber for the turn signals (instead of having a separate section/bulb)
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I still love my tiguan so far.


Corollas since 2014 have LED low beams, not xenon. 

I think a separate section is required for NA safety regulations, and if it's not, it should be. It's MUCH harder to tell from a distance that a light is changing color vs. turning on and off, especially if you're talking about white to amber. Most newer cars even shut off the DRL on the side the indicator is active on to further accentuate the blinking, regardless of their proximity to eachother.

Considering VW didn't want to use LEDs in anything but the top level trim, it should come as no surprise that they also shunned LEDs for the indicators, too. It's all cost-cutting - much cheaper to use a bulb and a simple reflector housing than to craft an LED panel from scratch.


----------



## Moreno8903 (Jan 18, 2018)

WIND NOISE! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## monocratic (Feb 23, 2018)

*Issues and issues... Making me sad*

Hey all, I've been lurking for a while, reading random threads about different VW's... This is my first post on a forum in over 10 years, lol... here's the wife and my story:

I convinced my wife to grab this instead of another car of her choosing due to the price and features. We purchased the 2018 SEL Premium... she was happy. Now issues are starting to pop up and we're going to go to the dealer full blast and if it fails, we'll sell the car and eat the loss.

Issues so far.

B-pillar rattle.
Nav not available, this does not happen all the time, or even most of the time but when it does, the car must be turned off and left off for about 5 minutes.
Auto start-stop stays off and must be put into park and back into drive to turn back on. This is something that developed this week and has happened to my wife twice.
Lack of power at the lower end, the shifting is really odd for a 4 banger.
***** I did search and could locate threads on the rattle only. The power might just be us being picky but it feels very weird.

If anyone has any ideas or thoughts, I'd appreciate it.


----------



## IridiumB6 (Nov 29, 2010)

JSWTDI09 said:


> The horn and the infotainment screen can both be fixed (or replaced). This is why new cars have warranties.
> My SE does not have lane assist or ACC, so I do not know if the behavior you state is normal or a problem. However, I do believe that both of these issues should be brought up to your dealer. There could be software updates (current or perhaps future) that address these issues.
> 
> Have Fun!
> ...


Yes, absolutely. My main gripe is that it should've been caught at the factory. I mean it's painfully obvious, and even more-so now that I know it's not supposed to be there. And I really didn't expect the horn to go..a whole month into ownership? I mean it's 99% a one off thing but still..I hope it isn't a sign of things to come. 



inv4zn said:


> Both my LKAS and ACC have worked great - I find they are more advanced than my previous 16 Civic.
> 
> The only thing I do find is that it takes a bit more physical force to 'override' LKAS, like if I'm changing lanes without signaling, but it's never confused itself...and ACC has worked brilliantly.
> 
> I do have to ask, are your camera & radar clean? If they're dirty it'll hinder the system.


Yeah, in no way is it dirty enough to hinder anything. It's only happened once or twice, but I feel once or twice too many. I mean, isn't this the type of technology leading us into self-driving cars? I find it redundant and almost more mentally taxing to have to monitor the system. 

It's actually that same resistance that I have to overcome, like if I'm driving at an ever so slight angle the wheel will suddenly stiffen and cause unnecessary worry. Interestingly enough, I've read in the manual that it is suggested that the system be deactivated if it starts doing this, and should only be used on roads where the system can operate normally. So it seems even VW knows that it can be a little unpredictable at times, and shouldn't necessarily be used in everyday driving.


----------



## Jpstutz (Mar 18, 2018)

*Cargo Cover takes up storage space*

I like that the cargo cover is stored in the vehicle but I don't use it so acquired interesting storage by removing it.


----------



## smg64ct203 (Jan 26, 2003)

I have a love/hate relationship with my tig, but it's starting to win me over. I have complained about a few things. It hasn't been perfect it did have its tranny out to fix a leak and a headlight unit was replaced due to leaking. 

I'm over the 10k mark and mine is an early build got it in August. Overall I think for the money it's a decent vehicle. The size at least for me is perfect and the ride is really good and I find it very quiet. the warranty is great and I figure with an early build there would be a few issues, but my dealer has been great and supplied me with a loaner. 

Time will tell


----------



## Tiguan-Trigonometry (Mar 25, 2018)

*New Tiguan*

2018 SE Tig, three weeks in, no complaints (other than minor).....it gets better everyday


----------



## M Diddy (Sep 25, 2002)

My one major complaint is that I have to manually adjust my drivers seat each and every time I get into my ****ing SEL-P, due to me liking the seat all the way down and all the way back. I'm actually in the process of having VW buy back the vehicle because of this. This will be my last VW because of this.

Other than that, I love everything else about the vehicle.


----------



## OZ.IN.USA (Jan 29, 2011)

M Diddy said:


> My one major complaint is that *I have to manually adjust my drivers seat* each and every time I get into my ****ing SEL-P, due to me liking the seat all the way down and all the way back. I'm actually in the process of having VW buy back the vehicle because of this. This will be my last VW because of this.
> 
> Other than that, I love everything else about the vehicle.


Not sure what your concern is. All Tiguans other than the S trim have this: 10-way power driver’s seat w/ power lumbar support.


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

OZ.IN.USA said:


> Not sure what your concern is. All Tiguans other than the S trim have this: 10-way power driver’s seat w/ power lumbar support.


His problem is that the SEL-P has seat memory and apparently that memory function is confused by having the seat all the way down and back. Personally I have an SE (no memory function) and I like it that way. My seat is always all the way down and all the way back, and it never moves because I am the only driver. IMHO, all of the extra "features" in the SEL-P trim level are just more things that can (and eventually will) fail.

Have Fun!

Don


----------



## tdb2 (Mar 20, 2018)

Tiguan-Trigonometry said:


> 2018 SE Tig, three weeks in, no complaints (other than minor).....it gets better everyday


 And no rough 1-2 transmission shifting?


----------



## M Diddy (Sep 25, 2002)

JSWTDI09 said:


> His problem is that the SEL-P has seat memory and apparently that memory function is confused by having the seat all the way down and back. Personally I have an SE (no memory function) and I like it that way. My seat is always all the way down and all the way back, and it never moves because I am the only driver. IMHO, all of the extra "features" in the SEL-P trim level are just more things that can (and eventually will) fail.
> 
> Have Fun!
> 
> Don


Jim, it's what Don said. It's only an issue with the SEL-P (both Tiguan and Atlas as it turns out).

The loaner SEL's I've been driving for almost 2 months of the 4 months I've owned the SEL-P, do not have this issue. You set the seat and it stays there. The SEL-P, with the memory function, does not save that position. Every time I open my drivers door, after the locking the car, the seat automatically moves forward and up to what it considers the "Zero" position, even though it actually is not.

This thread is about the issue:

HERE

I just got a call back today from the executive customer care rep stating that they are not going to buy the car back either, so I now have to pursue legal action.

Also, the rep agreed today that the reason he gave me for the seat behaving this way does not hold water, so he said he's contacting the engineers to try and find out why, as my lawyer stated I need that first and foremost, to see if they have a valid reason as to why.


----------



## OZ.IN.USA (Jan 29, 2011)

M Diddy said:


> Jim, it's what Don said. It's only an issue with the SEL-P (both Tiguan and Atlas as it turns out).
> 
> The loaner SEL's I've been driving for almost 2 months of the 4 months I've owned the SEL-P, do not have this issue. You set the seat and it stays there. The SEL-P, with the memory function, does not save that position. Every time I open my drivers door, after the locking the car, the seat automatically moves forward and up to what it considers the "Zero" position, even though it actually is not.
> 
> ...



I now see the problem and we were not aware of the "0" position.

I wish I could give you advice but in this instance it would be best to wait for a resolution. Best of luck.


----------



## SCIROCCO_MAN (Jul 29, 2012)

No power seat, no sun roof, no auto fold in mirrors.


----------



## i_am_sam_i_am (Nov 2, 2017)

SCIROCCO_MAN said:


> No power seat, no sun roof, no auto fold in mirrors.


And the salesperson obliged.


----------



## inv4zn (Jan 10, 2018)

^Indeed:laugh:

It's a bit of a stretch to complain about something that is available, that you chose not to pay for...


----------



## SCIROCCO_MAN (Jul 29, 2012)

inv4zn said:


> ^Indeed:laugh:
> 
> It's a bit of a stretch to complain about something that is available, that you chose not to pay for...


There is no power seat option in any of the trims for the passenger seat... You don’t think that a car now a days should come standard with power seats? Why is the sunroof not just an option? Why should we have to step up to the SEL? Or SE it doesn’t make sense... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EVANGELIONHD (May 9, 2012)

SCIROCCO_MAN said:


> There is no power seat option in any of the trims for the passenger seat... You don’t think that a car now a days should come standard with power seats? Why is the sunroof not just an option? Why should we have to step up to the SEL? Or SE it doesn’t make sense...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Its called trims

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## SCIROCCO_MAN (Jul 29, 2012)

EVANGELIONHD said:


> Its called trims
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


You’re not understanding what I’m saying... 
It’s 2018 Passengers should have power seats. 
It’s not like these cars are cheap, they deserve to come with more then a shell... 
Look at Kia and all the base car comes with. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

SCIROCCO_MAN said:


> There is no power seat option in any of the trims for the passenger seat... You don’t think that a car now a days should come standard with power seats? Why is the sunroof not just an option? Why should we have to step up to the SEL? Or SE it doesn’t make sense...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I really hate VW's trim options and stuff on these new tigs. Sunroof should be an option across the board. Because some people can't live without a sunroof, and some people despise sunroofs. I would've preferred an SEL for the ACC and Nav, but not having a sunroof was very important to me (headroom and potential problems down the road) so that's why I have an SE. You should be able to get an S with a sunroof, or an SEL P without a sunroof. 

Same goes with LED headlights. Should be an option on at least SE and above. Same with virtual cockpit. But those are the "selling features" to get someone to buy an SEL Premium. It's all a stupid marketing scheme.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## SCIROCCO_MAN (Jul 29, 2012)

D3Audi said:


> I really hate VW's trim options and stuff on these new tigs. Sunroof should be an option across the board. Because some people can't live without a sunroof, and some people despise sunroofs. I would've preferred an SEL for the ACC and Nav, but not having a sunroof was very important to me (headroom and potential problems down the road) so that's why I have an SE. You should be able to get an S with a sunroof, or an SEL P without a sunroof.
> 
> Same goes with LED headlights. Should be an option on at least SE and above. Same with virtual cockpit. But those are the "selling features" to get someone to buy an SEL Premium. It's all a stupid marketing scheme.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Yes exactly, you put words better to it then me. They’re should be options. Not just trim levels. SEL’s are outta wack price range. You can get an Audi for that money. Now take it the SEL’s are very nice and look amazing but price wise it’s just not something that’d I’d even consider. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sickify (Jan 12, 2018)

There is a reason for the trim levels and options. Money.

If VW had to produce each trim with and without a sunroof, or other options, it would lead to price increases across the board.

By simplifying things they are increasing profits, while also saving you money.

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## socialD (Sep 19, 2011)

D3Audi said:


> but not having a sunroof was very important to me (headroom and potential problems down the road) so that's why I have an SE.


...headroom? I’m 6’7. Headroom with the sunroof is not an issue. This is not some 1980s compact where a sunroof takes away needed headroom.


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

socialD said:


> ...headroom? I’m 6’7. Headroom with the sunroof is not an issue. This is not some 1980s compact where a sunroof takes away needed headroom.


I do agree with you that it's not an issue. I'm 6'5 but prefer as much room as I can get, even if it's only an extra inch of headroom. I still have decent room in the Tiguan with a sunroof (and I'm sure you do too). It's all personal preference. The sunroof in the Tiguan is definitely the nicest I've seen. The ambient lighting at night seems like a nice accent to the tig's modern interior. 

I think VW makes the best cars for tall people. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## SCIROCCO_MAN (Jul 29, 2012)

sickify said:


> There is a reason for the trim levels and options. Money.
> 
> If VW had to produce each trim with and without a sunroof, or other options, it would lead to price increases across the board.
> 
> ...


Let the price go up, who cares? I’d rather pay a little more and have the options then still pay a lot and have no options. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GavinD (Jun 19, 2014)

SCIROCCO_MAN said:


> Let the price go up, who cares? I’d rather pay a little more and have the options then still pay a lot and have no options.


You're in the stark minority on this one, sadly, ESPECIALLY for this class of vehicle. GTI or Golf R, you might have a shot, but the CUV class is ridiculously competitive, particularly on price. VW needs every advantage it can get when it comes to marketing this vehicle. If a few people that buy it but are bummed that they had to get a sunroof to get power seats, well, at least VW still got the sale, and at a higher trim level, too.


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

D3Audi said:


> I think VW makes the best cars for tall people.


I tend to agree with this statement. VW has always had some of the longest seat rails in the business, ever since my first VW (a 1962 bug). I am 6'8" with long legs. I "tried on" almost every compact SUV on the market and the only 2 that I could comfortably drive were a Ford Escape and the Tiguan. Unless you want the wimpiest engine the Escape comes with a panoramic sunroof. My previous car had a pano roof and I hated it. Aside from the reliability and service issues, a Panoramic sunroof is an oven maker if you live where I do. I did not buy my Tiguan for its looks. I bought my SE because I can comfortably drive it and because it was available without a pano roof. Every other SUV that I fit into cost nearly double what the Tiguan cost and I'm a cheap old fart. I don't need ACC and my old Garmin or Android auto is far superior to any OEM NAV unit I have ever seen.

Have Fun!

Don


----------



## socialD (Sep 19, 2011)

Yeah, my GTI fit me like a glove with leg and head room to spare. Even more so in the Tig. I think the pano glass roof actually gives you more room if anything. Even if I got a wild hair and took the Tig to to autocross a helmet would fit and still have room to spare.


----------



## OZ.IN.USA (Jan 29, 2011)

SCIROCCO_MAN said:


> You’re not understanding what I’m saying...
> It’s 2018 Passengers should have power seats.
> It’s not like these cars are cheap, they deserve to come with more then a shell...
> *Look at Kia and all the base car comes with. *
> ...



I just did. The base model Kia Sportage does not come with power front passenger seats.


----------



## SCIROCCO_MAN (Jul 29, 2012)

GavinD said:


> You're in the stark minority on this one, sadly, ESPECIALLY for this class of vehicle. GTI or Golf R, you might have a shot, but the CUV class is ridiculously competitive, particularly on price. VW needs every advantage it can get when it comes to marketing this vehicle. If a few people that buy it but are bummed that they had to get a sunroof to get power seats, well, at least VW still got the sale, and at a higher trim level, too.


You’re right, I’m not that familiar with this vehicle class. 
I personally rather pay more have less people drive them. I’d pay extra for the exclusivity of it all. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SCIROCCO_MAN (Jul 29, 2012)

OZ.IN.USA said:


> I just did. The base model Kia Sportage does not come with power front passenger seats.


But the SE comes with leather heated seats so... 
I don’t understand why people can’t see that all cars should come with power seats.... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## socialD (Sep 19, 2011)

Passenger seat is just all the way back in ours. Wife is 5'3 and I'm 6'7 so when we switch up driving the driver's seat sure does get a range workout. But when my wife is in the passenger seat it's also just all the way back. Why would passenger ever want to move forward? Plenty of legroom in the back seats even with fronts all the way back.


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

I agree with sociaID, there's so much room behind the front seats that there's no point in putting the front seats forward. Definitely one of the major benefits of the LWB. 

I personally have never understood power seats. I'd rather have manual for both driver and passenger. With manual, adjusting the seat only takes a few seconds whereas with power seats you can stand there for 5-10 seconds waiting for the seat to go all the way back or forward. (This is where memory seats are good, but still)

SCIROCCO_MAN, if you want a car that's exclusive. Buy an Audi. The Tiguan is in the same class as the Honda CR-V and Toyota Rav-4. You gotta accept that reality. It's not meant to be exclusive. It's a VW lol

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## SCIROCCO_MAN (Jul 29, 2012)

D3Audi said:


> I agree with sociaID, there's so much room behind the front seats that there's no point in putting the front seats forward. Definitely one of the major benefits of the LWB.
> 
> I personally have never understood power seats. I'd rather have manual for both driver and passenger. With manual, adjusting the seat only takes a few seconds whereas with power seats you can stand there for 5-10 seconds waiting for the seat to go all the way back or forward. (This is where memory seats are good, but still)
> 
> ...


I have Audi’s  

I honestly never understood why people wouldn’t want power seats? This isn’t the 80’s... Every time I get in a car and it doesn’t have power seats I think “ Oh this person got the base” 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SCIROCCO_MAN (Jul 29, 2012)

socialD said:


> Passenger seat is just all the way back in ours. Wife is 5'3 and I'm 6'7 so when we switch up driving the driver's seat sure does get a range workout. But when my wife is in the passenger seat it's also just all the way back. Why would passenger ever want to move forward? Plenty of legroom in the back seats even with fronts all the way back.


If that airbag went off she definitely wouldn’t be protected if she’s 5’3 and she’s sitting at a 6’7 seating position. Have you ever gotten in a car and sat at a weird angle due to the person that was previously sitting there? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EVANGELIONHD (May 9, 2012)

SCIROCCO_MAN said:


> If that airbag went off she definitely wouldn’t be protected if she’s 5’3 and she’s sitting at a 6’7 seating position. Have you ever gotten in a car and sat at a weird angle due to the person that was previously sitting there?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


She would be protected by the seatbelt.

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## SCIROCCO_MAN (Jul 29, 2012)

EVANGELIONHD said:


> She would be protected by the seatbelt.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


No power seats and no airbags to protect her. You must really be living in a time warp... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sickify (Jan 12, 2018)

SCIROCCO_MAN said:


> No power seats and no airbags to protect her. You must really be living in a time warp...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think you're trolling at this point. You bought the base model by choice, and are claiming you would spend more for exclusivity. Then you bitch about not having features because they cost too much money?

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## EVANGELIONHD (May 9, 2012)

How in hell a power seat will protect her?? And airbags break more noses per insident than not having them.

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## rev18gti (Sep 15, 2002)

It bothers me that every time I get my car washed, and I forget to leave the key inside of the car the attendant walks around asking for the key to the blue Audi.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## socialD (Sep 19, 2011)

Yeah the airbag injury risk is from being too close to them not too far.


----------



## OZ.IN.USA (Jan 29, 2011)

SCIROCCO_MAN said:


> But the SE comes with leather heated seats so...
> I don’t understand why people can’t see that all cars should come with power seats....
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sportage KIA SE is no longer a *base model*.


----------



## SCIROCCO_MAN (Jul 29, 2012)

sickify said:


> I think you're trolling at this point. You bought the base model by choice, and are claiming you would spend more for exclusivity. Then you bitch about not having features because they cost too much money?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


It’s from a business point of view, take it this way a fully loaded one is close to 40k where a base one is what like 25-27k? Why would anyone spend 40K when everyone is gonna think that’s the 25k one? Paying 40K isn’t exclusivity that’s just foolish. I said I’d pay more if all of the pricing went up over all. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

SCIROCCO_MAN said:


> It’s from a business point of view, take it this way a fully loaded one is close to 40k where a base one is what like 25-27k? Why would anyone spend 40K when everyone is gonna think that’s the 25k one? Paying 40K isn’t exclusivity that’s just foolish. I said I’d pay more if all of the pricing went up over all.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Tiguan can't go up In price. It already starts around $25k which is a little high for the segment. This is why the SEL premium has the exclusive features you're looking for. And it's $40k. There's a reason R-Line is available on SEL and SEL Premium only. And full LED headlights and virtual cockpit on SEL Premium only. So it looks much different from the base models. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## SCIROCCO_MAN (Jul 29, 2012)

OZ.IN.USA said:


> Sportage KIA SE is no longer a *base model*.


It’s a KIA? I was making a generalization. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SCIROCCO_MAN (Jul 29, 2012)

D3Audi said:


> Tiguan can't go up In price. It already starts around $25k which is a little high for the segment. This is why the SEL premium has the exclusive features you're looking for. And it's $40k. There's a reason R-Line is available on SEL and SEL Premium only. And full LED headlights and virtual cockpit on SEL Premium only. So it looks much different from the base models.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


To you and me it looks different. To a normal person they look the same as the 25k one. And I do think that they should still go up in price... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EPilot (Jul 27, 1999)

SCIROCCO_MAN said:


> It’s from a business point of view, take it this way a fully loaded one is close to 40k where a base one is what like 25-27k? Why would anyone spend 40K when everyone is gonna think that’s the 25k one? Paying 40K isn’t exclusivity that’s just foolish. I said I’d pay more if all of the pricing went up over all.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So your basing exclusivity on price? You do understand it's just a VW. If you want exclusivity buy a Bentayga that's an exclusive VW. 



SCIROCCO_MAN said:


> It’s a KIA? I was making a generalization.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


But your generalization is wrong. To get a power passenger seat on a Kia Sportage it's a $9300 price difference from the base model and in the $40,000 range.


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

I agree kinda. In the US there are only 2 bumper options. Off-road package bumper. And R line.

In the ROW markets there is

Basic bumper:









Basic bumper with grey trim:










Then off-road package (US Style)









And there's also better wheel options:









I would much rather have the basic bumper with grey trim. I really don't care for the offroad front bumper too much. 

And about VW raising the price overall, they would be shooting themselves in the foot. The Tiguan is meant to be a mass produced CUV, so it needs to fit the ideal CUV budget. With that said, the Tiguan already offers European quality and driving Dynamics. But i agree it would be nice to have some other "different" touches to make it stand out. 

I really think VW needs a blackout package. Kind of like the Ford Escape's black out package. On the SE and up, blacked out 19" wheels, black trim, etc. 

Either that or make the R-Line an option on the SE and up.

Tiguan is just not a luxury or an exclusive car. The old one never was, and this one isn't going to be either. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## SCIROCCO_MAN (Jul 29, 2012)

EPilot said:


> So your basing exclusivity on price? You do understand it's just a VW. If you want exclusivity buy a Bentayga that's an exclusive VW.
> 
> 
> 
> But your generalization is wrong. To get a power passenger seat on a Kia Sportage it's a $9300 price difference from the base model and in the $40,000 range.


First someone tells me to buy an Audi ( which I have) then I get told to buy a Bentley? Haha. 
I was trying to think of the lowest grade ( Kia) I never looked at Kias in my life. I don’t know what options they have. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jpstutz (Mar 18, 2018)

D3Audi said:


> You can permanently disable start/stop with coding. I used carista and it was simple and only took a couple minutes. Start/stop is such a stupid “feature”.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hmmmm... Does using Carista affect the VW warranty? 

Sent from my SM-T813 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chops53 (Apr 16, 2018)

*hesitation from stopped position*

I've seen the problem mention but a cause or solution addressed.
I had read about this prior to purchasing the Tiguan and it didn't occur during a test drive. The hesitation didn't during the first 3 weeks of driving. But after 6 weeks it is occurring more often.
The dealer claims it is normal but when I pointed out that the test drive vehicle didn't do this he had no explanation.

What's the cause/solution? Many thanks.


----------



## BTLew81 (May 17, 2005)

Ecs says Carista isn’t compatible with the new tig. Seems like it is. So....


----------



## Wilsonium (Dec 22, 2004)

*Biggest pet peeve...*

I would like to see the navigation map in both my discover pro screen and the digital cockpit simultaneously. I like the extra information like the speed limit signs and other information the discover screen shows but does not show on the digital cockpit.


----------



## jpik (Sep 11, 2017)

BTLew81 said:


> Ecs says Carista isn’t compatible with the new tig. Seems like it is. So....


Carista has some limited functions for the 2018 Tig, but I got a pop-up that said to contact them if I wanted to beta test. They have some good stuff in beta right now. Not sure what I can say because of it, but I'm getting good back and forth feedback.


----------



## magilladke (Jan 29, 2018)

I really, really like my SEL-P! I keep reading the book looking for additional features, like the windows and sunroof close touching the handle. The features, feel, and styling are excellent!

Nits (and only nits)
Little more pop in first gear
Homelink in the visor or mirror std (they could have left out the CD player for this option)
Little more distance with the headlights. They are very nice for the area they hit!

Highly recommend the car!


----------



## jjvw (Jan 17, 2002)

Really warm weather here in the maryland area necessitating the use of the AC. Man, I could really feel the mismatch between engine and gearbox. Hit the gas and the car stumbles through at least two or three gears. Ugh.


----------



## tdb2 (Mar 20, 2018)

Canadian Trendline here:

Problems:
Harsh 1-2 shift when cold. It is getting somewhat better.
Random harsh jerk on acceleration after sudden braking. ECU/TCU gets confused. Happened a couple of times.
Very fuel hungry when engine is cold. Short trips KILL the fuel economy.
No port injectors, so get ready for carbon buildup.
Noisy diesel sound in low speeds under load.
Start/stop can not be disabled permanently, no configurable delay.
Washer pump is mounted in the back -- 4 seconds before the 1st spray comes so first swipe is dry. Get ready for scratches.
Suspension makes an aggressive bang sound on rebound. Don't get alarmed.
Plastic facia panels on the outside of the doors are crappy (on all current VW models). C'mon VW!
Sunken cowl/wipers traps snow like nothing else. Bad for winter. No front wiper defroster.
Seat have zero lumbar support. Too firm.
B-pillar rattle just started.
AC is not the most powerful. Maybe it is adaptive and just chooses to not use full power on me?
Rear air vent does not get enough air flow.
Parking brake is not released automatically when you attempt to start moving.
Windshield takes forever to defrost despite hot air blowing over it.

Stuff I like:
Style
Sound insulation, low wind noise
Handling on the road
Size and space
Ergonomics in the cabin
Usable infotainment (android auto, media player plays pretty much anything)
Fuel economy on the highway (confirmed 6.8L/100)
Snow/ice mode actually works
Great visibility
Very few gimmicks in low trim.
Fast to deliver heat into the cabin.
Generally not creaky interior.
Regular gas.


----------



## jjvw (Jan 17, 2002)

tdb2 said:


> Canadian Trendline here:
> 
> Problems:
> Harsh 1-2 shift when cold. It is getting somewhat better.
> ...


This works for me

"Parking brake is not released automatically when you attempt to start moving"


----------



## smg64ct203 (Jan 26, 2003)

tdb2 said:


> Canadian Trendline here:
> 
> Problems:
> Harsh 1-2 shift when cold. It is getting somewhat better.
> ...



I find the ac so weak, I'm getting warmer weather and it just doesn't do it for me. Also, I traded in a Honda Pilot thinking I would save money on fuel. I was totally wrong, this thing is a pig on gas. I think my pilot was better.


----------



## HokieScott (May 12, 2018)

Pet Peeves: Non-working Sunroof/Moonroof. 
Rattle
Transmission "skips/hiccups" at low speeds. (<15) I can feel the tires skip a little.
Rear view mirror - shakes when windows down.


----------



## Dizzlez (May 4, 2018)

The middle Chromatic LCD Screen when using the Digital Speedometer. The "Range" is not listed, it is located on another page. I kind of wish it had one, previous cars had it. :/


----------



## magilladke (Jan 29, 2018)

You know, I wish this was possible too ... a little more customization on the digital dash would be nice.


----------



## GavinD (Jun 19, 2014)

After a couple months of ownership, I officially have a pet peeve:

I can't believe how loud the Tiguan is during the cold start routine. It's not loud in the car, it's just loud inside my house as my wife leaves for work.


----------



## Coderedpl (Jul 9, 2006)

GavinD said:


> After a couple months of ownership, I officially have a pet peeve:
> 
> I can't believe how loud the Tiguan is during the cold start routine. It's not loud in the car, it's just loud inside my house as my wife leaves for work.


Agreed, it kind of sounds like it has some sort of exhaust on it until it quiets down a bit. Within first few days of ownership I never really noticed, or it didn't really occur as much i guess, and then it started :sly:


----------



## Row1Rich (Sep 11, 2001)

Love everything about the car except for the transmission. Trying to learn it's idiosyncrasies, but hopefully someone will come up with a tune. Anyone else have the car pull away in 2nd even though it's in M1?


----------



## jono119 (Mar 16, 2018)

unless i am missing something and note that this is my first VW, there is no way to switch between FM, AM, SAT, CD etc from the steering wheel. 
I miss this feature since its been on most of my older vehicles.


----------



## Dizzlez (May 4, 2018)

No Online Version of the Owners Manual!!!!!!! Probably a VW Issue not the Vehicle itself


----------



## sickify (Jan 12, 2018)

The windshield wipers are garbage.
I'm using Rain-X formulated for removing bugs. I have had good results using it in my Rabbit.

On the Tiguan the wipers don't even attempt to remove any road residue. Almost seems like they don't apply enough pressure to the window.

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## lucky13rme (Dec 29, 2017)

the location of the heated mirror controls. stupid. It should be with the rest of the climate controls and when you turn it on, it should have an indicator light and an auto off feature after like 10 mins.


----------



## Dizzlez (May 4, 2018)

lucky13rme said:


> the location of the heated mirror controls. stupid. It should be with the rest of the climate controls and when you turn it on, it should have an indicator light and an auto off feature after like 10 mins.


now that you mentioned it. I agree, I used it for the first time a few weeks back and wasn't sure if its working correctly or not because there are no indicators at all.


----------



## jono119 (Mar 16, 2018)

realized that there is not an indicator on the dash that shows if the headlights are on or not.


----------



## jono119 (Mar 16, 2018)

lucky13rme said:


> the location of the heated mirror controls. stupid. It should be with the rest of the climate controls and when you turn it on, it should have an indicator light and an auto off feature after like 10 mins.



not sure if mine even work or if i am using them right. 
Today it wouldnt defrost the mirrors at all. drive 1.5 hours to work and they were pretty frosted 3/4 of the way.


----------



## HokieScott (May 12, 2018)

My current pet peeve is my Tiguan has been at the dealer for 2+ weeks waiting for them to figure out how to fix it.


----------



## tdb2 (Mar 20, 2018)

jono119 said:


> not sure if mine even work or if i am using them right.
> Today it wouldnt defrost the mirrors at all. drive 1.5 hours to work and they were pretty frosted 3/4 of the way.


Get them checked. I found mine to be pretty effective.


----------



## Orangelefty (Nov 14, 2006)

The terrible clunk when the suspension rebounds. God it's loud. 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## jjvw (Jan 17, 2002)

Orangelefty said:


> The terrible clunk when the suspension rebounds. God it's loud.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


Yeah! What's up with that? Sounds like the suspension going to buckle.


----------



## HokieScott (May 12, 2018)

jjvw said:


> Yeah! What's up with that? Sounds like the suspension going to buckle.



There is a recall notice out on the shock absorbers in the rear. (Which getting that fixed will make 3rd thing (besides dealer installed scratches) that will need to be repaired.


----------



## EVANGELIONHD (May 9, 2012)

Where can I get a copy of that recall notice??


HokieScott said:


> There is a recall notice out on the shock absorbers in the rear. (Which getting that fixed will make 3rd thing (besides dealer installed scratches) that will need to be repaired.


Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## HokieScott (May 12, 2018)

EVANGELIONHD said:


> Where can I get a copy of that recall notice??
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


https://www.carcomplaints.com/news/2018/volkswagen-recalls-tiguans-shock-absorbers.shtml

Also: http://www.vw.com/owners-recalls/


----------



## jjvw (Jan 17, 2002)

HokieScott said:


> https://www.carcomplaints.com/news/2018/volkswagen-recalls-tiguans-shock-absorbers.shtml
> 
> Also: http://www.vw.com/owners-recalls/


Looks like this was for those built after mine. 1/15/18 to 3/9/18.


----------



## Coderedpl (Jul 9, 2006)

HokieScott said:


> https://www.carcomplaints.com/news/2018/volkswagen-recalls-tiguans-shock-absorbers.shtml
> 
> Also: http://www.vw.com/owners-recalls/


According to that, my car has no recalls whatsoever. I picked it up in October and it has not seen a dealership since, I find that hard to believe.


----------



## jono119 (Mar 16, 2018)

tdb2 said:


> Get them checked. I found mine to be pretty effective.


Just read the manual and they do not turn on unless temps are below 68 degrees. 
So I have to deal with this every morning. 




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Coderedpl (Jul 9, 2006)

pjp91389 said:


> I see where you're coming from with the safety thing on a 7 seater not closing on kids, but I test drove an Audi Q7 recently - 7 seater, and you can close it from inside the vehicle. Not sure of one manufacture's reasoning versus another.
> 
> I've never gotten a welcome on my dash, and I've never been given the option to change profiles at start up. I know I saw it in a video for the digital cockpit too so I don't understand how VW service can be telling me that it's performing exactly like it should.
> 
> *As far as the auto high beams and auto wipers go, I get it's not a major inconvenience to activate them. I'm more getting at the fact that they aren't really auto if I have to enable everything every time the car power cycles. Remembers to switch back on the auto stop/start, so why not the high beam assist? Same thing with the wipers - if there is moisture on the windshield they should wipe, I shouldn't have to activate them. It's just kind of a rip off that I paid more money for certain features that don't behave as advertised*.


I'm mad late but I'm reviewing the thread for potential issues that i have and not thinking about before I bring mine into the dealership. 

You can enable the auto high beams to stay activated every time you restart the car with VCDS


----------



## The Dubbernaut (Feb 1, 2010)

Coming from a 2012 (that I NEVER should have traded in) 

Why get rid of the business card slots? Those things were PERFECT for coffee cards, gift cards, notes, whatever. Now all that gets tossed in the TINY compartment hidden behind the shift arm. If you have man hands, good luck getting behind it when youre in park. 

Why is the one and only cubby for catch all kind of stuff so damn tiny? I have to ask passengers to plug or unplug the USB cable because its 2in opening is ridiculous. 

Does your passenger want a to go cup? Well I hope they like holding it! Bury the second cup holder under the front of the arm rest for what reason? Now we get to lift the arm rest to get the second cup of grog out. That just doesnt make sense to me. 

HARD SHIFT INTO 1ST AND 2ND but only when it wants to. Next stop, I have to put the pedal to the floor to get it to move. The transmission at low speeds in this Tig is trash. 

As soon as someone posts a DIY of the "auto start/stop" for this, its getting ripped out and replaced with a useable cup holder. Or business card slot! even better....

TICK TICK TICK TICK TICK TICK TICK TICK TICK TICK TICK TICK *sigh* TICK TICK TICK TICK TICK TICK TICK TICK TICK *turns radio up over B pillar squeaker* TICK TICK TICK TICK TICK TICK TICK 

I should have ridden in the back seat before purchase. I wouldnt wish ride un-comfort like that on YOUR mother-in-law. 

I dont think there has been 1 time I havent ripped that little change door off the hinge on the left side of the steering wheel. Piss poor design. 

Locking glove box? NO NO NO!!! Not anymore! 

Every car Ive ever owned (32 VW's, 5 Chevy's, 3 Toyotas, and a 60 Ford) you were able to adjust the radio balance and fade, equalizer and sound characteristics. Apparently that is not allowed while driving in the new VW Nanny car. Anything you want to do or use in the radio is not allowed unless youre pulled over. No sensor to see that there is a passenger to adjust things? 

Sure some of these are minor gripes but for f**k sake its supposed to be a vehicle you are comfortable in. Ease of use is what makers are going for in the "youre a family man now, act like it" car class. Why make it hard to get my drink? Why take away space for the small random car clutter that we ALL have from time to time? I REALLY want to like this car. I REALLY had high hopes that it would shine. I REALLY am having a tough time not taking a 4k loss just to get rid of it. The small things add up, and creature comforts shouldn't be something you have to fight with. 

I want the other Tig back. Better ride, better engine, better transmission, so so so much quieter, storage pockets, better overall quality %100.


----------



## Bawlti (Apr 22, 2015)

The Dubbernaut said:


> Coming from a 2012 (that I NEVER should have traded in)
> 
> Why get rid of the business card slots? Those things were PERFECT for coffee cards, gift cards, notes, whatever. Now all that gets tossed in the TINY compartment hidden behind the shift arm. If you have man hands, good luck getting behind it when youre in park.
> 
> ...


Did you even drive it or just sit in it before buying it?

I'm 100% satisfied with mine. I drove a 2012 one recently and I much prefer my 2018. It's all a matter of personal taste.


----------



## The Dubbernaut (Feb 1, 2010)

Bawlti said:


> Did you even drive it or just sit in it before buying it?
> 
> I'm 100% satisfied with mine. I drove a 2012 one recently and I much prefer my 2018. It's all a matter of personal taste.


Test drove one locally. Test drove one around my parents place. The 2012 was a user friendly cockpit made to be used and was comfy. The engine (non tuned) was decent and had great responsiveness with a trans that worked great! Cant compare post-tune due to nothing available yet for the 18's. The one I ended up ordering was the ONLY one i get a nice diesel-like knocking from the engine. But as it happens, the sound starts AFTER I sign papers :facepalm:

Totally agree about personal preference.


----------



## gerardrjj (Sep 4, 2014)

*huh?*

I have the SEL-P and do not have this issue.

Be sure you've actually programmed your profile to a key fob, by default you have to do this manually. 
Once you have a key YOU will use and you set the mirrors and seat, when you unlock the car with that fob the car will move to those pre-set settings.

I've used VagCom to enable the easy-entry so when I shut down the seat goes down and back, then returns to my preferred position when I return.

I'd bet that you skipped the fob setup and that's all you have to complete.


----------



## gerardrjj (Sep 4, 2014)

*Several peeves*

I've got a one month old US model SEL-permium and a few things bug me:

The map in the digital cockpit doesn't show the road signs like the center screen does

The washer fluid level warning throws a master caution and doesn't latch so it will yell at you in a turn, silence then yell again a minute later. Once a trip should be plenty, and me more subtle about it.

There's a bug in the Eco mode where the gear indicator in the left dial will show "D" instead of "E" if you're in Eco mode when the ignition comes on

You can't choose to disable ACC and just use standard cruise control. I find myself letting the car control the speed too much and before I know it I'm doing 10-15 mph less than what I intended because the car is maintaining a 2 second gap to the slow car in front. 

The auto-dim rearview dimming feature has about a ¼" gap around the perimeter so you get full glare from some lights

The oil pan is plastic. I am desperately searching/waiting for metal version of the pan and/or skid plate (yes, I take the car offload a lot)

Fog lamps are anemic halogen bulbs, easily fixed with aftermarket LED but why not just have that from the factory?

Factory headlight alignment was too low. A few twists of the hex adjusting bolt an all was well.

But that's it, just peeves, I love the thing overall, it's very well planned and executed. 


LOVE that in off-road mode with the headlights on the car turns on both corning lights at full intensity to light up the ground. It works with high beams or fog lights as well. This thing is a rolling Sun offload (not compared to dedicated light bars that is)


----------



## M Diddy (Sep 25, 2002)

Orangelefty said:


> The terrible clunk when the suspension rebounds. God it's loud.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


You might be part of a recall with that one. What is the manufacture date of your Tig?

https://static.nhtsa.gov/odi/rcl/2018/RCLRPT-18V262-6246.pdf


----------



## Orangelefty (Nov 14, 2006)

M Diddy said:


> You might be part of a recall with that one. What is the manufacture date of your Tig?
> 
> https://static.nhtsa.gov/odi/rcl/2018/RCLRPT-18V262-6246.pdf


Thanks I'll run it by the dealership but mine is a SWB made in September. 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hellodrew (May 26, 2018)

3rd row seatbelt clips are next to useless. These tiny ass clips are just waiting to get ripped clean from the panel to which they are attached. Not to mention the trunk cover just pulls them out. Every. Single. Time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aarolyba69 (May 27, 2018)

*Rain Sensing Wipers*

My wife and I are really bummed that our 2018 Tiguan SEL doesn't have rain sensing wipers. At the dealer I asked specifically and the salesman was not well informed about the new 2018's. We saw the rain sensor above the rearview, and assumed that it was a functioning sensor (stupid US I guess). He said put in in intermittent and it is on. Sucks for us. Anyone have success with upgrading it to work in SEL? 

We loved it on my wife old MB C300. 

Thanks, 
Aaron


----------



## Row1Rich (Sep 11, 2001)

Hellodrew said:


> 3rd row seatbelt clips are next to useless. These tiny ass clips are just waiting to get ripped clean from the panel to which they are attached. Not to mention the trunk cover just pulls them out. Every. Single. Time.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


:laugh: I'm working on a fix for that right now


----------



## jono119 (Mar 16, 2018)

aarolyba69 said:


> My wife and I are really bummed that our 2018 Tiguan SEL doesn't have rain sensing wipers. At the dealer I asked specifically and the salesman was not well informed about the new 2018's. We saw the rain sensor above the rearview, and assumed that it was a functioning sensor (stupid US I guess). He said put in in intermittent and it is on. Sucks for us. Anyone have success with upgrading it to work in SEL?
> 
> We loved it on my wife old MB C300.
> 
> ...


Super easy 30$ fix from eBay and you can have the rain sensing wipers. 
There is a thread in here. 

Automatic Wipers Retrofit Success
https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?sh...tex.com/showthread.php?t=9074841&share_type=t


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sickify (Jan 12, 2018)

Hellodrew said:


> 3rd row seatbelt clips are next to useless. These tiny ass clips are just waiting to get ripped clean from the panel to which they are attached. Not to mention the trunk cover just pulls them out. Every. Single. Time.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Totally agree! We use our third row all the time, but recently went on a road trip and had the third down and used the cargo cover. The clips are completely useless.

I also don't like how the hatch area slants down, or seems to, because anything I put back there wants to jump out when the hatch is opened.

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## ruedaibanez1986 (Feb 13, 2013)

Honestly speaking I really like the car but there are two mayor issues

1 the lack of power for me its a big problema since I know this car handle more power and would be more fun to drive

2 the B pillar noice, although is a temporary issue can be solved it was bommer to had it in my new Tig and trying to solve it, was kind of a hassle.

But beside those two topics which can be solved eventually I loved this car an even more how it's dsg gear box works and confort. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

ruedaibanez1986 said:


> .... I loved this car an even more how it's dsg gear box works and confort.


I hate to rain on your parade but the 2018 North American Tiguan does not have a DSG transmission. It has an 8 speed Aisin automatic (a "slushbox"). It has a torque converter like any other "standard" automatic transmission. I kinda like the gearbox too, but it is not a DSG.

Have Fun!

Don


----------



## ruedaibanez1986 (Feb 13, 2013)

I think we have different version mine came with 7 gears and in the shifter it says DSG. It behave and feels different from a regular automatic gear box.


JSWTDI09 said:


> I hate to rain on your parade but the 2018 North American Tiguan does not have a DSG transmission. It has an 8 speed Aisin automatic (a "slushbox"). It has a torque converter like any other "standard" automatic transmission. I kinda like the gearbox too, but it is not a DSG.
> 
> Have Fun!
> 
> Don


Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## M Diddy (Sep 25, 2002)

ruedaibanez1986 said:


> I think we have different version mine came with 7 gears and in the shifter it says DSG. It behave and feels different from a regular automatic gear box.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Sadly, no DSG option here in the states.


----------



## autostrophic (Aug 23, 2011)

M Diddy said:


> Sadly, no DSG option here in the states.


Sadly? Luckily we don’t have the DSG in the Tiguan around here.


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

autostrophic said:


> Sadly? Luckily we don’t have the DSG in the Tiguan around here.


I agree. It's fine for the first 50k miles. But then the cost of a transmission flush is super expensive. And overall reliablity isnt as good as the standard auto. The 8 speed is plenty of fun in sport mode and still gets great MPGs in eco mode. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Row1Rich (Sep 11, 2001)

ruedaibanez1986 said:


> I think we have different version mine came with 7 gears and in the shifter it says DSG. It behave and feels different from a regular automatic gear box.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Are you in the US?


----------



## mynewtiguan (Nov 2, 2017)

jono119 said:


> unless i am missing something and note that this is my first VW, there is no way to switch between FM, AM, SAT, CD etc from the steering wheel.
> I miss this feature since its been on most of my older vehicles.


What trim level do you have? My SEL-P can change the source from the steering wheel when the audio option is set as the center digital cockpit display. Not sure if/how that works in models without the digital cockpit.


----------



## ruedaibanez1986 (Feb 13, 2013)

Row1Rich said:


> Are you in the US?


I am currently in Colombia South America 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Row1Rich (Sep 11, 2001)

ruedaibanez1986 said:


> I am currently in Colombia South America
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Ok, I guess you have a Euro spec Tiguan to have a DSG box, here in the US we get an 8 speed auto only


----------



## ruedaibanez1986 (Feb 13, 2013)

Row1Rich said:


> Ok, I guess you have a Euro spec Tiguan to have a DSG box, here in the US we get an 8 speed auto only


The funny thing is we get the dsg but only 180hp.....

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

ruedaibanez1986 said:


> The funny thing is we get the dsg but only 180hp.....


...so you get the North American engine and the European transmission, which front bumper do you get? We get the "off-road" front bumper (yeah, like I'm ever going to take a plastic oil pan off road).

Have Fun!

Don


----------



## autostrophic (Aug 23, 2011)

ruedaibanez1986 said:


> The funny thing is we get the dsg but only 180hp.....
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


If I want a reliable, low maintenance car then DSG is not an option. The mainstream US market wants cars that will go thousands and thousands of miles within a short period of time with little or no maintenance and no mechanical issues. Toyota is leading and VW wants a piece of the pie hence why no DSG in the US spec Tiguan.


----------



## appleman (Jul 8, 2003)

My extremely annoying b pillar rattle is quite the pet peeve.


----------



## Wilsonium (Dec 22, 2004)

I don't have the B Pillar rattle but I do have a strange "Pop" sound that occurs only once the first time the body flexes and usually only after it sits for a while, usually overnight. At first I thought the seat belt was swinging and hitting the hard plastic trim but after securing them it still persists. I'm old and hearing isn't what it used to be but it sounds like it's coming from up high on the driver side somewhere around just behind the 2nd row.


----------



## sickify (Jan 12, 2018)

My latest bother is my dealership. I contacted them 2 weeks ago about scheduling an appointment for various issues. I got a prompt reply from a guy saying he'll follow up with me. Not a word since. I've sent three additional emails, haven't heard a thing.

So I'll have to drive this weekend to see them, and discuss making an appointment. At least an hour and a half out of my life for something that could have been booked by email.

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## mynewtiguan (Nov 2, 2017)

sickify said:


> My latest bother is my dealership. I contacted them 2 weeks ago about scheduling an appointment for various issues. I got a prompt reply from a guy saying he'll follow up with me. Not a word since. I've sent three additional emails, haven't heard a thing.
> 
> So I'll have to drive this weekend to see them, and discuss making an appointment. At least an hour and a half out of my life for something that could have been booked by email.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


Dude, pick up the phone and call them.


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

Discovered last night while driving through the mountains that there's no way to adjust the guage brightness without pulling over and stopping. The vehicle in motion lock prevents changing it while the wheels are rolling. And even when you stop. You have to look through several menus just to find it. There should just be a switch/dial near the headlight switch like every other car in existence. And I know I can disable vehicle in motion lock, but that's not the point. Should be able to adjust brightness while driving from the factory. 

It seems VW forgot about people who live in rural/remote areas. There are many moose and deer on the roads here and having dimmer guages helps me focus more on the roadway instead of the guages. The best car company for this was Saab with their Night Panel. If only all cars had that. 









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## GavinD (Jun 19, 2014)

D3Audi said:


> Discovered last night while driving through the mountains that there's no way to adjust the guage brightness without pulling over and stopping. The vehicle in motion lock prevents changing it while the wheels are rolling. And even when you stop. You have to look through several menus just to find it. There should just be a switch/dial near the headlight switch like every other car in existence. And I know I can disable vehicle in motion lock, but that's not the point. Should be able to adjust brightness while driving from the factory.
> 
> It seems VW forgot about people who live in rural/remote areas. There are many moose and deer on the roads here and having dimmer guages helps me focus more on the roadway instead of the guages. The best car company for this was Saab with their Night Panel. If only all cars had that.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk



This is a problem that can be easily fixed with a VCDS.

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?8825513-Ross-Tech-Vag-Com-for-2018&p=108780769&viewfull=1#post108780769


----------



## gerardrjj (Sep 4, 2014)

Apply RainX and don't use the wipers. Works for me except in light mist.


----------



## jjvw (Jan 17, 2002)

I have the SE4mo with no nav..but android auto works great. Just wish you could split screen so you can see the radio stations and Google maps at the same time.


----------



## jono119 (Mar 16, 2018)

jjvw said:


> I have the SE4mo with no nav..but android auto works great. Just wish you could split screen so you can see the radio stations and Google maps at the same time.


For that instance- use the dash to show your audio for radio. 

Although if playing music through CarPlay/ Android auto it won’t show that music. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jjvw (Jan 17, 2002)

jono119 said:


> For that instance- use the dash to show your audio for radio.
> 
> Although if playing music through CarPlay/ Android auto it won’t show that music.
> 
> ...


Yes but I can't see the presets quickly. I can scroll with the steering wheel buttons but it takes your eyes off the road.


----------



## jono119 (Mar 16, 2018)

jjvw said:


> Yes but I can't see the presets quickly. I can scroll with the steering wheel buttons but it takes your eyes off the road.


I understand. I still hate that you can’t switch through the different audio channels with the steering wheel ie. xm, fm am cd sd


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cahrens (Jun 5, 2018)

I have range anxiety with my Tiguan. I know they offer 24 hour road side assistance, but I have two little kids. Where do they sit in a tow truck? The other day, the engine shut off at a stoplight like it normally does, but then when the light turned green, and I let off the gas pedal, it tried to start but failed, and then there was that clicking sound like when you try to start a car that is already started, and then there was like a 3 to 5 second pause. It was long enough where I thought, "Damn it! How do I push this thing out of the left lane and onto the side." But then it just magically started up. I've been remembering to just shut off the auto-shutoff thing when I first get in the car.

Another annoying thing that I can live with is the seat keeps sinking. I like to be up a little bit, so I pump the seat up, but then within a week, I'm sitting on the floor again. So then I have to adjust it up. I should probably take it in for warranty repairs, but the last time that the EPC light came on, I had to take it in with the light on twice before they finally replaced a sensor.

Anyways, so I just have a routine now when I first start up the car:
1) Plug in my phone
2) Turn off auto-shutoff
3) Re-adjust the height of my seat. Usually just a 1 pump per day
4) Shift to S mode before driving off


----------



## danman114 (Jul 1, 2004)

I've had my Tiguan for about 2,500 miles (Since July) and overall really like the car.

Only problems I have with it so far:

0-10 mph acceleration, feels jerky but I'm getting better at it.
Auto-Shutoff feature; I'd rather be able to have it auto-default to "off" and then turn it on.
Fasten Seat belt light goes off often when I have something in the front passenger seat. Not sure if there's a sensor or some sort of odd coincidence, but it's happened more than once.
Apple Car Play - Only Apple Maps? weak. I would also like for Apple Car play to work via Bluetooth if possible. I think right now only the phone works with that. I've read OS12 fixes some of this.

Things I like more than I thought I would:
Apple Car Play -listening to podcasts and Pandora
3rd Row / Trunk storage - comes in handy with kids
AC is strong; way colder than my Jeep Compass
Gas Mileage - Heavier car, but better on gas than my Jeep Compass


----------



## moveingfaster (Oct 4, 2006)

danman114 said:


> I've had my Tiguan for about 2,500 miles (Since July) and overall really like the car.
> 
> Only problems I have with it so far:
> 
> ...


When iOS 12 comes out sometime next month you will have the option to use google maps and a few other navigation apps.


----------



## EVANGELIONHD (May 9, 2012)

AC is definitely NOT strong...

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## GavinD (Jun 19, 2014)

cahrens said:


> Another annoying thing that I can live with is the seat keeps sinking. I like to be up a little bit, so I pump the seat up, but then within a week, I'm sitting on the floor again. So then I have to adjust it up.


Just so you know, this generally happens because your butt/leg pushes the lever down as you enter/exit the vehicle. For most people, there's not a whole lot you can do to change how you climb in or out, but I felt a lot less crazy once I figured out why this was happening on my old Passat.





EVANGELIONHD said:


> AC is definitely NOT strong...


Check that your Climate Control isn't set to "Eco" in your Driver Profile.
AWD, push the button in the center of your Drive Mode selector knob.
2WD, I believe there's no selector knob, so you can go Car cap button on radio bezel -> Settings -> Personalization -> click the > next to your name.


----------



## EVANGELIONHD (May 9, 2012)

GavinD said:


> Just so you know, this generally happens because your butt/leg pushes the lever down as you enter/exit the vehicle. For most people, there's not a whole lot you can do to change how you climb in or out, but I felt a lot less crazy once I figured out why this was happening on my old Passat.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Will check for that... thank you

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## Sebastienb (Oct 29, 2013)

I hate that the trunk light is on the side panel and only on one side. If you have bags in the back chances are they will be blocking the light


----------



## L-Tig (Jul 31, 2018)

Sebastienb said:


> I hate that the trunk light is on the side panel and only on one side. If you have bags in the back chances are they will be blocking the light


I’ll be replacing the bulb with an LED one for this purpose and hoping it provides better lighting.


----------



## Shadow1102 (Jul 16, 2018)

My minor and major annoyances:
- next track/station & volume controls are under different hands, i.e. track/station under left thumb while volume under right thumb. Again my other/prior cars had both clustered on the left
- wipers stick goes up to engage, while in all my other cars it was going down
- washing liquid is much quicker to get to rear window that to the from one. Washing front one is so bad my wife was sure the tank was dry when she tried to use it first couple of times.
- no mute/pause button on the steering wheel. That is especially bad when I use google maps through android auto while listening to radio/CD. I have to switch to media/radio to pause/mute if I need to
- switching driver's profile resets CD disk position. Given that we use it for kids audio CDs that reset is a rather big annoyance. To the point that I stopped switching to my profile when on family trips.
- google maps switching to night mode and back after every freaking bridge on a highway. That really drives me up the wall.
- android auto is slooooooow. And to add insult to the injury, it gives no indication of being busy, so it's always a guess if it's just taking time or I didn't press the button. I am not sure if it is because my phone is three years old, or because of the head unit itself.
- second row does not fold flat using top of the seat handles. I am still not sure how to lay them flat as handles that are in the trunk area didn't do it either. 

But overall we like it


----------



## JayBlack6 (Aug 28, 2018)

Why is there not an option to program my garage door opener?!


----------



## GavinD (Jun 19, 2014)

Shadow1102 said:


> My minor and major annoyances:
> - wipers stick goes up to engage, while in all my other cars it was going down


This is how VWs have been for many, many years. As far as I'm concerned, all the others are wrong. 



> - no mute/pause button on the steering wheel. That is especially bad when I use google maps through android auto while listening to radio/CD. I have to switch to media/radio to pause/mute if I need to
> - google maps switching to night mode and back after every freaking bridge on a highway. That really drives me up the wall.
> - android auto is slooooooow. And to add insult to the injury, it gives no indication of being busy, so it's always a guess if it's just taking time or I didn't press the button. I am not sure if it is because my phone is three years old, or because of the head unit itself.


AA should automatically pause/mute music anytime it is activated, including voice prompts. I believe there's a setting for this. Also, night mode can be set to only change based on time in the settings. It sounds like spending a few minutes digging through the settings might help you out with some of these things. AA is also a resource hog, and requires a fairly new phone to run quickly. If you find that your phone runs slow during normal operation, I'm sure you'll also find that AA runs slow as well. Most of the computational crap is happening on the phone (and then on Google's cloud), not the headunit. Slow internet will also cause it to run slow, so if you're generally only on 3G, you may find it runs slow.



> - second row does not fold flat using top of the seat handles. I am still not sure how to lay them flat as handles that are in the trunk area didn't do it either.


You have to push the seatbacks down to lock them in the flat position. The handles only set them free, it's up to you to lock them down. ALSO IMPORTANT: There are small, black straps near where the seat back meets the seat base to release them from the locked-down position! They can get tucked in among the seat pieces and be VERY difficult to find, especially if you're not quite sure what you're looking for.


----------



## Shadow1102 (Jul 16, 2018)

GavinD said:


> This is how VWs have been for many, many years. As far as I'm concerned, all the others are wrong.


Yes, I am new to VW cars. But still, pushing up to engage is counterintuitive.



GavinD said:


> AA should automatically pause/mute music anytime it is activated, including voice prompts.


AA is just running maps at this point and while music comes from radio or CD. There is no easy way to pause/mute without switching off from Apps to Media/Radio screen.



GavinD said:


> I believe there's a setting for this. Also, night mode can be set to only change based on time in the settings. It sounds like spending a few minutes digging through the settings might help you out with some of these things.


I would love for the night mode to be strictly time based, but I could not find any such setting in either AA, Google Maps or car menu. Where did you see such setting?
Thanks!


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

JayBlack6 said:


> Why is there not an option to program my garage door opener?!


There is one, but it costs extra. VW sells a HomeLink rear view mirror that is also self dimming. Your dealer will install it or you can do it yourself. Details can be found here: https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?8925841-Homelink-mirror-install-DIY

Have Fun!

Don


----------



## i_am_sam_i_am (Nov 2, 2017)

Shadow1102 said:


> Yes, I am new to VW cars. But still, pushing up to engage is counterintuitive.


My light switches at home turn on when I push them up, so it was quite intuitive for me...


----------



## Aleforge (Sep 8, 2011)

I have been driving one as a loaner for the last couple of days and wanted to see what others thought (surprise a thread). I didn't know about the start / stop feature. I kept thinking "wtf is wrong with this thing".... 

Anyhow I get that it's about saving fuel, but how much do you guys actually save? I don't city drive often so I assume it won't do me any good. The "blue score" thing is odd to me also. Whats the deal with drivers needing trained to not be heavy on the accelerator?  Anyhow I am curious how the 4-motion system does, I had a similar system many years ago on a VUE and it was horrible in the snow. 

I feel like a soccer mom though... :laugh:


----------



## Shadow1102 (Jul 16, 2018)

GavinD said:


> You have to push the seatbacks down to lock them in the flat position. The handles only set them free, it's up to you to lock them down. ALSO IMPORTANT: There are small, black straps near where the seat back meets the seat base to release them from the locked-down position! They can get tucked in among the seat pieces and be VERY difficult to find, especially if you're not quite sure what you're looking for.


This shows how handle located in trunk area releases the second row seats: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oaim3mFuWe0
That does not seem to work for me. And I haven't found that strap yet. Will have to figure it out tonight before my trip to HomeDepot...


----------



## inv4zn (Jan 10, 2018)

Aleforge said:


> I have been driving one as a loaner for the last couple of days and wanted to see what others thought (surprise a thread). I didn't know about the start / stop feature. I kept thinking "wtf is wrong with this thing"....
> 
> Anyhow I get that it's about saving fuel, but how much do you guys actually save? I don't city drive often so I assume it won't do me any good. The "blue score" thing is odd to me also. Whats the deal with drivers needing trained to not be heavy on the accelerator?  Anyhow I am curious how the 4-motion system does, I had a similar system many years ago on a VUE and it was horrible in the snow.
> 
> I feel like a soccer mom though... :laugh:


Start/stop systems aren't so much meant to save fuel, as they are to cut emissions. Fuel saving is a byproduct, if you're sitting still for a long time. I think the magic number is 10-seconds or longer, if it's shorter than that it uses a bit more fuel to start the engine again. 

The Think Blue, yes - it's a gimmick. It's fun on the highways but not in the city. It also cuts your score significantly if you brake at all, so it's almost like it's enticing you to never brake.


----------



## Sfomark (Sep 2, 2018)

So far I’ve had my Tiguan about a month very minor annoyances to report. First is the lack of an adjustable center arm rest my 2010 Tiguan has this. Second is the cheap dash cubby which I’m taking care of ASAP ordering the closing replacement. Third the cheap non closing cup holders in the center console. Liked the sliding cover on my old Tiguan. Terrible lighting in the cargo area. Area where usb and aux port in front console should still have a door to conceal phones if left in car. Hopefully these are the few annoyances to report for the near future


----------



## SCIROCCO_MAN (Jul 29, 2012)

No power seats, no Xenon headlights, no keyless go all these things should have come standard on the Tiguan this isn’t the early 90’s it’s a joke. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

SCIROCCO_MAN said:


> No power seats, no Xenon headlights, no keyless go all these things should have come standard on the Tiguan this isn’t the early 90’s it’s a joke.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You can get power seats and keyless go on the SE trim and higher. Standard. 

No xenon lights is a letdown - I agree. And the full LEDs are only available on the top trim. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## SCIROCCO_MAN (Jul 29, 2012)

D3Audi said:


> You can get power seats and keyless go on the SE trim and higher. Standard.
> 
> No xenon lights is a letdown - I agree. And the full LEDs are only available on the top trim.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


The whole cars are a let down. Should come stock on the S. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

SCIROCCO_MAN said:


> The whole cars are a let down. Should come stock on the S.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The S is the base model. It's supposed to be cheap and lacking in features lol. 

The thing is that you gotta compare the car to the competition. Far too many people want to compare it to higher end luxury cars and such. It's not a luxury or performance car. The Tiguan competes with Honda CRVs and Toyota Rav4s directly. 

Imo it blows the competition out of the water. Only car that comes remotely close in the competition is the CX5.. even then, that CUV is small. 

I traded my Audi Q7 with the 4.2 V8 for my 2018 Tiguan SE 4Motion without a sunroof and it's been almost a year with no regrets. I actually like this car better than my Audi. Made me realize that all you're paying for with Audi is the badge and status symbol. And maybe a bit more HP. That's it. This car is a let down in some aspects. But it really makes up for it in other ways. Feels very euro and high end which is the best. 



Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

D3Audi said:


> Made me realize that all you're paying for with Audi is the badge and status symbol. And maybe a bit more HP.
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


THIS


----------



## OZ.IN.USA (Jan 29, 2011)

D3Audi said:


> *The S is the base model. It's supposed to be cheap and lacking in features* lol.
> 
> The thing is that you gotta compare the car to the competition. *Far too many people want to compare it to higher end luxury cars and such. It's not a luxury or performance car. The Tiguan competes with Honda CRVs and Toyota Rav4s directly. *
> 
> ...



There is no clap emoji so great applause to you for this post. :beer:


----------



## SCIROCCO_MAN (Jul 29, 2012)

D3Audi said:


> The S is the base model. It's supposed to be cheap and lacking in features lol.
> 
> The thing is that you gotta compare the car to the competition. Far too many people want to compare it to higher end luxury cars and such. It's not a luxury or performance car. The Tiguan competes with Honda CRVs and Toyota Rav4s directly.
> 
> ...


You’re outta wack if you think an Audi is just a badge. Do you think a Porsche is just a badge? Do you think a Bentley is just a badge? 
You had a 4.2 V8 what was the last year they made the 4.2? 08? 
You can’t compare an 08 to a 18 that’s a 10 year difference of course cars are going to improve interior wise. 

I have a 4.2 Touareg and I gotta say it has almost every feature the new Tiguan has, drives better and is faster. The 4.2 is nose heavy. If your Q7 was the 3.0T you definitely wouldn’t be taking about how it was just a badge. 

Yes the Tiguan is nice, I’m not taking anything away from it but it is no where near an Audi. 
You can’t compare Quattro to the nock off all wheel drive the Tiguan has. 

You’re right I’m not comparing it to base model cars. I would never look at a Rav 4 or Mazda. Call me a snob. So I wouldn’t know what features they come with and what they don’t. But I do know that the last car I had that didn’t have power seats was my 88 16V lmao 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SCIROCCO_MAN (Jul 29, 2012)

TablaRasa said:


> THIS





OZ.IN.USA said:


> There is no clap emoji so great applause to you for this post. :beer:



You guys obviously have never owned an Audi... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

SCIROCCO_MAN said:


> You’re outta wack if you think an Audi is just a badge. Do you think a Porsche is just a badge? Do you think a Bentley is just a badge?
> You had a 4.2 V8 what was the last year they made the 4.2? 08?
> You can’t compare an 08 to a 18 that’s a 10 year difference of course cars are going to improve interior wise.
> 
> ...


My Q7 was a 2008. They stopped making the V8 in 2010 because it was absolutely terrible on gas (I averaged 11mpg combined usually) 

I love Audi. And so does my family. They're well built cars. 

A family member of mine actually owns a 2013 Q7 3.0T S-Line. 333hp upgraded engine because of the S-Line package. I've driven it several times and it's great. But also $70k. And even so, I personally think the V8 was the best engine choice on the Q7 (aside from the TDI of course - although I've never driven one). 

As for the AWD system. The full time AWD in the Q7 was amazing. There's no debate about that. But the Tiguan's Gen 5 4Motion is no joke either. It's actually the best haldex system I've ever driven. I live in a unique area in northern NY in the mountains. We get hit with blizzards and frigid cold weather all winter. The Tiguan was a tank through the snow and cold weather.










One time I even had it plowing in deep snow going up a hill. The AWD system stuck like glue without getting stuck. 

I know you probably really like Audi (and so do I - my username has "audi" in it LOL) 

But in terms of build quality and what you get for the price. VWs make so much more sense. All you really are paying for with Audi is the badge. I know you disagree but it's true. Americans feel the need to show off. This is why the VW Phaeton didn't sell well at all here (among a couple other reasons). In Europe these same VWs (golf, Tiguan, etc) are expensive vehicles and built to the same standards as Audi's/ etc. You can even more luxury features on euro spec Tiguan's. 

The sad reality is that there are people out there buying base model Q5s instead of SEL-Premium Tiguan's. Because of the badge. Even though the Q5 has less features and a crap warranty. 

However, top of the line Audi's and performance Audi's are different. But you're also paying big $$ for them so they better be. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## SCIROCCO_MAN (Jul 29, 2012)

D3Audi said:


> My Q7 was a 2008. They stopped making the V8 in 2010 because it was absolutely terrible on gas (I averaged 11mpg combined usually)
> 
> I love Audi. And so does my family. They're well built cars.
> 
> ...


Unfortunately I feel that the older Q7 interior was dated from the start haha. So I see why you’re comparing your old car to New. 

Nothing compares to Quattro, what ever your Tiguan did, I’m sure A little A4 could do. I’ve actually gone through crazy deep snow with my A4, and it performed amazing. Now my Touareg actually got stuck in my driveway with the same deep snow. With the Tiguan I can feel the front tires slipping and the car telling the rear to kick in. Plus a FWD base system you can’t have fun with in the snow. It just gets you from point A to point B. 

I do like Audi’s, I own a few and plan to keep buying them even with their sh*t warranty  

Unfortunately you’re wrong on this one, Audi is much more then a badge. Step into a brand new Q5 and tell me the Tiguan is better. You see the problem? The Tiguan fully loaded is the price of the Base Q5. Why on earth would I buy a lesser VW for the price of an Audi? In the words of Meek Mill there’s levels to this. With the Q5 base you’re really getting all the SEL features. 

I do see why the Phaeton and Touareg didn’t sell well here. They where low key money cars. Not to in your face and that doesn’t sell well here. 

I’m not taking anything away from the Tiguan, I like it, I really do. But I’m also realistic, I’m not going to pay the same price for a VW when I could have an Audi, 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OZ.IN.USA (Jan 29, 2011)

SCIROCCO_MAN said:


> You guys obviously have never owned an Audi...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No haven't owned an Audi but this is not about brand image or prestige. The point being made by the OP is this....

*The S is the base model. It's supposed to be cheap and lacking in features lol. 

The thing is that you gotta compare the car to the competition. Far too many people want to compare it to higher end luxury cars and such. It's not a luxury or performance car. The Tiguan competes with Honda CRVs and Toyota Rav4s directly.*


----------



## SCIROCCO_MAN (Jul 29, 2012)

OZ.IN.USA said:


> No haven't owned an Audi but this is not about brand image or prestige. The point being made by the OP is this....
> 
> *The S is the base model. It's supposed to be cheap and lacking in features lol.
> 
> The thing is that you gotta compare the car to the competition. Far too many people want to compare it to higher end luxury cars and such. It's not a luxury or performance car. The Tiguan competes with Honda CRVs and Toyota Rav4s directly.*


Listen, I’m not saying the base model should be fully loaded by any means. There are just some features that should be standard on a brand new car in the year 2018. Like power front seats. ( like are you kidding me even in the SEL your passenger has to move their seat manually? ). Xenons, you can’t see anything with Halogens. Honestly I think the no power front seats are my biggest pet peeve. But I think the S should be allowed to have options, like if I wanna pay an extra $500 for some power seats let me, if I want a sunroof let me add it, if I want Xenons let me add them. I shouldn’t have to upgrade to the price of a Q5 to have these features. What VW doesn’t understand is it puts more money into 3rd party companies. You see people are all ready making nock off led headlights, I saw one for a power tailgate. If VW would have just let these options happen it would have been money in there pocket. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

SCIROCCO_MAN said:


> You guys obviously have never owned an Audi...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I don't and I don't think will ever. I do have family members and friends that owns Audi. My preference when I buy a car is to get the highest available trim currently in the market for that model at the time of my purchase. i.e. Golf R, Tiguan SEL Premium, Atlas SEL Premium. This is one of the reason I won't even think of stepping into an Audi because I would want an RS3, RS4, or an SQ5. Money wise, it is just not happening. I won't be happy with getting into base Q5 knowing that there is a much higher trim available, i.e. SQ5. It is not satisfying for me to say "I'm driving an Audi" even though I know i'm just pimping a base/entry level trim. Not gonna front. I don't want the image of, "ooh he drives an Audi, he must have money" but little do they know, it is the base model. Therefore I prefer to get a VW Tiguan SEL premium (even get the R-line package just to make the price even up with the base Q5) and stay true to myself. Granted, I do agree with you that the passenger seat should've came with power seats in the SEL Premium but really can't do anything about it as this is VWoA. While I like the fact that having just 4 trim levels and all the packages preselected as it makes it easier for the consumer, having the option to choose certain things, like the power front passenger seat, is also great. I think in EU and ROW, you can select a la carte. But then again, those things are not enough for me to jump into an Audi . Don't want to drop another $3-4K just to be in a base/entry level Q5. Plus space wise, Tiguan is more spacious than Q5. Those reasons and I am just not the target audience of Audi.


----------



## SCIROCCO_MAN (Jul 29, 2012)

TablaRasa said:


> I don't and I don't think will ever. I do have family members and friends that owns Audi. My preference when I buy a car is to get the highest available trim currently in the market for that model at the time of my purchase. i.e. Golf R, Tiguan SEL Premium, Atlas SEL Premium. This is one of the reason I won't even think of stepping into an Audi because I would want an RS3, RS4, or an SQ5. Money wise, it is just not happening. I won't be happy with getting into base Q5 knowing that there is a much higher trim available, i.e. SQ5. It is not satisfying for me to say "I'm driving an Audi" even though I know i'm just pimping a base/entry level trim. Not gonna front. I don't want the image of, "ooh he drives an Audi, he must have money" but little do they know, it is the base model. Therefore I prefer to get a VW Tiguan SEL premium (even get the R-line package just to make the price even up with the base Q5) and stay true to myself. Granted, I do agree with you that the passenger seat should've came with power seats in the SEL Premium but really can't do anything about it as this is VWoA. While I like the fact that having just 4 trim levels and all the packages preselected as it makes it easier for the consumer, having the option to choose certain things, like the power front passenger seat, is also great. I think in EU and ROW, you can select a la carte. But then again, those things are not enough for me to jump into an Audi . Don't want to drop another $3-4K just to be in a base/entry level Q5. Plus space wise, Tiguan is more spacious than Q5. Those reasons and I am just not the target audience of Audi.


What? So if someone buys a base Audi they can’t have money in the bank? If you’re buying an R line which is the more sporty one, why wouldn’t you buy the real “sporty” one and just jump into the Q5? Yes the Q5 may be base but if you’re happy with all the features your SEL has why not have all of them and more for something with the same price tag but a better name and overall better car? It’s not “fronting” if that’s what you want. I know a guy who is a doctor who drives a highly modified A3, could he easily pay off an RS3 yes but he likes his A3. It’s all personal preference. 
Personally I have an A4, could I have gotten an S4? Easily. But coming out of an M5 at the time I found I didn’t need the extra HP at this time in my life and wanted something less violent that you could drive every day. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

SCIROCCO_MAN said:


> What? So if someone buys a base Audi they can’t have money in the bank? If you’re buying an R line which is the more sporty one, why wouldn’t you buy the real “sporty” one and just jump into the Q5? Yes the Q5 may be base but if you’re happy with all the features your SEL has why not have all of them and more for something with the same price tag but a better name and overall better car? It’s not “fronting” if that’s what you want. I know a guy who is a doctor who drives a highly modified A3, could he easily pay off an RS3 yes but he likes his A3. It’s all personal preference.
> Personally I have an A4, could I have gotten an S4? Easily. But coming out of an M5 at the time I found I didn’t need the extra HP at this time in my life and wanted something less violent that you could drive every day.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No, I'm not saying if somebody buys a BRAND new base Audi, they don't have money. They should have money, ,more money i should say, they are buying an Audi. Different market target audience than a VW. 

Audi Premium Q5 is not the same price tag as the VW Tiguan SEL Premium. $37,550(with 4 motion) vs. $41,500. That is right away a $3950 ($2,455 if you get the R-Line package on the Tiguan) difference right from the start. For some (especially VW Market target audience like me), that is a big difference. Plus, there are features in the Tiguan SEL P that is STANDARD but is NOT with the Q5 Prem. To name a few: heated front seats( NOW THIS WOULD ANNOY THE HECK out of ME that this is NOT STANDARD for an AUDI), memory seating, digital cockpit, hands free tailgate, lane assist, rear traffic alert, 360 view camera, LED headlights, park pilot, remote start, panoramic sunroof, heated power folding exterior mirrors with memory, Navigation, etc....An avg. American consumer will most likely NOT do this line by line comparison. Rather, they see an Audi badge, even if it is a Q5 Prem, automatically will think they are getting a better deal. 

For you doctor friend who has a bit more money (Disclaimer: I assume he does have a bit more money than avg. since you specifically pointed out his profession and assuming it is an MD,general physician, (not just a PhD, dentist, podiatrist, etc.) and my understanding of an avg. salary of physician MD, not taking into account whether they have a sub-specialty like a neurosurgeon, dermatologist, opthalmologist etc. because avg. Salary in between subspecialty can vary a lot. Also did not take into consideration current lifestlye and current debts, such as student loans, credit card, mortgage, etc.) , you can make your similar point to him as to why he didn't get an RS3, because I think we can agree on paper, the RS3 is a better overall car. But then again your better might not be better for somebody else. All subjective. To your point, it is a personal preference. So if you prefer to be in a Audi Q5 premium, more power to you. For me, I prefer to be cruising in the top of the line Tiguan SEL Premium, with an R-Line package and the features to match instead. Again, my personal preference .


----------



## SCIROCCO_MAN (Jul 29, 2012)

TablaRasa said:


> No, I'm not saying if somebody buys a BRAND new base Audi, they don't have money. They should have money, ,more money i should say, they are buying an Audi. Different market target audience than a VW.
> 
> Audi Premium Q5 is not the same price tag as the VW Tiguan SEL Premium. $37,550(with 4 motion) vs. $41,500. That is right away a $3950 ($2,455 if you get the R-Line package on the Tiguan) difference right from the start. For some (especially VW Market target audience like me), that is a big difference. Plus, there are features in the Tiguan SEL P that is STANDARD but is NOT with the Q5 Prem. To name a few: heated front seats( NOW THIS WOULD ANNOY THE HECK out of ME that this is NOT STANDARD for an AUDI), memory seating, digital cockpit, hands free tailgate, lane assist, rear traffic alert, 360 view camera, LED headlights, park pilot, remote start, panoramic sunroof, heated power folding exterior mirrors with memory, Navigation, etc....An avg. American consumer will most likely NOT do this line by line comparison. Rather, they see an Audi badge, even if it is a Q5 Prem, automatically will think they are getting a better deal.
> 
> For you doctor friend who has a bit more money (Disclaimer: I assume he does have a bit more money than avg. since you specifically pointed out his profession and assuming it is an MD,general physician, (not just a PhD, dentist, podiatrist, etc.) and my understanding of an avg. salary of physician MD, not taking into account whether they have a sub-specialty like a neurosurgeon, dermatologist, opthalmologist etc. because avg. Salary in between subspecialty can vary a lot. Also did not take into consideration current lifestlye and current debts, such as student loans, credit card, mortgage, etc.) , you can make your similar point to him as to why he didn't get an RS3, because I think we can agree on paper, the RS3 is a better overall car. But then again your better might not be better for somebody else. All subjective. To your point, it is a personal preference. So if you prefer to be in a Audi Q5 premium, more power to you. For me, I prefer to be cruising in the top of the line Tiguan SEL Premium, with an R-Line package and the features to match instead. Again, my personal preference .


Yes the 3 thousand dollar difference is Hefty, but when you’re financing or leasing on a month to month the difference isn’t all that much. Some of the features that you named I do believe come with the Base Q5 they’re just not listed on the website, like the power fold in mirrors, and hands free tail gate. Now I’ve never seen an Audi with out heated and memory seats. If you know how negotiate the dealer will throw the heated seats in. ( as I agree with you it’s kinda insane that they don’t come with them). But yes everyone in the world will think the Audi is better then the Tiguan because it has that Audi badge. But the Audi also comes with Quattro. 

You’re right I don’t know the specifics of my doctor friends current debts. But I do know that NY doctors make a boat load of money. I also know that he’s put an abundance about of money into the A3. With all the money that he’s put into it, he certainly could get an RS3. 

When people see Audi’s come down the road, with the massive front grills and the 4 rings standing tall it represents Prestige, quality, and most importantly exclusivity.

Take it this way, someone has the base S Tiguan with nothing, and you have the the SEL R line and they come up to you and say “oh that’s so cool we drive the exact same car, it’s so good on gas, and the payments are so affordable” what you going to reply? No you have the peasant edition? No, you’ll just be like oh your right. Meanwhile if you have an SQ5 and someone with a Q5 says “Hey, we have the exact same car, it’s horrible on gas but it’s sure good looking don’t you love Audi’s?” You’re going to think nice Q5. 

I just can’t wrap my head around paying around the same price for a VW when you could get an Audi. That’s like paying the same price for an Audi when you can buy a Porsche. It just doesn’t make sense. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

SCIROCCO_MAN said:


> .
> 
> I just can’t wrap my head around paying around the same price for a VW when you could get an Audi. That’s like paying the same price for an Audi when you can buy a Porsche. It just doesn’t make sense.
> 
> ...


It's called "getting the best bang for your buck"

2018 Q5 Quattro Base with no options:
About $44k after taxes - 4 year 50k mile warranty









Then you have the 2018 Tiguan SEL-P R-Line 4Motion:
About $41k after taxes(maybe even cheaper depending on dealer) - 6 year 72k mile bumper to bumper warranty. 










So you're paying that extra $3000 for a car that looks cheesy (base headlights, tiny wheels). But it has that Audi badge which makes the owner feel so special right?. The Tiguan and Q5 are both built in the same manufacturing plant in Mexico. To the same specifications and both feel equally luxurious inside (actually I bet SEL-P feels more luxurious than a base Q5) 

When comparing a Q5 Prestige trim to the Tiguan. Ok yeah you have a point. But you're also paying a lot extra for it. But it's worth it because it has the features to back up that price. But the base? No way lol. 

The only thing the base Q5 has that the Tiguan doesn't is a better powertrain. But with that said - the Tiguan's powertrain isn't bad. But I suspect these are the exact reasons VW doesn't offer a higher powered engine and DSG in the Tiguan. Then the top trim level would steal Audi sales - even though it already is. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

SCIROCCO_MAN said:


> . But the Audi also comes with Quattro.


4Motion Generation 5 is just as capable.. it can shift 100% of the torque to the rear wheels when needed. I'd actually say it's better than the torsen AWD found in older Audi's. Have you heard of the new "Quattro Ultra" rolling out in new Audi's? It's the exact same as Gen 5 4Motion. 

Here's a cool video: https://youtu.be/pFIk-P6hPeI

Alltrack has the same 4Motion as Tiguan. You can definitely get the rear end to kick out when you want to. 

Not that it really matters. But. You get my point. 



Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## SCIROCCO_MAN (Jul 29, 2012)

D3Audi said:


> It's called "getting the best bang for your buck"
> 
> 2018 Q5 Quattro Base with no options:
> About $44k after taxes - 4 year 50k mile warranty
> ...


Getting best bang for your buck isn’t buying a VW. Let’s take a minute to break this down. Yes VW’s warranty is great. But will you really own it for 6 years? I don’t keep cars that long. What’s a 6 year old Tiguan gonna be worth? A price of a refrigerator? I personally think that Base Q5 you posted a photo of is better looking than the Tiguan. 
The Q5 doesn’t feel jerky like the Tiguan. The Tiguan needs to be driven in sport. Where the Audi doesn’t. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SCIROCCO_MAN (Jul 29, 2012)

D3Audi said:


> 4Motion Generation 5 is just as capable.. it can shift 100% of the torque to the rear wheels when needed. I'd actually say it's better than the torsen AWD found in older Audi's. Have you heard of the new "Quattro Ultra" rolling out in new Audi's? It's the exact same as Gen 5 4Motion.
> 
> Here's a cool video: https://youtu.be/pFIk-P6hPeI
> 
> ...


Audi’s Ultra Quattro is a pathetic excuse for Quattro. I would never buy an Audi with the Ultra system. 
The problem with trying to get the rear to kick out with the AWD system is that you can see that the traction control is kicking in. It’s not allowing it to keep going. Can you get a short slide? Yes. Can you hold that slide? No. 

Listen I’m not bashing the Tiguan. I actually really do like the Tiguan. I think the S and SE are really a great bang for the buck. They drive nice and are actually very very good looking. Should they have some more features? Of course. I just personally don’t under the SEL trims and who the target market it really is. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

i don't think scirocco is getting it. We I already showed the price difference from the Top of the line trim of the Tiguan compared to base trim of the Q5. Right there already, it is not the same price point. Plus, there are a lot of features, luxury features, present in the Tiguan already at a much lower price compared to a base Audi Q5. Go to Audi USA and go build one and you will see how much on top of the $41,500 you will have to add to match or similarly match the features offered in the Tiguan Sel-P, like the heated front seats. Per the website, that is a $500 option. This quote from you: "When people see Audi’s come down the road, with the massive front grills and the 4 rings standing tall it represents Prestige, quality, and most importantly exclusivity." is exactly the reason on why there is that the initial price difference of the Q5 base to the Tiguan Sel-P. As other have D3 Audi and Oz has alluded to, there is a price attached on that Audi badge alone. Again I say, if you are happy with being in a base Q5 because it is an Audi, more power to you. But you cannot make the argument of them being in the same price point. That difference, $3000-$4000, when you are financing, depending on rate, that could mean an extra $100 on your monthly. That $100 for me and for some is a lot. That could go towards my kids formula. Towards grocery, etc. And that extra $100 doesn't even get you half the feature I would get if I am driving the Tiguan Sel-P.


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

I don't want to pay that extra $100 a month for just to have the prestige of being in an Audi, I want to be able to feed my kids instead


----------



## finz72 (Sep 3, 2018)

TablaRasa said:


> I don't want to pay that extra $100 a month for just to have the prestige of being in an Audi, I want to be able to feed my kids instead



Boy, you got me sold !!! I cant wait for the 2019 Tiguans to come available. I have been contemplating getting a Audi Q5 Premium Plus by the extra 6k-7K may not be the best choice. The 2019 SEL-P w/R line seems the best fit here also !!


----------



## SCIROCCO_MAN (Jul 29, 2012)

TablaRasa said:


> I don't want to pay that extra $100 a month for just to have the prestige of being in an Audi, I want to be able to feed my kids instead


3-4K price difference isn’t $100 a month. When you pull up at Day care in the Audi you’ll stand out. When you pull up in the Tiguan they’ll say “he or she is doing well maybe I should get one too” 
If you’re $100 above water every month maybe you just get an S next time instead of an SEL. That way you won’t be cutting it so close haha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SCIROCCO_MAN (Jul 29, 2012)

finz72 said:


> Boy, you got me sold !!! I cant wait for the 2019 Tiguans to come available. I have been contemplating getting a Audi Q5 Premium Plus by the extra 6k-7K may not be the best choice. The 2019 SEL-P w/R line seems the best fit here also !!


That’s not even what we’re comparing... If you where worried about that extra 7k than an Audi wasn’t for you to begin with... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GavinD (Jun 19, 2014)

SCIROCCO_MAN said:


> Listen, I’m not saying the base model should be fully loaded by any means. There are just some features that should be standard on a brand new car in the year 2018. Like power front seats. ( like are you kidding me even in the SEL your passenger has to move their seat manually? ).


Nope. Base model. Doesn't need power seats, it needs to be cheap. CX-5, RAV-4, and CR-V all have manual seats in the base model.



> Xenons, you can’t see anything with Halogens.


Nope. CX-5 is the only one in the class that has LED headlights in the base model. Also, NHTSA says that the halogens in the Tiguan are actually better than the LEDs.



> Honestly I think the no power front seats are my biggest pet peeve. But I think the S should be allowed to have options, like if I wanna pay an extra $500 for some power seats let me, if I want a sunroof let me add it, if I want Xenons let me add them. I shouldn’t have to upgrade to the price of a Q5 to have these features. What VW doesn’t understand is it puts more money into 3rd party companies. You see people are all ready making nock off led headlights, I saw one for a power tailgate. If VW would have just let these options happen it would have been money in there pocket.


Also not true. The whole point of trim levels with zero option packages are that they can build cars that are identical save for the color, because they save on cost and complication. When each vehicle you build is different than the one before it and the one after it, cost increases and customer satisfaction decreases. If they allow total customization, it makes the whole process more expensive, thus increasing the cost of the car.

The S trim is the base model. It does not, and should not, include more bells and whistles than the comparable vehicles in its class. The ENTIRE POINT of the new Tiguan and Atlas was to allow VW to enter a high-volume market in the US. You don't do that by selling a fancy car that costs way more than the competition - you do it by offering a low starting price, with simple option packages. People who want all the best stuff will pay for it, but people who just want a cheap CUV will buy the S or SE and live with manual cloth seats and normal headlights, because they don't care about the upgraded stuff.


----------



## socialD (Sep 19, 2011)

Yep and he new Tiguan is now the best selling suv worldwide. I think they’re doing pretty well with it...


----------



## SCIROCCO_MAN (Jul 29, 2012)

GavinD said:


> Nope. Base model. Doesn't need power seats, it needs to be cheap. CX-5, RAV-4, and CR-V all have manual seats in the base model.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You’re wrong, it’s this type of mentality that allows VW to keep making these cars with no features. You think Power seats is a luxury? You think being able to see is a luxury? I don’t care about what the competition offers. VW needs to be better then the competition or they won’t sell. Halogen head lights are just awful. This isn’t the late 80’s. This is a safety feature. It’s like saying oh that airbag is a Luxury that should only come on the SEL’s. 

And I actually don’t think the SE is cheap at all, the S is but not the SE. 

The Atlas is pathetic compared to the Touareg. I know that the Atlas starts at a cheaper price but it drives awful. Body roll like an F-150. And sluggish even with the V6. I know it was to jump sales but they need to bring the real VW truck back. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SCIROCCO_MAN (Jul 29, 2012)

socialD said:


> Yep and he new Tiguan is now the best selling suv worldwide. I think they’re doing pretty well with it...


Yeah and guess what you’ll blend in with the crowd... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

SCIROCCO_MAN said:


> 3-4K price difference isn’t $100 a month. When you pull up at Day care in the Audi you’ll stand out. When you pull up in the Tiguan they’ll say “he or she is doing well maybe I should get one too”
> If you’re $100 above water every month maybe you just get an S next time instead of an SEL. That way you won’t be cutting it so close haha
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Of course I am being facetious. It is just a response to your statement, *"I just can’t wrap my head around paying around the same price for a VW when you could get an Audi. That’s like paying the same price for an Audi when you can buy a Porsche. It just doesn’t make sense."* just to explain my rationale. You don't have to agree with it. Again, to each its own.
Exactly what I indicated in the trim comparison. For me to get the same/similar bells and whistles from the SEL Premium Tiguan to an Audi Q5, I would have to pay way way more that I'd be comfortable with. As a side note, the *STARTING *price of the Prestige Audi Q5 is more expensive than the SEL Premium trim of the VW Atlas (Highest trim available)

- The word "around the same price" is subjective so that $3-4K difference doesn't qualify to me as "around the same price". 
- $3-4K difference translates to $100 a month was a guesstimate. As I stated, it depends on your rate as not everyone get the same APR rate. But if you want specific numbers, 3.9 percent for 60 months (pretty much avg. rate with VW credit) as an example, that is about $20/ $1000 borrowed. 

Average american would most likely want to have that money (this $80 dollars a month extra) be utilize somewhere else instead of paying for the status symbol/prestige/ or however you described it what Audi owners feel when they drive an Audi. 

The post is merely explaining or responding to your previously alluded statement of not being able to wrap your head around it. And you exactly hit it on the nail, Audi is not for me. But I never claimed it was. I know which market target audience I belong to and it is no where near Audi's market Target Audience. I'll just leave it up to you to tell me how is the weather up there :beer:


----------



## SCIROCCO_MAN (Jul 29, 2012)

TablaRasa said:


> Of course I am being facetious. It is just a response to your statement, *"I just can’t wrap my head around paying around the same price for a VW when you could get an Audi. That’s like paying the same price for an Audi when you can buy a Porsche. It just doesn’t make sense."* just to explain my rationale. You don't have to agree with it. Again, to each its own.
> Exactly what I indicated in the trim comparison. For me to get the same/similar bells and whistles from the SEL Premium Tiguan to an Audi Q5, I would have to pay way way more that I'd be comfortable with. As a side note, the *STARTING *price of the Prestige Audi Q5 is more expensive than the SEL Premium trim of the VW Atlas (Highest trim available)
> 
> - The word "around the same price" is subjective so that $3-4K difference doesn't qualify to me as "around the same price".
> ...


The weather up here is great! Nice and sunny, all though I could step up a level ( Porsche lol) 

Na for real though, I see what you’re saying. I understand from your past posts you have kids, probably putting away for college and getting their first brand new car just in time for High School. It’s understandable how some people would feel about spending an extra 3-4K. Personally unless it’s a used car I don’t see an issue going for a bit more if you’re going to keep it for a bit. 

The Q5 prestige is another level price wise compared to the Tiguan SEL. But I don’t agree with your “average American would like that $80 to put away” $80 extra a month to put away isn’t really all that much. I rather that $80 put a smile on my face everyday when I’m getting into the “base” Q5 lmao. 

I’d advise you go test drive an Audi and see what the hype is about. It’s definitely something that’ll change your perspective. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## socialD (Sep 19, 2011)

SCIROCCO_MAN said:


> Yeah and guess what you’ll blend in with the crowd...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


OK?

Something I like about the Golf R as well. Rather unassuming looking for a performance vehicle.

Attention just means tickets.


----------



## SCIROCCO_MAN (Jul 29, 2012)

socialD said:


> OK?
> 
> Something I like about the Golf R as well. Rather unassuming looking for a performance vehicle.
> 
> Attention just means tickets.


I guess some people just want to blend. Personally I like to stand out. 

Yes I agree sometimes the attention isn’t necessary and can get annoying. I gotta say the most annoying thing with my Cayenne was the fact that no madder where I parked people would park up on me, over the line. And even key’d it once for no reason. Would even get flipped off just driving the speed limit. So I do agree on some level. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## socialD (Sep 19, 2011)

I just prefer Star Trek's Scotty way of life. Underpromise and overdeliver. In car terms, a sleeper.

There's a reason that the top 10 lists of cars owned by the wealthy are the likes of the F-150, Prius, Jetta, Civic, Camry, etc. Don't want to draw attention to themselves and don't tie up money in something that depreciates so quickly.


----------



## GavinD (Jun 19, 2014)

SCIROCCO_MAN said:


> You’re wrong, it’s this type of mentality that allows VW to keep making these cars with no features. You think Power seats is a luxury? You think being able to see is a luxury? I don’t care about what the competition offers. VW needs to be better then the competition or they won’t sell. Halogen head lights are just awful. This isn’t the late 80’s. This is a safety feature. It’s like saying oh that airbag is a Luxury that should only come on the SEL’s.
> 
> And I actually don’t think the SE is cheap at all, the S is but not the SE.
> 
> The Atlas is pathetic compared to the Touareg. I know that the Atlas starts at a cheaper price but it drives awful. Body roll like an F-150. And sluggish even with the V6. I know it was to jump sales but they need to bring the real VW truck back.


I'm not wrong, you just disagree.

Power seats are absolutely a luxury. LEDs that are no better than halogens are a luxury. *The fact that the best selling and second-best selling CUVs don't offer these items on their base trims tells me that whatever they're doing is right, and VW is justified in copying their approach*. These are vehicles targeted to a very large market, and one of the things that happens with very large markets are huge numbers of buyers that are _ONLY_ looking at price, and do not care about luxury items. They need a vehicle, they want a CUV because it's the shape they want, and they don't want to pay more for stuff they don't need, like fancy headlight or fancy seats. They want cheap.

VW brought both of these vehicles to market TO TEST THE MARKET. You don't jump headfirst into an already well-established market with a vehicle that offers more for more money when the whole purpose is to sell them in volume for the same or less than the competition.

To be clear here, you're complaining that the BASE TRIM doesn't contain the same equipment that the TOP TRIM does. If you want power seats, LED headlights, and all the other luxury items, then you should be looking at a SEL/SEL-P, or an Audi. If you want all that stuff for the price of a base trim, you should be looking at used cars. If you're still unsatisfied, then I think you're being unreasonable about your expectations for a base trim vehicle.

VW is not Audi. The whole point is that it's cheaper than an Audi.


----------



## SCIROCCO_MAN (Jul 29, 2012)

socialD said:


> I just prefer Star Trek's Scotty way of life. Underpromise and overdeliver. In car terms, a sleeper.
> 
> There's a reason that the top 10 lists of cars owned by the wealthy are the likes of the F-150, Prius, Jetta, Civic, Camry, etc. Don't want to draw attention to themselves and don't tie up money in something that depreciates so quickly.


That’s that Secret millionaire next-door stuff, honestly one of the dumbest things. Listen I’m all for saving money. But if you’re not gonna live and have fun with your money what’s the point? I agree it’s great to save, I’m not saying don’t save. But you have to spend some also. Buy the things that make you happy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

SCIROCCO_MAN said:


> Audi’s Ultra Quattro is a pathetic excuse for Quattro. I would never buy an Audi with the Ultra system.
> The problem with trying to get the rear to kick out with the AWD system is that you can see that the traction control is kicking in. It’s not allowing it to keep going. Can you get a short slide? Yes. Can you hold that slide? No.


Well, Audi is going that direction so if you're planning to buy audis in the future you probably will. 

You cant even get the torsen Quattro system to kick out because it's 50/50. I was never able to do parking lot donuts in my Q7. With the tiguan I actually can and have done so. In ESC Sport on the tiguan it sends more power to the rear wheels.

The tiguan even has drive modes, snow, on road, and off road. Hill decent control also. And it all works perfectly. Gen 5 4Motion and Quattro ultra are the future, and IMHO surpass traditional Quattro - especially when paired to proper winter tires. 




SCIROCCO_MAN said:


> The Atlas is pathetic compared to the Touareg. I know that the Atlas starts at a cheaper price but it drives awful. Body roll like an F-150. And sluggish even with the V6. I know it was to jump sales but they need to bring the real VW truck back.


The touareg was an amazing vehicle but not a big seller. People didn't want to spend $70k+ on a VW SUV. The Atlas fixed this. I had the chance to drive an SE w/tech R-Line atlas with the VR6... MSRP was around $42k IIRC. It did not have body roll like an F-150. It handled just fine. Especially with the 20" wheels. Actually felt better driving and just as premium as my Q7. And at the price you can't beat it for what you get compared to the competition. And especially compared to the Q7 even though that's a different target group of buyers. 

The atlas is built on the MQB platform and new Q7 is built on the MLB platform. Very similarly engineered platforms aside from the possible engine configurations. 



SCIROCCO_MAN said:


> I’d advise you go test drive an Audi and see what the hype is about. It’s definitely something that’ll change your perspective.


Fully optioned audis are great! They come with a hefty price tag but the tech can be worth it. A base model audi is not. All you are paying for is the badge. That's it. The Tiguan SEL-Premium R-Line makes so much more sense compared to a base model Q5. I honestly laugh whenever I see base model audis. The people who buy those cars are people who feel the need to prove something but can't quite afford one so they get the cheapest audi with no options. Very vain. This has been going on for years and will continue for many years to come. What matters MOST is if the owner is happy with their purchase. 

But you can't deny the fact that choosing a fully optioned VW suv is smarter (financially, bang for your buck, etc) than buying a base model version of an audi SUV. 

You can get an SEL-Premium Atlas for the same price as a base model Q7. Fit and finish will be the exact same, and they'll drive the same since they're both VAG. But the Atlas will actually have more space inside AND have all the bells and whistles. Same with the Tiguan SEL-Premium. 

And VW knows this - This is why you can't get 4Motion in the Jetta and Passat. Although North American VW sedans aren't the best - they're still very nice vehicles. VW doesn't want to take away potential audi a3 and a4 Quattro buyers


----------



## SCIROCCO_MAN (Jul 29, 2012)

GavinD said:


> I'm not wrong, you just disagree.
> 
> Power seats are absolutely a luxury. LEDs that are no better than halogens are a luxury. *The fact that the best selling and second-best selling CUVs don't offer these items on their base trims tells me that whatever they're doing is right, and VW is justified in copying their approach*. These are vehicles targeted to a very large market, and one of the things that happens with very large markets are huge numbers of buyers that are _ONLY_ looking at price, and do not care about luxury items. They need a vehicle, they want a CUV because it's the shape they want, and they don't want to pay more for stuff they don't need, like fancy headlight or fancy seats. They want cheap.
> 
> ...


Did you not read my analogy? Saying power seats is a luxury is like saying airbags are a luxury. How embarrassing is it to move your seat manually? This isn’t the 80s. This isn’t something that would cost all that much. 
I don’t care about the LED headlights but they should offer Xenons. 

I’m sorry that people’s standards are so low that they will accept it as a “luxury”. I don’t see them as such. As every car, I’ve ever had has had them. Even the ones I grew up with. ( besides Xenons) 

When most people look at a new car, they’re looking at price and only price. We want the most for the cheapest. (Especially in this segment) but what people don’t realize is the fact that they’re going to be in this car a lot. Why not ball out if you can. Personally I don’t drive much at all, but for the little time that I am in my cars I want to be overly comfortable, and enjoy the time. For me it’s not just a point A to point B. 

Cars are an extension of your personality, some people want a boring base car like an Accord. That person doesn’t want to be seen, or heard. Others do, it’s all about you at the end of the day. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SCIROCCO_MAN (Jul 29, 2012)

D3Audi said:


> Well, Audi is going that direction so if you're planning to buy audis in the future you probably will.
> 
> You cant even get the torsen Quattro system to kick out because it's 50/50. I was never able to do parking lot donuts in my Q7. With the tiguan I actually can and have done so. In ESC Sport on the tiguan it sends more power to the rear wheels.
> 
> ...


I think your Q7 may have been broken lol. I’ve had absolutely no problem doing parking lot donuts in any of my Audi’s. Even my Touareg and Cayenne did them perfectly. Since the Touareg and Cayenne And Q7 are all built on the same platform I find it hard to believe that you couldn’t get it to kick out. 
Ultra Quattro is the future on the “cheaper” models, the more expensive ones will remain true to the current Quattro. But I can tell you I’ll leave before I ever buy an Ultra Quattro. 

I also test drove a Atlas V6 SEL. I’m not sure how much of a difference the R line makes besides cosmetic but I can tell you I was for sure rolling around in the non R line. The V6 was sluggish and felt awful. See yeah you can get the Base Q7 for the price of a fully loaded Atlas but you can’t really compare them due to the Q7 having the 2.0T at that price. The 2.0T is way to slow of an engine to move a truck that size. 

But I don’t agree, with the Tiguan SEL, I don’t think it’s a good buy. I still rather an Audi. Now I know you’re probably saying I’m a fan boy. I’m most definitely not but it’s the closest thing to compare. 

I had a 13 Jetta SE with sunroof and convenience, and some radio upgrade. I used it for work. It was nice, unreliable but nice. But even with 4 motion it would never compare to my A4 or any A4. Maybe an A3? I’m not really to sure. But the difference is night and day. I can tell you right know if they offered the Jetta and Passat in 4 motion it would do nothing to the sales of Audi. It’s a different target market and a different tier of buyers. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## i_am_sam_i_am (Nov 2, 2017)

SCIROCCO_MAN said:


> Saying power seats is a luxury is like saying airbags are a luxury.


No. No it's not. 
The US government mandated driver and passenger airbags on all vehicles manufactured after 1998, because they agreed that basic safety was not a luxury.

Turns out the embarrassment you feel when you have to adjust a car seat by hand isn't enough to warrant a mandate, and allows the vehicle manufactures to ignore your sensibilities and charge more for such a feature.


----------



## SCIROCCO_MAN (Jul 29, 2012)

i_am_sam_i_am said:


> No. No it's not.
> The US government mandated driver and passenger airbags on all vehicles manufactured after 1998, because they agreed that basic safety was not a luxury.
> 
> Turns out the embarrassment you feel when you have to adjust a car seat by hand isn't enough to warrant a mandate, and allows the vehicle manufactures to ignore your sensibilities and charge more for such a feature.


I thought people would read between the lines I guess not.. 
I was saying it wasn’t long ago that Airbags where considered a luxury, you know something so basic but people wouldn’t buy without. Same goes for a power seat, it’s super basic. I was in shock after finding out that cars don’t come with power seats. 
I knew about the passenger side as my Jetta has manual on that side but my seat was power. I thought that’s how all where


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## socialD (Sep 19, 2011)

SCIROCCO_MAN said:


> I thought people would read between the lines I guess not..
> I was saying it wasn’t long ago that Airbags where considered a luxury, you know something so basic but people wouldn’t buy without. Same goes for a power seat, it’s super basic. I was in shock after finding out that cars don’t come with power seats.
> I knew about the passenger side as my Jetta has manual on that side but my seat was power. I thought that’s how all where
> 
> ...


What you would view as luxury others more performance oriented would view as just more weight and one more thing to go wrong.

Really though any brand new car is a luxury many cannot afford.


----------



## SCIROCCO_MAN (Jul 29, 2012)

socialD said:


> What you would view as luxury others more performance oriented would view as just more weight and one more thing to go wrong.
> 
> Really though any brand new car is a luxury many cannot afford.


I agree with this, we are all truly blessed to have new cars and be able to afford them. A blessing which many don’t have. 

But I don’t think anyone is thinking about saving weight when buying a Tiguan. This is certainly not a track car 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## socialD (Sep 19, 2011)

SCIROCCO_MAN said:


> I agree with this, we are all truly blessed to have new cars and be able to afford them. A blessing which many don’t have.
> 
> But I don’t think anyone is thinking about saving weight when buying a Tiguan. This is certainly not a track car
> 
> ...


Oh I guarantee there's at least one out there somewhere. :laugh:


----------



## SCIROCCO_MAN (Jul 29, 2012)

socialD said:


> Oh I guarantee there's at least one out there somewhere. :laugh:


I wouldn’t doubt it. Probably the only person in the world happy with what it came with lmao


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SCIROCCO_MAN (Jul 29, 2012)

D3Audi said:


> It's called "getting the best bang for your buck"
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=RV5bqtewqjU

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=XzF4erBiLjs

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=OWN07QP6ItY

I’m not sure what was wrong with your Q7 as all these can drift 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## socialD (Sep 19, 2011)

I have also said that at the SEL Premium/R-Line price point I'd likely be in a base Q5 as well. Especially after they did a price drop on all other trims. The Tig is at its base a $25k vehicle and it does very well in that segment. Options/trims are what depreciate the fastest and often you are better off stepping up a class rather than getting all the bells and whistles.


----------



## SCIROCCO_MAN (Jul 29, 2012)

socialD said:


> I have also said that at the SEL Premium/R-Line price point I'd likely be in a base Q5 as well. Especially after they did a price drop on all other trims. The Tig is at its base a $25k vehicle and it does very well in that segment. Options/trims are what depreciate the fastest and often you are better off stepping up a class rather than getting all the bells and whistles.


Exactly can’t stress this enough. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## inv4zn (Jan 10, 2018)

For anyone else coming here after the thread was jacked, the tl;dr of the last 3 pages is that for some, the pet peeve of the Tiguan is that it isn't an Audi.

Back to the thread!

I hate how the bumper-lip becomes incredibly dirty even after the smallest rainfall. I know it's not specific to the Tig, and that it isn't a flaw per-se, but it bothers me immensely.


----------



## SCIROCCO_MAN (Jul 29, 2012)

inv4zn said:


> For anyone else coming here after the thread was jacked, the tl;dr of the last 3 pages is that for some, the pet peeve of the Tiguan is that it isn't an Audi.
> 
> Back to the thread!
> 
> I hate how the bumper-lip becomes incredibly dirty even after the smallest rainfall. I know it's not specific to the Tig, and that it isn't a flaw per-se, but it bothers me immensely.


Duh this wouldn’t happen on an Audi. 


Jk


You obviously didn’t read the last 3 pages... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SCIROCCO_MAN (Jul 29, 2012)

Once again, I just want to state I really love the Tiguan S and SE. I have nothing against them. I personally feel they’re a extremely good looking truck. According to some they perform well in the snow to. And all around great vehicle. The only problem I have with them is I wish they came with more features stock. I don’t care about the SEL fan boys that are going to jump down my neck. The non power seats are awful. Headlights can be upgraded so I can’t really debate that. 

Now SEL trim, is a bit expensive for my personal taste. I can’t see spending the money on one, when you can go a step up into something a bit more refined. Now that being said I know that the price difference could be significant to most 3-4K is a lot of money. But the way I look at it, you’re not laying it out of pocket so at the end of the day it’ll cost you a little more per month. I feel as most people do, keeping a car for 3-4 years is a long time everyone drives differently, but we all spend a lot of time in our cars. I personally wouldn’t want to get in and regret not getting a certain feature. I don’t want to be adjusting my seat every day for 4 years haha. 

But at the end of the day the Tiguan is a really great car, and I don’t want people getting the wrong message about how I feel towards it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## socialD (Sep 19, 2011)

SCIROCCO_MAN said:


> Once again, I just want to state I really love the Tiguan S and SE. I have nothing against them. I personally feel they’re a extremely good looking truck. According to some they perform well in the snow to. And all around great vehicle. The only problem I have with them is I wish they came with more features stock. I don’t care about the SEL fan boys that are going to jump down my neck. The non power seats are awful. Headlights can be upgraded so I can’t really debate that.
> 
> Now SEL trim, is a bit expensive for my personal taste. I can’t see spending the money on one, when you can go a step up into something a bit more refined. Now that being said I know that the price difference could be significant to most 3-4K is a lot of money. But the way I look at it, you’re not laying it out of pocket so at the end of the day it’ll cost you a little more per month. I feel as most people do, keeping a car for 3-4 years is a long time everyone drives differently, but we all spend a lot of time in our cars. I personally wouldn’t want to get in and regret not getting a certain feature. I don’t want to be adjusting my seat every day for 4 years haha.
> 
> ...


SEL I still think is a good package(obviously as we bought one), it's just the Premium/R-Line that would have me over considering the Audi. SEL is $30k now on the market. That's a $10k difference vs the Q5, not 3-4.


----------



## SCIROCCO_MAN (Jul 29, 2012)

socialD said:


> SEL I still think is a good package(obviously as we bought one), it's just the Premium/R-Line that would have me over considering the Audi. SEL is $30k now on the market. That's a $10k difference vs the Q5, not 3-4.


The SEL starts at 37k. 










With R line fully loaded it came to 43k 










Base Q5 starts at 41K 










With “options” to match the R line Tiguan it came out to 45k. So really a 2k price difference. 













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

SCIROCCO_MAN said:


> The SEL starts at 37k.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What are you talking about 2K difference only? Just to get the Nav and Digital cockpit(Virtual Cockpit for Audi) in the Q5 premium is already a $3k option. These Options I put in the Q5 premium are already standard features and are included in the SEL-Premium price of *ONLY* $37K. The R line is a $1500 option. Whatever you added on your build are most likely accessories to get it up to $43K. Just put it to rest already. Yeah yeah yeah Audi, more sophisticated, showy, flashy because of the badge. We got it... But your argument is flawed when it comes to the price aspect of it feature to feature between the Tiguan and Q5
As a side note, You are showing the SELP-Premium Tiguan in your build not SEL.


----------



## SCIROCCO_MAN (Jul 29, 2012)

TablaRasa said:


> What are you talking about 2K difference only? Just to get the Nav and Digital cockpit(Virtual Cockpit for Audi) in the Q5 premium is already a $3k option. These Options I put in the Q5 premium are already standard features and are included in the SEL-Premium price of already $37K. The R line is a $1500 option. Whatever you added on your build are most likely accessories to get it up to $43K. Just put it to rest already. Yeah yeah yeah Audi, more sophisticated, showy, flashy because of the badge. We got it... But your argument is flawed when it comes to the price aspect of it feature to feature between the Tiguan and Q5
> As a side note, You are showing the SELP-Premium Tiguan in your build not SEL.


My my argument isn’t flawed, I added the normal stuff to the Tiguan that would make it “fully loaded” 

What’s the difference between the SEL and SEL premium. Shouldn’t The SEL be the top of the line? I don’t really care, I see a 43k price tag on a VW Tiguan. That’s insane. That’s not “the people’s car” that’s upper middle class. I showed what my Q5 came out to be. End of the day you can literally get a Q5 for 2k more then a fully loaded Tiguan. 


Also side note another thing that bothers me is the non 4 motion option. Who the heck is buying a fwd suv? That’s absurd. I don’t care what the competition is offering an suv should never be fwd 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

Here is the build for the SEL Premium Tiguan with the R-line. I even added the 3rd row seating which is not an option for the Q5. Also, The SEL-P Tiguan has full LED lighting. TO get the LED light in the Q5, you need to go in Premium Plus trim. * It is exactly a difference of $7610 between the SEL Premium R-Line w/ 3rd row seating compared to the Q5 Premium with the features to match. * *If $7610 is not a big difference to you, then you must belong to the 1% of this country's population. *


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

SCIROCCO_MAN said:


> My my argument isn’t flawed, I added the normal stuff to the Tiguan that would make it “fully loaded”
> 
> What’s the difference between the SEL and SEL premium. Shouldn’t The SEL be the top of the line? I don’t really care, I see a 43k price tag on a VW Tiguan. That’s insane. That’s not “the people’s car” that’s upper middle class. I showed what my Q5 came out to be. End of the day you can literally get a Q5 for 2k more then a fully loaded Tiguan.
> 
> ...


Man, do your own research between SEL and SEL Premium before you start bashing the car hahaha. This guy...Your argument is flawed! ...And like I said, you probably added what, mats, wind deflector, custom sun visor, etc. haha...Those can be had outside of the purchase of the car at even a cheaper price than what is advertised. 

As for the 4 motion, ok semi-agree that an SUV should have one. But then again, consider folks that live in LA for example. But at least it is an option for people. It is actually cheaper if you get the SEL-P non 4 motion. another $1000 cheaper. Now that even widens the gap between the price difference between the Q5 premium.


----------



## SCIROCCO_MAN (Jul 29, 2012)

TablaRasa said:


> Here is the build for the SEL Premium Tiguan with the R-line. I even added the 3rd row seating which is not an option for the Q5. Also, The SEL-P Tiguan has full LED lighting. TO get the LED light in the Q5, you need to go in Premium Plus trim. * It is exactly a difference of $7610 between the SEL Premium R-Line w/ 3rd row seating compared to the Q5 Premium with the features to match. * *If $7610 is not a big difference to you, then you must belong to the 1% of this country's population. *


3rd row for who? The dogs? There is absolutely no room for 3 rows. How do you pick your least favorite kid and be like oh today you get to ride in the trunk. It’s unsafe for the kids. Honestly I probably wouldn’t buy a Vw if I had kids.... Personally I wouldn’t buy a base Q5, or a Tiguan SEL. Would I buy the premium plus of course. I personally feel for the Q5 that’s the best option. Is 7,600 a big difference yes of course. But the person who is shopping for a Q5 is shopping in the range of 44k-55k. The person who is shopping for a Tiguan is in the price range of 20-35k. It’s a different buyer tier so you can’t really compare the 7k price difference is for the 1%


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SCIROCCO_MAN (Jul 29, 2012)

TablaRasa said:


> Man, do your own research between SEL and SEL Premium before you start bashing the car hahaha. This guy...Your argument is flawed! ...And like I said, you probably added what, mats, wind deflector, custom sun visor, etc. haha...Those can be had outside of the purchase of the car at even a cheaper price than what is advertised.
> 
> As for the 4 motion, ok semi-agree that an SUV should have one. But then again, consider folks that live in LA for example. But at least it is an option for people. It is actually cheaper if you get the SEL-P non 4 motion. another $1000 cheaper. Now that even widens the gap between the price difference between the Q5 premium.


I don’t need to do the research if I’m seeing about and above 35k for a Tiguan haha. Trust me I didn’t add the stupid options. I did add the 20inch wheels that someone had mentioned before hand. 

As for the Cali argument, people in Cali still have rain, and snow in the mountains. Maybe they want to travel out of state for a vacation and it’s bad weather. If someone is going to try an save a 1k over all wheel drive, they definitely shouldn’t be driving. Don’t cheap out on safety. 
And all the Q5’s come with Quattro. So yeah it does widen the gap but at least one has all wheel drive 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

SCIROCCO_MAN said:


> 3rd row for who? The dogs? There is absolutely no room for 3 rows. How do you pick your least favorite kid and be like oh today you get to ride in the trunk. Personally I wouldn’t buy a base Q5, or a Tiguan SEL. Would I buy the premium plus of course. I personally feel for the Q5 that’s the best option. Is 7,600 a big difference yes of course. But the person who is shopping for a Q5 is shopping in the range of 44k-55k. The person who is shopping for a Tiguan is in the price range of 20-35k. It’s a different buyer tier so you can’t really compare the 7k price difference is for the 1%
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You don't have to get a 3rd row. But again, it is an option if your need is that. I am pointing out the fact it is not an option you can have in the Q5. OK, this has been my point from the very beginning that there is different Target market audience between VW and Audi. BUt you continue to bash and insult the people's choice or reasoning as to why we would choose to go with a VW SEL PREMIUM with or w/o 3rd row, 4 motion, or Rline Package as oppose to getting into a Base Audi Q5 premium. And, as I exactly pointed out here and so as everybody else, one of the biggest reason is *the huge price difference as you can see in the different builds. D* Dollar for Dollar, the VW comes out cheaper with the matching features. And rightfully so, it should. Again, as stated and showed numerous time in these posts, *it is a different Target market audience between the 2 brands.* So just respect the people's choice and reasoning for choosing VW over Audi. Don't belittle them in their choice and posting false arguments that the price difference is minuscule. And proof is, it is not. So i think you should apologize


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

SCIROCCO_MAN said:


> I don’t need to do the research if I’m seeing about and above 35k for a Tiguan haha. Trust me I didn’t add the stupid options. I did add the 20inch wheels that someone had mentioned before hand.
> 
> As for the Cali argument, people in Cali still have rain, and snow in the mountains. Maybe they want to travel out of state for a vacation and it’s bad weather. If someone is going to try an save a 1k over all wheel drive, they definitely shouldn’t be driving. Don’t cheap out on safety.
> And all the Q5’s come with Quattro. So yeah it does widen the gap but at least one has all wheel drive
> ...


Show your build then with all the options showing for the Tiguan, The Tiguan SEL Premuim comes with 19" already stock. No Need to add the 20s because for the Q5 to match the Tiguan size rims, it is an additional $800 option.

I didnt' say Cali, I said LA. So you are saying all the people who has FWD cannot drive in the bad weather or travel out of state? Come on man. Just stop with these nonsensical points!


----------



## SCIROCCO_MAN (Jul 29, 2012)

TablaRasa said:


> You don't have to get a 3rd row. But again, it is an option if your need is that. I am pointing out the fact it is not an option you can have in the Q5. OK, this has been my point from the very beginning that there is different Target market audience between VW and Audi. BUt you continue to bash and insult the people's choice or reasoning as to why we would choose to go with a VW SEL PREMIUM with or w/o 3rd row, 4 motion, or Rline Package as oppose to getting into a Base Audi Q5 premium. And, as I exactly pointed out here and so as everybody else, one of the biggest reason is *the huge price difference as you can see in the different builds. D* Dollar for Dollar, the VW comes out cheaper with the matching features. And rightfully so, it should. Again, as stated and showed numerous time in these posts, *it is a different Target market audience between the 2 brands.* So just respect the people's choice and reasoning for choosing VW over Audi. Don't belittle them in their choice and posting false arguments that the price difference is minuscule. And proof is, it is not. So i think you should apologize


They didn’t “choose” VW over Audi if Audi was never in their price point to begin with. VW may come out cheaper by a small few thousand but at the end of the day you dropped way to much on a Tiguan if you have an SEL or SEL p or SEL Rline. It’s not a Touareg, or Arteon. You could have gotten an Audi. Listen if the Audi has less features then work a little harder and save up. It’s not a false argument. At the end of the day you can get a base Q5 for the price of a fully loaded Tiguan. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

SCIROCCO_MAN said:


> They didn’t “choose” VW over Audi if Audi was never in their price point to begin with. VW may come out cheaper by a small few thousand but at the end of the day you dropped way to much on a Tiguan if you have an SEL or SEL p or SEL Rline. It’s not a Touareg, or Arteon. You could have gotten an Audi. Listen if the Audi has less features then work a little harder and save up. It’s not a false argument. At the end of the day you can get a base Q5 for the price of a fully loaded Tiguan.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nope, facts shows otherwise! Thank you have a nice day


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

*Hey guys*

There is another thread specifically about comparing the Tiguan to the Audi Q5 here: https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?9246225-2018-2019-Tiguan-OR-New-Audi-Q5

This thread is supposed to be about what bothers you about a your Tiguan.
Would is be possible for you guys to move this Audi vs. VW debate to the proper thread?
I'm getting tired of finding nothing about the thread topic in this thread.
Thanks

Have Fun!

Don


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

JSWTDI09 said:


> There is another thread specifically about comparing the Tiguan to the Audi Q5 here: https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?9246225-2018-2019-Tiguan-OR-New-Audi-Q5
> 
> This thread is supposed to be about what bothers you about a your Tiguan.
> Would is be possible for you guys to move this Audi vs. VW debate to the proper thread.
> ...


 Yes you are right. Apologies Don as I i got caught up with it.


----------



## SCIROCCO_MAN (Jul 29, 2012)

TablaRasa said:


> Show your build then with all the options showing for the Tiguan, The Tiguan SEL Premuim comes with 19" already stock. No Need to add the 20s because for the Q5 to match the Tiguan size rims, it is an additional $800 option.
> 
> I didnt' say Cali, I said LA. So you are saying all the people who has FWD cannot drive in the bad weather or travel out of state? Come on man. Just stop with these nonsensical points!


LA is in California. Can the people in LA not travel throughout the state? What if they wanted to go skiing up in the mountains? Have fun with your FWD Tiguan trying to go up though the snowy mountains. 

A fully loaded Tiguan would include the 20inch rims. So that’s why I added them. Maybe you don’t feel the need for them but some do. 










If you’re paying $718 a month for a Tiguan well god bless you. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SCIROCCO_MAN (Jul 29, 2012)

JSWTDI09 said:


> There is another thread specifically about comparing the Tiguan to the Audi Q5 here: https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?9246225-2018-2019-Tiguan-OR-New-Audi-Q5
> 
> This thread is supposed to be about what bothers you about a your Tiguan.
> Would is be possible for you guys to move this Audi vs. VW debate to the proper thread?
> ...


This is the proper thread for it. I’ve stated multiple times what bothers me about the Tiguan. If you had actually read thread you would see the following 

Price of the SEL 
No power seats 
Horrible headlights 
Base with no. All wheel drive 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SCIROCCO_MAN (Jul 29, 2012)

What truck doesn’t come with a cargo cover? Like how cheap can they be


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Dubbernaut (Feb 1, 2010)

I still havent sold it. Thats what bothers me :laugh:


----------



## telpwnen (Apr 11, 2017)

SCIROCCO_MAN said:


> I don’t need to do the research if I’m seeing about and above 35k for a Tiguan haha. *Trust me I didn’t add the stupid options. I did add the 20inch wheels* that someone had mentioned before hand.





SCIROCCO_MAN said:


> Listen if the Audi has less features then work a little harder and save up. It’s not a false argument. At the end of the day you can get a base Q5 for the price of a fully loaded Tiguan.


If you compare apples to apples you have to do research. A $35k tiguan has the same equipment level as a $46k Q5 (avg OTD prices for SEL-P 4mo and a comparatively equipped Q5 Premium plus), then that's the comparison to make even if it was possible to get a base Q5 OTD before TTL for under 40k. If I wanted the equipment that goes along with base trim levels, I could get a Tiguan for $25k...

I hate when people say "a fully loaded X costs $, which is stupid since you can get a base Y for the same price, when Y is a (class above/luxury version of same car)!". Yes, but maybe, just maybe, people want features in their cars, and you have to pay more for those. In this case $11k more. And yes, the Q5 is a much nicer car, but that's why it costs over ten thousand dollars more... This usually holds for every car - a loaded golf costs as much as a base A3, a loaded Corolla costs as much as a base Camry, a loaded Camry costs as much as a base Avalon, a loaded Avalon costs as much as a base Lexus ES.

Also regarding 20 inch wheels, have fun paying more to have more unsprung mass,less sidewall, and more expensive tires that can blow out more easily. "But handling!" - yes, I'm sure that'll work well in an almost 4000lb compact SUV.


----------



## socialD (Sep 19, 2011)

SCIROCCO_MAN said:


> The SEL starts at 37k.
> 
> https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20180914/11251d93c7c3f0838319e078c3cf4de7.png


On what part of the planet? Here in the states MSRP is $31k. Simple TrueCar price is right at $30k.
http://www.vw.com/builder/tab/trim/model/tiguan/year/2018/

That certainly explains your perspective.

Edit: You are referring to the SEL Premium, not the SEL.


----------



## Liza5783 (Nov 2, 2017)

SCIROCCO_MAN said:


> What truck doesn’t come with a cargo cover? Like how cheap can they be
> 
> 
> 
> FYI the q5 also doesn't come with the cargo cover


----------



## Liza5783 (Nov 2, 2017)

SCIROCCO_MAN said:


> 3rd row for who? The dogs? There is absolutely no room for 3 rows. How do you pick your least favorite kid and be like oh today you get to ride in the trunk. It’s unsafe for the kids. Honestly I probably wouldn’t buy a Vw if I had kids.... Personally I wouldn’t buy a base Q5, or a Tiguan SEL. Would I buy the premium plus of course. I personally feel for the Q5 that’s the best option. Is 7,600 a big difference yes of course. But the person who is shopping for a Q5 is shopping in the range of 44k-55k. The person who is shopping for a Tiguan is in the price range of 20-35k. It’s a different buyer tier so you can’t really compare the 7k price difference is for the 1%
> 
> 
> If I am reading the thread right you are the one who is deciding between the q5 and Tiguan. First keep in mind the R-line package includes 20in wheels for the Tiguan, so with the options you added you just adding another set of 20in wheels for no reason. second the Tiguan has longer warranty 6 year 72k bumper to bumper. Compared to 4 years and 50k miles. Plus the Tiguan takes regular fuel while the Q5 takes premium. The Tiguan is bigger and has more room compared to the Q5. So with just these things in mind. With the way prices are you can probably find an SEL P Tiguan for around 36-37k. While a Q5 it would be around 47-48k for the same options. Don't forget service is obviously more expensive on the Q5 because it is an Audi. With all these things in mind in the short and long run you are paying less for the Tiguan than the Q5 and get more space. With the Q5 all you paying for is the engine and the brand.


----------



## SCIROCCO_MAN (Jul 29, 2012)

telpwnen said:


> If you compare apples to apples you have to do research. A $35k tiguan has the same equipment level as a $46k Q5 (avg OTD prices for SEL-P 4mo and a comparatively equipped Q5 Premium plus), then that's the comparison to make even if it was possible to get a base Q5 OTD before TTL for under 40k. If I wanted the equipment that goes along with base trim levels, I could get a Tiguan for $25k...
> 
> I hate when people say "a fully loaded X costs $, which is stupid since you can get a base Y for the same price, when Y is a (class above/luxury version of same car)!". Yes, but maybe, just maybe, people want features in their cars, and you have to pay more for those. In this case $11k more. And yes, the Q5 is a much nicer car, but that's why it costs over ten thousand dollars more... This usually holds for every car - a loaded golf costs as much as a base A3, a loaded Corolla costs as much as a base Camry, a loaded Camry costs as much as a base Avalon, a loaded Avalon costs as much as a base Lexus ES.
> 
> Also regarding 20 inch wheels, have fun paying more to have more unsprung mass,less sidewall, and more expensive tires that can blow out more easily. "But handling!" - yes, I'm sure that'll work well in an almost 4000lb compact SUV.


Low pro tires are better for driving. They pop more but it just comes with the Territory. 
Most of the features of the Tiguan SEL come in the base Q5 I realize not all. But most. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SCIROCCO_MAN (Jul 29, 2012)

socialD said:


> On what part of the planet? Here in the states MSRP is $31k. Simple TrueCar price is right at $30k.
> http://www.vw.com/builder/tab/trim/model/tiguan/year/2018/
> 
> That certainly explains your perspective.
> ...


I unfortunately didn’t realize there was a difference on the SEL and SEL premium. But that being said, you can definitely see where I am coming from. 43 is a joke. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ekstase91k (Oct 19, 2010)

*Lmaoooo, wut?*

I'm curious as to why a lot of cars in Europe are compact and have front wheel drive yet they get a lot of snow and have a lot of mountains? The American market is filled with a lot of people that don't really know a lot about driving. The reason I say this is because everywhere that gets snow, for instance - Canada, I live about 3 hours away from Vancouver BC, they require dedicated snow tires during the winter months. If you *NEED* all wheel drive chances are, you probably suck at driving and need an excuse for everything in life. If you get a good set of dedicated winter tires you'll be fine. Trust me, I drive an S4 that has Continental DWS-06 that does ok in the snow but as soon as I put on my winter set of tires, Nokian Hakkapeliita R2's its like driving a tank, way more control in snow and ice. My dad is from Colorado and he drives a 2015 Passat with tires that came from the factory and he made it up a snowy hill just fine, put some of the SUV's and Trucks to shame on the road. How and why? Driver confidence and skill, something that most people with 4wd and AWD lack, in fact its more or less cockiness. I can't tell you how many YouTube videos of trucks, SUV's think their invisible in the winter. It's like all the Subaru owners in our state. I "lol" every time I see one driving by because they think they *"NEED"* all wheel drive.

Here's an article to help educate the masses. Consumer Reports : Do You Really Need AWD in the Snow?

Also, southern states or states that are relatively flat don't necessarily need all wheel drive. Why spend a few thousand more in maintenance and relatively poor fuel economy when you don't necessarily need it? Now we got a Tiguan 4motion because we see 1/300 Tiguan's with fwd in our state.




SCIROCCO_MAN said:


> LA is in California. Can the people in LA not travel throughout the state? What if they wanted to go skiing up in the mountains? Have fun with your FWD Tiguan trying to go up though the snowy mountains.
> 
> A fully loaded Tiguan would include the 20inch rims. So that’s why I added them. Maybe you don’t feel the need for them but some do.
> 
> ...


----------



## SCIROCCO_MAN (Jul 29, 2012)

Liza5783 said:


> SCIROCCO_MAN said:
> 
> 
> > What truck doesn’t come with a cargo cover? Like how cheap can they be
> ...


----------



## SCIROCCO_MAN (Jul 29, 2012)

Liza5783 said:


> SCIROCCO_MAN said:
> 
> 
> > 3rd row for who? The dogs? There is absolutely no room for 3 rows. How do you pick your least favorite kid and be like oh today you get to ride in the trunk. It’s unsafe for the kids. Honestly I probably wouldn’t buy a Vw if I had kids.... Personally I wouldn’t buy a base Q5, or a Tiguan SEL. Would I buy the premium plus of course. I personally feel for the Q5 that’s the best option. Is 7,600 a big difference yes of course. But the person who is shopping for a Q5 is shopping in the range of 44k-55k. The person who is shopping for a Tiguan is in the price range of 20-35k. It’s a different buyer tier so you can’t really compare the 7k price difference is for the 1%
> ...


----------



## SCIROCCO_MAN (Jul 29, 2012)

ekstase91k said:


> I'm curious as to why a lot of cars in Europe are compact and have front wheel drive yet they get a lot of snow and have a lot of mountains? The American market is filled with a lot of people that don't really know a lot about driving. The reason I say this is because everywhere that gets snow, for instance - Canada, I live about 3 hours away from Vancouver BC, they require dedicated snow tires during the winter months. If you *NEED* all wheel drive chances are, you probably suck at driving and need an excuse for everything in life. If you get a good set of dedicated winter tires you'll be fine. Trust me, I drive an S4 that has Continental DWS-06 that does ok in the snow but as soon as I put on my winter set of tires, Nokian Hakkapeliita R2's its like driving a tank, way more control in snow and ice. My dad is from Colorado and he drives a 2015 Passat with tires that came from the factory and he made it up a snowy hill just fine, put some of the SUV's and Trucks to shame on the road. How and why? Driver confidence and skill, something that most people with 4wd and AWD lack, in fact its more or less cockiness. I can't tell you how many YouTube videos of trucks, SUV's think their invisible in the winter. It's like all the Subaru owners in our state. I "lol" every time I see one driving by because they think they *"NEED"* all wheel drive.
> 
> Here's an article to help educate the masses. Consumer Reports : Do You Really Need AWD in the Snow?
> 
> Also, southern states or states that are relatively flat don't necessarily need all wheel drive. Why spend a few thousand more in maintenance and relatively poor fuel economy when you don't necessarily need it? Now we got a Tiguan 4motion because we see 1/300 Tiguan's with fwd in our state.


Do you “need” it no. Is it safer yes. Do you personally like the way FWD feels? I don’t. 

Do you really think Cali people are experienced drivers in bad weather? They call it the sunshine state for a reason lol. 

But I do feel you need it, what if you wanted to do certain activities? What if you wanted to take your car on the beach? What if you needed to tow something? Life throws things at you don’t be cheap. 

And who wants to keep switching their tires? Get some all seasons and have a good 4 wheel drive system and you’ll be good. (Nock wood) 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## finz72 (Sep 3, 2018)

SCIROCCO_MAN said:


> Liza5783 said:
> 
> 
> > You’re sorta reading it right, I’m not deciding on either one. I was just saying from a buyers perspective.
> ...


----------



## socialD (Sep 19, 2011)

finz72 said:


> Being that I plan on making the Tiguan or Q5 as my last vehicle purchase, would you still choose the Q5 ? I plan on retiring in 6 years. I would like to buy one last car, pay it off and drive it in retirement. Therefore, reliability is a HUGE factor ....What is the advice ?


Toyota/Lexus...


----------



## Liza5783 (Nov 2, 2017)

SCIROCCO_MAN said:


> Liza5783 said:
> 
> 
> > You’re sorta reading it right, I’m not deciding on either one. I was just saying from a buyers perspective.
> ...


----------



## ekstase91k (Oct 19, 2010)

SCIROCCO_MAN said:


> Do you “need” it no. Is it safer yes. Do you personally like the way FWD feels? I don’t.
> 
> Do you really think Cali people are experienced drivers in bad weather? They call it the sunshine state for a reason lol.
> 
> ...


I mean, just cause its called a sunshine state doesn't mean they don't see rain...Have you been to southern California or to Arizona? They still get rain and depending where they get snow too. But let me ask you this, those few times in those southern states or warmer states that it gets snow and rain, is it worth it to shell out the difference? I don't think so, why waste your money on something you'll use once or twice a year? When people tell me they go skiing or snowboarding and need the all wheel drive even though they go 4 times a month out of the 3 months of the year, you really want to throw your money away for something that's only going to be utilized 25% of the year?

I've seen so many trucks that are rear wheel drive that tow thousands of pounds whether it be boats or travel trailers. I've got friends with pre runner Tacoma's and run around on the beach and in the mountains all the time. Your argument of being cheap is invalid. Everywhere else in the world that has harsh snowy conditions have a law that requires the M+S mountain symbol on the tires.


----------



## SCIROCCO_MAN (Jul 29, 2012)

finz72 said:


> SCIROCCO_MAN said:
> 
> 
> > Being that I plan on making the Tiguan or Q5 as my last vehicle purchase, would you still choose the Q5 ? I plan on retiring in 6 years. I would like to buy one last car, pay it off and drive it in retirement. Therefore, reliability is a HUGE factor ....What is the advice ?
> ...


----------



## SCIROCCO_MAN (Jul 29, 2012)

socialD said:


> Toyota/Lexus...


Such an old man car, I do like the Land Cruiser and Lx570 though. If you have the money that’s a safe choice 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SCIROCCO_MAN (Jul 29, 2012)

Liza5783 said:


> SCIROCCO_MAN said:
> 
> 
> > The ES350 is supposed to take premium so duh she would get a check engine light on. The Tiguan recommends regular and there is no benefit of putting premium in. And the privacy cover is not standard call any Audi dealer they will tell you it's $225 option.
> ...


----------



## SCIROCCO_MAN (Jul 29, 2012)

ekstase91k said:


> I mean, just cause its called a sunshine state doesn't mean they don't see rain...Have you been to southern California or to Arizona? They still get rain and depending where they get snow too. But let me ask you this, those few times in those southern states or warmer states that it gets snow and rain, is it worth it to shell out the difference? I don't think so, why waste your money on something you'll use once or twice a year? When people tell me they go skiing or snowboarding and need the all wheel drive even though they go 4 times a month out of the 3 months of the year, you really want to throw your money away for something that's only going to be utilized 25% of the year?
> 
> I've seen so many trucks that are rear wheel drive that tow thousands of pounds whether it be boats or travel trailers. I've got friends with pre runner Tacoma's and run around on the beach and in the mountains all the time. Your argument of being cheap is invalid. Everywhere else in the world that has harsh snowy conditions have a law that requires the M+S mountain symbol on the tires.


Oh I know they see rain but it’s very very rare. 

And I’m not talking RWD for the beach or towing I’m talking FWD. 

And yes I think it’s worth it because it feels better. I’ve never had a problem with All seasons with all wheel drive. It’s all about if you know what you’re doing. And I know it’s required in other countries... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ekstase91k (Oct 19, 2010)

finz72 said:


> SCIROCCO_MAN said:
> 
> 
> > Being that I plan on making the Tiguan or Q5 as my last vehicle purchase, would you still choose the Q5 ? I plan on retiring in 6 years. I would like to buy one last car, pay it off and drive it in retirement. Therefore, reliability is a HUGE factor ....What is the advice ?
> ...


----------



## SCIROCCO_MAN (Jul 29, 2012)

ekstase91k said:


> finz72 said:
> 
> 
> > I'd stick with the Tiguan if you want the best bang for your buck! We've had my Tiguan for 5 months and have put 8,000 miles on it. No issues, sure you'll get recalls here and there, but that's normal for all cars during the first year or two of production.
> ...


----------



## socialD (Sep 19, 2011)

ekstase91k said:


> There has been recent recalls on Toyota and Lexus, in fact risks of fire? This sounds scary to me.


The Tiguan also has a current fire hazard recall....

I love VW's in spite of their reliability, not because of it heh. My 10 GTI Autobahn was the most favorite car I've owned. But it was at the dealer often enough for coworkers to tease me about being in a loaner over and over again. All relatively minor stuff, but a dealer visit nonetheless.


----------



## SCIROCCO_MAN (Jul 29, 2012)

socialD said:


> The Tiguan also has a current fire hazard recall....
> 
> I love VW's in spite of their reliability, not because of it heh. My 10 GTI Autobahn was the most favorite car I've owned. But it was at the dealer often enough for coworkers to tease me about being in a loaner over and over again. All relatively minor stuff, but a dealer visit nonetheless.


And I’m sure the Tiguan will be in just as much


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## socialD (Sep 19, 2011)

SCIROCCO_MAN said:


> And I’m sure the Tiguan will be in just as much
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's already much better. No unscheduled trips in the first year. Had the recall handled with the annual maintenance.


----------



## SCIROCCO_MAN (Jul 29, 2012)

socialD said:


> It's already much better. No unscheduled trips in the first year. Had the recall handled with the annual maintenance.


It’s still too new, wait for let’s say above 50k and let’s see how it handles 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## socialD (Sep 19, 2011)

SCIROCCO_MAN said:


> It’s still too new, wait for let’s say above 50k and let’s see how it handles
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's a lease won't ever see that. But my GTI was having repeated problems with the power mirror control switch, intake manifold, window molding, etc at this same age.


----------



## SCIROCCO_MAN (Jul 29, 2012)

socialD said:


> It's a lease won't ever see that. But my GTI was having repeated problems with the power mirror control switch, intake manifold, window molding, etc at this same age.


Then I guess we won’t really know how it’ll hold up. I’m sure it’ll be very kinky. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SCIROCCO_MAN (Jul 29, 2012)

What’s up with this whole no fog light thing? They trying to kill us in bad weather? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sickify (Jan 12, 2018)

SCIROCCO_MAN said:


> What’s up with this whole no fog light thing? They trying to kill us in bad weather?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Do you have anything of value to add to this forum?

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## rustwood (Jul 21, 2018)

I think I've seen it mentioned somewhere on the forum, but the thing that falls under the heading of pet peeve for me is the distracting reflections that obscure the views in the side mirrors. I believe they are from the trim around the AC vents. I see it under most sun/weather conditions - almost every time I look in the mirrors:


----------



## SCIROCCO_MAN (Jul 29, 2012)

sickify said:


> Do you have anything of value to add to this forum?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


Is that your complaint against the Tiguan? Because I don’t think your post added any value 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jhonyquest97 (Aug 28, 2008)

SCIROCCO_MAN said:


> finz72 said:
> 
> 
> > 1- My honest unbiased opinion is I’m not really sure. Both the Tiguan and Q5 are new model years. The reliability of the Mexican made cars is unknown. Now that being said hopefully the for the 6 years the Tiguan can have most of its issues worked out. Same goes for the Audi. The Q5 has 4 years for you to get the kinks worked out as long as you don’t Modify it to the point where it voids the Warranty you should be good.
> ...


----------



## jhonyquest97 (Aug 28, 2008)

Holy **** i just read though a few pages of this thread... :banghead::screwy:


----------



## SCIROCCO_MAN (Jul 29, 2012)

jhonyquest97 said:


> SCIROCCO_MAN said:
> 
> 
> > 1 - Reliability of mexican cars is unknown? VW produced the golf and jetta in mexico from 1989 until 99. the jetta was made there longer (iirc) as well as the beetle (idk the years)
> ...


----------



## SCIROCCO_MAN (Jul 29, 2012)

jhonyquest97 said:


> Holy **** i just read though a few pages of this thread... :banghead::screwy:


In summary 

A Tiguan is a great first car. 

A Tiguan SEL is a great family car with some more features. 

The SEL P is a straight joke, you could have had an Audi. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zabes64 (Aug 29, 2018)

SCIROCCO_MAN said:


> In summary
> 
> A Tiguan is a great first car.
> 
> ...


For some of us that bought the SEL-P the Audi just wasn't an option due to the added cost and added cost of an extended warranty, ie for my girlfriend who will not drive it that much, but I truly needed the 6 years bumper to bumper to figure out anything that has gone wrong with the car that I would normally notice within the first 3 years with a typical warranty.

Sometimes people have reasons for it, plus we both just hate the rear hatch on the Audi Q5 that encompasses all the taillights, just looks wrong to us. Everyone has their reason for why they buy something.


----------



## SCIROCCO_MAN (Jul 29, 2012)

Zabes64 said:


> For some of us that bought the SEL-P the Audi just wasn't an option due to the added cost and added cost of an extended warranty, ie for my girlfriend who will not drive it that much, but I truly needed the 6 years bumper to bumper to figure out anything that has gone wrong with the car that I would normally notice within the first 3 years with a typical warranty.
> 
> Sometimes people have reasons for it, plus we both just hate the rear hatch on the Audi Q5 that encompasses all the taillights, just looks wrong to us. Everyone has their reason for why they buy something.


I don’t understand why’d you keep a car for 6 years. 

I just don’t understand the difference why someone would get the SEL P over the SEL. 

I guess it depends on where you live. Personally I need the Quattro to new through the NY snow. Even though it doesn’t snow a lot when it snows it snows 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

Everyone has different needs and different priorities, for example:



SCIROCCO_MAN said:


> I don’t understand why’d you keep a car for 6 years.


I don't understand why anyone would get rid of a perfectly good car in less than 6 years. My last car I owned for 9 years, the one before that I owned for 10 years. The only time I have ever gotten rid of a car in less than 6 years was when I was doing field service and putting over 50k miles per year on it. In those days I would buy a new car as soon as I hit a quarter million miles on the odometer (every 4 to 5 years).



SCIROCCO_MAN said:


> I just don’t understand the difference why someone would get the SEL P over the SEL.


...and I don't understand why someone would buy an SEL over as SE. With an SEL and higher trim level you are stuck with the problematic panoramic sunroof. I prefer to keep things as simple as possible

Assuming that everyone else thinks the same way you do is asking for debate. There is no "right way" to choose or to buy a car. Everyone has their own goals and needs. There is no reason why we should all do the same things for the same reasons. My biggest "complaint" about my Tiguan is range (I was used to a TDI). There is no way that a vehicle of this size and weight should have a gas tank the same size as a Golf. When they stretched the wheelbase, they should have also stretched the gas tank.

Have Fun!

Don


----------



## SCIROCCO_MAN (Jul 29, 2012)

JSWTDI09 said:


> Everyone has different needs and different priorities, for example:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Going on your logic if the typical person keeps there car for 6 years and the warranty goes up to 6 years why wouldn’t you get the pano roof? Who cares if it’s under warranty... 

It’s true it’s personal preference when buying a car, but I’m just playing devils advocate. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yantropov (Mar 21, 2018)

SCIROCCO_MAN said:


> jhonyquest97 said:
> 
> 
> > Yes the reliability of the new Tig and New Mexican made Q5 is unknown. Both are first model year cars we don’t know anything about them yet.
> ...


----------



## SCIROCCO_MAN (Jul 29, 2012)

Yantropov said:


> SCIROCCO_MAN said:
> 
> 
> > Resale value of Audi is also really bad. German cars in general are very bad for Resale value.
> ...


----------



## jhonyquest97 (Aug 28, 2008)

SCIROCCO_MAN said:


> jhonyquest97 said:
> 
> 
> > Yes the reliability of the new Tig and New Mexican made Q5 is unknown. Both are first model year cars we don’t know anything about them yet.
> ...


----------



## jhonyquest97 (Aug 28, 2008)

SCIROCCO_MAN said:


> Yantropov said:
> 
> 
> > It’s still better than VW.
> ...


----------



## RedHotFuzz (Nov 16, 2015)

scirocco_man said:


> the higher end you go the less money you lose. Excluding some cars.


lol wut???


----------



## SCIROCCO_MAN (Jul 29, 2012)

RedHotFuzz said:


> lol wut???


If you buy a G wagon or Lexus LX570, Porsche 911 GT3 or even a GMC 3500 Dually etc they all lose very little money over the years. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GavinD (Jun 19, 2014)

You guys are talking about the Q5 and the Tiguan SEL-P like they're the exact same car with a different badge.

The Tiguan has significantly more interior volume.
The Q5 has significantly more horsepower.
The Tiguan costs significantly less.
The Q5 has a significantly nicer interior.

They are decidedly different vehicles, with a wide variety of reasons why someone would choose one over the other. To cast shame or doubt because someone didn't opt for the Q5 over the Tiguan is to seriously misunderstand their logic, and likewise in the opposite direction. Personally, we bought our Tiguan because it has a buttload of space, and we didn't want to spend an extra 10 grand for the Audi to have less interior volume. That was our logic. Maybe Joe Schmoe bought the Audi because he felt he needed the extra ponies. Maybe Dave and Sue bought the Tiguan because they needed a third row, but couldn't afford something like the Atlas. Maybe somebody else bought the RAV-4 because they didn't like the looks of the Tiguan or the Q5.

Maybe don't focus so much on why someone was wrong to buy a vehicle that you wouldn't buy.


----------



## RedHotFuzz (Nov 16, 2015)

SCIROCCO_MAN said:


> If you buy a G wagon or Lexus LX570, Porsche 911 GT3 or even a GMC 3500 Dually etc they all lose very little money over the years.


Those are exceptions to the rule. Most luxury vehicles will suffer greater overall depreciation than the VW, clearly. Not necessarily as a percentage rate of depreciation but as a sum total. Otherwise, everyone would be leasing BMWs and Audis and Mercedes for less than the monthly lease price of a VW. Ergo, no one would lease a VW.


----------



## SCIROCCO_MAN (Jul 29, 2012)

GavinD said:


> You guys are talking about the Q5 and the Tiguan SEL-P like they're the exact same car with a different badge.
> 
> The Tiguan has significantly more interior volume.
> The Q5 has significantly more horsepower.
> ...


No one looking at a new Rav 4 would be looking at a New Q5 that price difference is bigger than Texas 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SCIROCCO_MAN (Jul 29, 2012)

RedHotFuzz said:


> Those are exceptions to the rule. Most luxury vehicles will suffer greater overall depreciation than the VW, clearly. Not necessarily as a percentage rate of depreciation but as a sum total. Otherwise, everyone would be leasing BMWs and Audis and Mercedes for less than the monthly lease price of a VW. Ergo, no one would lease a VW.


It’s not an expectation it’s just when you get to a certain point in shopping for super luxury/ harder to find cars you lose less. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## finz72 (Sep 3, 2018)

SCIROCCO_MAN said:


> No one looking at a new Rav 4 would be looking at a New Q5 that price difference is bigger than Texas
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Not true at all ....Right now, I'm looking at everything ranging from the CRV, RAV4 (redesigned for 2019) and Tiguan (within budget) to the Atlas, Pilot and Q5 (budget busters). It's all going to come down to how I feel when I drive a certain car, milage ratings, dependability, looks and how far above budget I'd be willing to go.
It's fun considering all these vehicles but frustrating too !!


----------



## SCIROCCO_MAN (Jul 29, 2012)

finz72 said:


> Not true at all ....Right now, I'm looking at everything ranging from the CRV, RAV4 (redesigned for 2019) and Tiguan (within budget) to the Atlas, Pilot and Q5 (budget busters). It's all going to come down to how I feel when I drive a certain car, milage ratings, dependability, looks and how far above budget I'd be willing to go.
> It's fun considering all these vehicles but frustrating too !!


You’re not though, you may be telling yourself that but we all know it’s down to the Q5 and Atlas for yourself don’t be silly.. 










The Rav 4 looks horrible, looks like it had sex with the Subaru and Jeep cherokee 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RedHotFuzz (Nov 16, 2015)

SCIROCCO_MAN said:


> The Rav 4 looks horrible, looks like it had sex with the Subaru and Jeep cherokee


Japanese automotive design (with the exception of Mazda) *SUCKS* these days.


----------



## SCIROCCO_MAN (Jul 29, 2012)

RedHotFuzz said:


> Japanese automotive design (with the exception of Mazda) *SUCKS* these days.


Remember when they were good? Back in 05-06 the G35 Sedans and coupes where the hottest cars to hit the market 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## finz72 (Sep 3, 2018)

SCIROCCO_MAN said:


> You’re not though, you may be telling yourself that but we all know it’s down to the Q5 and Atlas for yourself don’t be silly..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You may be right, I would feel great in either the Atlas or Q5 ... LOL But again, there's that darn budget and sensibility ....


----------



## rkfast (Jun 28, 2018)

SCIROCCO_MAN said:


> You’re not though, you may be telling yourself that but we all know it’s down to the Q5 and Atlas for yourself don’t be silly..


Would you please STOP attributing YOUR values and sensibility to other people? As stated above, its confrontational and annoying.


----------



## SCIROCCO_MAN (Jul 29, 2012)

rkfast said:


> Would you please STOP attributing YOUR values and sensibility to other people? As stated above, its confrontational and annoying.


LOL you’re coming at me. You’re being confrontational. I’m not tagging you, if you don’t like me ignore me... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SCIROCCO_MAN (Jul 29, 2012)

finz72 said:


> You may be right, I would feel great in either the Atlas or Q5 ... LOL But again, there's that darn budget and sensibility ....


Haha, but if you can swing it do it just don’t eat out as much or what ever you do for fun. Life is short, live in the moment and get what you want 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

SCIROCCO_MAN said:


> LOL you’re coming at me. You’re being confrontational. I’m not tagging you, if you don’t like me ignore me...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


He's right though. You have gotten this entire thread off topic with a bunch of nonsense posts. This thread is about what owners don't like about their Tiguan after owning it for awhile. Certain quirks, design flaws. Possible issues with the cars. This thread was supposed to be a tool for current owners and potential buyers to sift through and research with. IIRC you came in saying it's a lousy vehicle overall (your first post last week). Do you even own one? And indeed there are many issues with the new Tiguan... That's why there is this thread, but also many things that this car does better than the competition (and even higher end SUVs). And that seems to be what you wanna argue (because you don't believe it does). 

I encourage you to create a separate thread about it and I'm sure many of us forum members will go back and forth with you there. This thread is not the place for that. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## i_am_sam_i_am (Nov 2, 2017)

D3Audi said:


> He's right though. You have gotten this entire thread off topic with a bunch of nonsense posts. This thread is about what owners don't like about their Tiguan after owning it for awhile. Certain quirks, design flaws. Possible issues with the cars. This thread was supposed to be a tool for current owners and potential buyers to sift through and research with. IIRC you came in saying it's a lousy vehicle overall (your first post last week). Do you even own one? And indeed there are many issues with the new Tiguan... That's why there is this thread, but also many things that this car does better than the competition (and even higher end SUVs). And that seems to be what you wanna argue (because you don't believe it does).
> 
> I encourage you to create a separate thread about it and I'm sure many of us forum members will go back and forth with you there. This thread is not the place for that.


Amen.


----------



## SCIROCCO_MAN (Jul 29, 2012)

D3Audi said:


> He's right though. You have gotten this entire thread off topic with a bunch of nonsense posts. This thread is about what owners don't like about their Tiguan after owning it for awhile. Certain quirks, design flaws. Possible issues with the cars. This thread was supposed to be a tool for current owners and potential buyers to sift through and research with. IIRC you came in saying it's a lousy vehicle overall (your first post last week). Do you even own one? And indeed there are many issues with the new Tiguan... That's why there is this thread, but also many things that this car does better than the competition (and even higher end SUVs). And that seems to be what you wanna argue (because you don't believe it does).
> 
> I encourage you to create a separate thread about it and I'm sure many of us forum members will go back and forth with you there. This thread is not the place for that.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


It actually is for this. I’ve stated multiple times what I felt was wrong with the Tiguan. People came at me saying “You bought the base model what do you expect” You know what I expect? Some features not all the bells and whistles but something like a power front seat, and fog lights. 

I’ve helped people here, look at the one guy, he went and checked out a Q5 because I brought up the point how the SEL P price doesn’t make sense. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

SCIROCCO_MAN said:


> It actually is for this. I’ve stated multiple times what I felt was wrong with the Tiguan. People came at me saying “You bought the base model what do you expect” You know what I expect? Some features not all the bells and whistles but something like a power front seat, and fog lights.
> 
> I’ve helped people here, look at the one guy, he went and checked out a Q5 because I brought up the point how the SEL P price doesn’t make sense.
> 
> ...


I don't think you understand how sales work. VW needed the price low to get that "starting price" to look good. And it does right now for a FWD S. Almost in line with the competition CUVs.. If you want fog lights or more features - step up to a higher trim. Simple as that. The Tiguan is not a luxury vehicle. The Touareg was. That's what I think you're forgetting. 

And that claim about how the SEL-Premium price point doesn't make sense is debatable. But this thread isn't the place for that. It's irrelevant. 

Which Tiguan trim do you own? 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## SCIROCCO_MAN (Jul 29, 2012)

D3Audi said:


> I don't think you understand how sales work. VW needed the price low to get that "starting price" to look good. And it does right now for a FWD S. Almost in line with the competition CUVs.. If you want fog lights or more features - step up to a higher trim. Simple as that. The Tiguan is not a luxury vehicle. The Touareg was. That's what I think you're forgetting.
> 
> And that claim about how the SEL-Premium price point doesn't make sense is debatable. But this thread isn't the place for that. It's irrelevant.
> 
> ...


So you think a CUV should come in FWD, with no fog lights and now power seats? 

What good is having an CUV with FWD? Why not just buy a hatch back? All CUV even if it’s Honda or Toyota or VW Etc should have AWD. 

How do you expect do to see in the fog? 

They give a rear view camera is a safety feature correct? It is U.S law to have all new cars to have back up cams. A safety features. You don’t believe that fog lights are safety features? Shouldn’t you be able to have aid in the fog? That shouldn’t be a upgrade... 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

SCIROCCO_MAN said:


> So you think a CUV should come in FWD, with no fog lights and now power seats?
> 
> 
> How do you expect do to see in the fog?
> ...


*Audi Q5 premium doesn't have fogs. I think for $53K , it should so that you can make sure your money doesn't go to waste when you encounter foggy conditions*


----------



## rkfast (Jun 28, 2018)

SCIROCCO_MAN said:


> So you think a CUV should come in FWD, with no fog lights and now power seats?
> 
> What good is having an CUV with FWD? Why not just buy a hatch back? All CUV even if it’s Honda or Toyota or VW Etc should have AWD.
> 
> ...


Fogs are an option as is 4Motion on the S. 

Virtually ALL manufacturers make a FWD only CUV. So youre wrong. In many areas of the States, virtually the entire South, AWD is not needed. Many manufacturers also make their pickups with FWD only models. The only two manufacturers I know of that are 4x4 or AWD across their entire lines are Subaru and Jeep. I could be wrong about that, though. 

Stop trolling. Its getting annoying.


----------



## SCIROCCO_MAN (Jul 29, 2012)

TablaRasa said:


> *Audi Q5 premium doesn't have fogs. I think for $53K , it should so that you can make sure your money doesn't go to waste when you encounter foggy conditions*


Hmmm I believe this is the exact Q5 as you pictured. It does have fog lights, they’re built into the headlights themselves. It also has rear fog lights. 
The two buttons on the left are for the fog lights. The top is for the front and bottom is for the rear... 











Here is an arrow pointing to where the front fog light switch is. 









Here’s it listed in the features 









For 53k you’re definitely getting fog lights lol. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SCIROCCO_MAN (Jul 29, 2012)

rkfast said:


> Fogs are an option as is 4Motion on the S.
> 
> Virtually ALL manufacturers make a FWD only CUV. So youre wrong. In many areas of the States, virtually the entire South, AWD is not needed. Many manufacturers also make their pickups with FWD only models. The only two manufacturers I know of that are 4x4 or AWD across their entire lines are Subaru and Jeep. I could be wrong about that, though.
> 
> Stop trolling. Its getting annoying.


How is it a troll if it’s my opinion? I truly believe it’s completely pointless to have a fwd CUV. That’s my opinion. Even in the south... 

My point exactly is that Fog lights SHOULD NOT be an option they should be standard! Lol 

What pick up truck is FWD that is available in the US besides the Honda Ridgeline? (But let’s face it the Ridgeline is a baby truck) Almost all of them are RWD with the option (if you add it) to lock it into 4X4. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

SCIROCCO_MAN said:


> How is it a troll if it’s my opinion? I truly believe it’s completely pointless to have a fwd CUV. That’s my opinion. Even in the south...
> 
> My point exactly is that Fog lights SHOULD NOT be an option they should be standard! Lol
> 
> ...


I think anyone who buys a FWD SUV in the north when AWD is an available option is an absolute fool. But in the south? Have you ever been down south? Because you're not sounding well traveled right now. They don't get inclement weather like northerners. Places like Phoenix Arizona and parts of texas rarely see rain as it is. So. Why spend extra for the AWD? For me I personally would opt for it even living in the south. The better driving dynamics are worth it. But you can't fault someone for not doing it if they live in the south. 

That Q5's "All Weather" lights aren't like real fog lights. Fog lights need to be low. When they come from the headlights they just reflect back at you.

Fog lights should NOT be standard on the Tiguan. Because once again - some people will never use them and they just raise the base price of the car which could cause people to look at other competitors CUVs... You gotta look at it from VW's point of view. However, I do believe that they should be an option on all trims. 

Or better yet if VW was smart. They'd make a "4Motion Package" where you select that package instead of just getting 4Motion and it gives you heated seats. Fog lights. Etc. For northern climates. Available even on the S trim. 



Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## SCIROCCO_MAN (Jul 29, 2012)

D3Audi said:


> I think anyone who buys a FWD SUV in the north when AWD is an available option is an absolute fool. But in the south? Have you ever been down south? Because you're not sounding well traveled right now. They don't get inclement weather like northerners. Places like Phoenix Arizona and parts of texas rarely see rain as it is. So. Why spend extra for the AWD? For me I personally would opt for it even living in the south. The better driving dynamics are worth it. But you can't fault someone for not doing it if they live in the south.
> 
> That Q5's "All Weather" lights aren't like real fog lights. Fog lights need to be low. When they come from the headlights they just reflect back at you.
> 
> ...


Why spend the extra? Because AWD feels better and you never know what you’re going to encounter. Let’s take places like AZ or Texas. One the desert in AZ maybe you want to go on a trail or something. And in TX they have many dirt roads. Do you need the AWD for the dirt no, but it wouldn’t hurt. 

The argument on the Q5 wasn’t if the fog lights are good or not it was if they had them.. (They do) Have you ever been in a Q5 at night or when it’s foggy out? Can you really say that they’re not effective? Should they be lower IMO? Yeah but I don’t know for sure because I haven’t driven one at night or in the fog.... 

Everyone will use them at some point or another. It gets foggy everywhere lol. But I’ll agree with you. They should be an option! 

I like your idea of the package, that would work. I agree with packages, just not trim levels you gotta upgrade to, to get simple features, if that makes sense. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GavinD (Jun 19, 2014)

SCIROCCO_MAN said:


> So you think a CUV should come in FWD, with no fog lights and now power seats?


YES! Good god man, what is so complicated about this?



> What good is having an CUV with FWD? Why not just buy a hatch back? All CUV even if it’s Honda or Toyota or VW Etc should have AWD.





> Why spend the extra? Because AWD feels better and you never know what you’re going to encounter. Let’s take places like AZ or Texas. One the desert in AZ maybe you want to go on a trail or something. And in TX they have many dirt roads. Do you need the AWD for the dirt no, but it wouldn’t hurt.


Find another vehicle with the interior space and the high vantage point of a CUV that isn't a minivan. You, of all people, so obsessed with how much better the Audi is, should be able to understand that most people don't want to drive a minivan regardless of how well it fits their needs. 
The fact is, people buy FWD cars all the time, and they seem to get around just fine with them without careening off the roads every time weather happens. A CUV is just a taller car - that doesn't automatically mean is has to have AWD.



> How do you expect do to see in the fog?





> Everyone will use them at some point or another. It gets foggy everywhere lol.


You know that fog is extremely location-specific, right? Hell, I live in Maine, quite close to the coast, and I haven't driven in fog thick enough to warrant turning on my fog lights in years. YEARS. It was 4 cars ago!



> They give a rear view camera is a safety feature correct? It is U.S law to have all new cars to have back up cams. A safety features. You don’t believe that fog lights are safety features? Shouldn’t you be able to have aid in the fog? That shouldn’t be a upgrade...


Due to crash test regulations, beltlines in cars are higher than before. EVERY SINGLE CAR now has a sizable blindspot behind the vehicle, and EVERY SINGLE CAR gets driven in reverse. Mandated backup cameras make sense because they make EVERY SINGLE CAR safer with something that people do EVERY SINGLE TIME they drive it. By your logic, every safety feature and option that might improve safety in any circumstance should be standard and required by law, simply because YOU have to drive in the fog occasionally.

What you continually fail to understand is why base model cars exist, and why people buy them. For an entry price of 24 grand MSRP, a Tiguan S FWD buyer gets a huge vehicle with a high vantage point, without a bunch of crap that they don't NEED, with a 6-year, 72k mile warranty.

The argument you have made over and over is fundamentally flawed because you're conflating NEED vs. WANT. They are NOT the same thing, and buyers of base-model vehicles very clearly understand this difference. In order to get the things you WANT, you have to spend money. Fog lights cost money, power seats cost money, LED headlights cost money; and car buyers have determined that they don't NEED these things to justify the cost of the vehicle.


----------



## SCIROCCO_MAN (Jul 29, 2012)

GavinD said:


> YES! Good god man, what is so complicated about this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The one thing you guys don’t seem it understand is, that VW listens to their buyers (unlike Audi) if we all where giving them feed back saying things like we need Fog lights Standard, and Power front seats. VW would be forced to do so. We’re bigger as a group then individually. 

What car buyers have determined that they don’t need these things? The cheap ones? 

I think you’re failing to see that people use fog lights for other things as well. I personally have my fog lights on 24/7 if my headlights are on. Maybe you’re on a dark back road and you need some extra light to see better but you don’t want to put on your brights. Maybe it’s snowing out and you want the extra light. Fog lights aren’t just for fog, they help in other situations too. Just because you didn’t feel you need your fog lights in your “light” fog doesn’t mean that others didn’t. 

A CUV is a lifted car, but so is an SUV lol. The CUV definitely has more car like feeling. But obviously the people who felt they wanted to sit up higher and needed the extra space bought the Tiguan. The same mentality also would feel the need the AWD. It’s better in all weather conditions. If the people are going to complain about the difference in MPG, they shoulda bought an electric car.... If people really didn’t want that AWD they coulda got a Jetta wagon. 


I know why base cars exist, for people who drive them to and from work, train station cars. I understand if you just want the basics. But what you’re failing to understand is obviously we have different ideas of what basic is. Power front seats seam awfully basic to me but apparently not to you lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

SCIROCCO_MAN said:


> I know why base cars exist, for people who drive them to and from work, train station cars. I understand if you just want the basics. But what you’re failing to understand is obviously we have different ideas of what basic is. Power front seats seam awfully basic to me but apparently not to you lol.


You are correct in that everyone has different opinions about what features should be standard.
IMHO, anything that is "Power" (windows, seats, mirrors, etc.) is just another thing that can fail, and eventually will fail. When I bought my car I actually told the salesman that I would gladly pay extra for window cranks (remember them?). In my experience window regulators fail regularly. I prefer that things are kept as simple as possible.

You also seem to believe that 4WD should be standard equipment. Unless you are going to be driving "off-road" the only thing 4WD really gives you is a false sense of security in bad weather. It is also obvious that our Tiguans were not designed for off-road use (as evidenced by our plastic oil pan with no skid plate). 4WD will get you started in the snow but it does almost nothing to improve steering or braking. I drove FWD cars in the snow for many years and almost all of the vehicles I saw that had lost control and ended up in the median were 4WD.

You might as well accept the fact that your thoughts are not universal. There is no reason to believe that you are right and that everyone else is wrong. Opinions are just that - and we do not have to agree. Also trying to convince other people that their opinions are wrong often doesn't work very well. It just alienates people and causes friction.

Have Fun!

Don


----------



## SCIROCCO_MAN (Jul 29, 2012)

JSWTDI09 said:


> You are correct in that everyone has different opinions about what features should be standard.
> IMHO, anything that is "Power" (windows, seats, mirrors, etc.) is just another thing that can fail, and eventually will fail. When I bought my car I actually told the salesman that I would gladly pay extra for window cranks (remember them?). In my experience window regulators fail regularly. I prefer that things are kept as simple as possible.
> 
> You also seem to believe that 4WD should be standard equipment. Unless you are going to be driving "off-road" the only thing 4WD really gives you is a false sense of security in bad weather. It is also obvious that our Tiguans were not designed for off-road use (as evidenced by our plastic oil pan with no skid plate). 4WD will get you started in the snow but it does almost nothing to improve steering or braking. I drove FWD cars in the snow for many years and almost all of the vehicles I saw that had lost control and ended up in the median were 4WD.
> ...


Window cranks? Lol. But if you’re only planing to keep your car 6 years and the warranty expires in 6 years, why would you care if something fails? They fix it... 

AWD helps you conquer the snow. If you end up in a ditch with AWD you don’t know how drive in the snow to begin with. I’ve had FWD in the snow, and yes it works, gets to you to point A-B but it doesn’t make it fun. And you actually have to dig the cars out before you leave instead of just going through snow mounds. 

If you don’t plan on going off road or doing truck things the Jetta Sport wagon is a better choice for you... 

I’m not trying to convince anyone of anything but I am shedding light on what people know deep down. I like the Tiguan it’s a great car, but it should have standard features. And the SEL P is the price of a Q5. When you’re at the SEL-P I hope people realize that there’s more out there for their money... if you still choice the SEL-P well then that’s your choice, and respect it. I wouldn’t ever do it... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

SCIROCCO_MAN;112603057
AWD helps you conquer the snow. If you end up in a ditch with AWD you don’t know how drive in the snow to begin with. I’ve had FWD in the snow said:


> AWD most certainly does not help you conquer snow. Good snow tires do. I'd rather drive in a blizzard with a FWD Jetta with studded snow tires than an Audi Q7 Quattro with All Seasons. I agree that someone would be a fool to not select the AWD option if they live in a snowy place. But 9 times out of 10 they'll be fine with FWD and studded tires. I live in a place (mountains in Northern NY) that gets real winter. Even though all of our laws come from downstate (a place that doesn't get "real winter"). There are no laws in NY about having snow tires. And downstate it probably isn't needed, but up here they really should be mandated. Either way most smart people who live here put snow tires on their cars - and many actually drive fwd economy cars and they get through winter just fine without ever getting stuck. Then you see people from NYC/downstate show up to ski with their fancy BMW SUVs, Range Rovers, and Audi's and they get stuck or fly off the road and crash because they think their AWD system is god. But they don't realize that their all season tires don't cut it up here.. It's a daily sight in the winter.
> 
> Actually when I had my Q7 the snow tires were pretty worn down. Still had about the same amount of tread as an all season tire so no hydroplaning and such on wet roads. But once the snow hit is was obvious they needed to be replaced. And I actually made a video showing that AWD systems mean nothing. It's all about the tires. Basically consider this as an all season tire vs brand new snow tire video.
> https://youtu.be/sWYhJ2xj8lw
> ...


----------



## SCIROCCO_MAN (Jul 29, 2012)

D3Audi said:


> AWD most certainly does not help you conquer snow. Good snow tires do. I'd rather drive in a blizzard with a FWD Jetta with studded snow tires than an Audi Q7 Quattro with All Seasons. I agree that someone would be a fool to not select the AWD option if they live in a snowy place. But 9 times out of 10 they'll be fine with FWD and studded tires. I live in a place (mountains in Northern NY) that gets real winter. Even though all of our laws come from downstate (a place that doesn't get "real winter"). There are no laws in NY about having snow tires. And downstate it probably isn't needed, but up here they really should be mandated. Either way most smart people who live here put snow tires on their cars - and many actually drive fwd economy cars and they get through winter just fine without ever getting stuck. Then you see people from NYC/downstate show up to ski with their fancy BMW SUVs, Range Rovers, and Audi's and they get stuck or fly off the road and crash because they think their AWD system is god. But they don't realize that their all season tires don't cut it up here.. It's a daily sight in the winter.
> 
> Actually when I had my Q7 the snow tires were pretty worn down. Still had about the same amount of tread as an all season tire so no hydroplaning and such on wet roads. But once the snow hit is was obvious they needed to be replaced. And I actually made a video showing that AWD systems mean nothing. It's all about the tires. Basically consider this as an all season tire vs brand new snow tire video.
> https://youtu.be/sWYhJ2xj8lw
> ...


When you have bald tires, of course you’re not gonna get it going... I also have a feeling that your traction control wasn’t off either... If I had a Q7 I would meet up with you and show you that with regular All season tires, it would conquer. Hell I conquer the snow now with All seasons, I’ve been in very very deep snow and never once had an issue. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sickify (Jan 12, 2018)

SCIROCCO_MAN said:


> When you have bald tires, of course you’re not gonna get it going... I also have a feeling that your traction control wasn’t off either... If I had a Q7 I would meet up with you and show you that with regular All season tires, it would conquer. Hell I conquer the snow now with All seasons, I’ve been in very very deep snow and never once had an issue.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If it is just snow maybe.

Here in Alberta, it is frequently the 4x4 or AWD guys in the ditch with their all seasons. 

Snow is one thing, but add a little ice under under that snow. Or have the road itself freeze.

Nothing beats a good winter tire, not even your AWD.

My 4motion Tiguan will be getting studded winters as soon as winter is on the horizon.

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## SCIROCCO_MAN (Jul 29, 2012)

sickify said:


> If it is just snow maybe.
> 
> Here in Alberta, it is frequently the 4x4 or AWD guys in the ditch with their all seasons.
> 
> ...


Black ice and Ice in general is very dangerous, I agree it’s a different game. However the only car I’ve experienced some questionable sliding on was my Cayenne. The back would always kick out in the snow and ice, not enough to scare you, but enough that you are aware. But that also had All seasons. All Seasons haven’t let me down ( nock wood). 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

SCIROCCO_MAN said:


> When you have bald tires, of course you’re not gonna get it going... I also have a feeling that your traction control wasn’t off either... If I had a Q7 I would meet up with you and show you that with regular All season tires, it would conquer. Hell I conquer the snow now with All seasons, I’ve been in very very deep snow and never once had an issue.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I really don't want to argue in this thread.

The tires weren't bald. Check again at the part of the video where I was reversing and stuck. You can see decent tread. Better than any all season tread. But nowhere near snow tire standards. And traction control was off - I always turn TCS off when driving in the winter. Even on the Tiguan. 

No you would not conquer anything with all season tires in snow. If you had momentum - maybe. Otherwise no. And what are you gonna do when you're going maybe 45mph and a deer/moose/turkey/etc runs out in front? You're not stopping with all season tires. 

My Tiguan with studded Nokians tires will go through almost anything. Just as much as an Audi with Quattro.

Either way what you were trying to say is that FWD is worse than AWD in the winter. And that's true if both have all season tires. But what really matters is tires. For 1, An AWD suv with all seasons on snow is a death trap. And for 2 it isn't climbing any snow covered hills/driveways - meanwhile a fwd car with snow tires will. 

So back somewhat on topic - there is a base model fwd Tiguan because (as someone already said) there are people who buy cars because of need - not want. And down south there's no need for someone to have 4WD. Do you really think the Audi Quattros in Southern California ever actually use their AWD system to get unstuck? Lol. No - not at all. 

The base model Tiguan is a great buy for someone who is interested in a well built cuv for the money. I know you said earlier in this thread that if people complain VW listens. And that's true. But your complaints don't make sense. Buy a higher trim. Period. VWs pricing structure (trim levels) is the same as every other marque in the US. You want more features? Spend more money. A base model Honda CR-V is just as base as a base Tiguan. Actually the tiguan base is nicer. So. 

There are real complaints about this car. Like the engine hp. No lighting package option. Etc. Which have been addressed in this thread

Your complaints can be fixed by spending more money and buying the higher trim. Lol

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## i_am_sam_i_am (Nov 2, 2017)

D3Audi said:


> I really don't want to argue in this thread.
> 
> The tires weren't bald. Check again at the part of the video where I was reversing and stuck. You can see decent tread. Better than any all season tread. But nowhere near snow tire standards. And traction control was off - I always turn TCS off when driving in the winter. Even on the Tiguan.
> 
> ...


At this point we're beating a dead horse.
I think we should just stop feeding the troll.


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

The immense amount of lag in 1st gear, and overcompensating boost into 2nd if you give it more gas. Almost no torque too. 

We need a tune on these Tiguan ASAP for SURE!!!!


----------



## SCIROCCO_MAN (Jul 29, 2012)

D3Audi said:


> I really don't want to argue in this thread.
> 
> The tires weren't bald. Check again at the part of the video where I was reversing and stuck. You can see decent tread. Better than any all season tread. But nowhere near snow tire standards. And traction control was off - I always turn TCS off when driving in the winter. Even on the Tiguan.
> 
> ...


I will literally buy a Q7 and put all seasons on it, to show you how it cuts through the snow like a bride on her wending day. I don’t know if something was wrong with your Q7 since you also calmed you couldn’t do donuts in it....

If you spend more money and get a higher trim it doesn’t make a whole lot of sense lol. I don’t care about what the CRV offers as Its a Honda. 

My complaints are just as relevant as yours. 

No power seats, 
No AWD standard 
Bad headlights 
No fog lights. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SCIROCCO_MAN (Jul 29, 2012)

jimothy cricket said:


> The immense amount of lag in 1st gear, and overcompensating boost into 2nd if you give it more gas. Almost no torque too.
> 
> We need a tune on these Tiguan ASAP for SURE!!!!


You tune it, you void your beloved Warranty 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SCIROCCO_MAN (Jul 29, 2012)

i_am_sam_i_am said:


> At this point we're beating a dead horse.
> I think we should just stop feeding the troll.


Lmao bro, it’s my opinion 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

SCIROCCO_MAN said:


> You tune it, you void your beloved Warranty


Well, I suppose I was hoping they’d partner with APR and withhold warranty. But even if I do get it tuned through a third party (if anyone can ever crack that code), how would the stealership know?!!?!????


----------



## SCIROCCO_MAN (Jul 29, 2012)

jimothy cricket said:


> Well, I suppose I was hoping they’d partner with APR and withhold warranty. But even if I do get it tuned through a third party (if anyone can ever crack that code), how would the stealership know?!!?!????


They won’t partner with them lol. 

They scan for a tune when it goes in. The ECU has a counter, so even if you detune it before it goes in for service it’ll still show that something is off... 

The best you could hope for is a piggy back tune. It won’t give it the same power as a ECU tune but you can unplug the piggy back before going in for service and that will go undetected 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

SCIROCCO_MAN said:


> The ECU has a counter, so even if you detune it before it goes in for service it’ll still show that something is off...


The "flash counter" is mostly irrelevant now days. Any competent tuner can modify the flash counter at the same time they modify the ECU's code. However, this does not mean that a dealer cannot detect a tune. With the right equipment the ECU coding can always be compared to stock firmware to detect any unauthorized changes. The trick to living with a real ECU tune is to stay away from dealership service departments.

Have Fun!

Don


----------



## SCIROCCO_MAN (Jul 29, 2012)

JSWTDI09 said:


> The "flash counter" is mostly irrelevant now days. Any competent tuner can modify the flash counter at the same time they modify the ECU's code. However, this does not mean that a dealer cannot detect a tune. With the right equipment the ECU coding can always be compared to stock firmware to detect any unauthorized changes. The trick to living with a real ECU tune is to stay away from dealership service departments.
> 
> Have Fun!
> 
> Don


I know at Audi they check the flash counter every time one goes in for service. APR, Giac, and Unitronic have all been detected when you go in for service. You can get the counter back down but it still shows to have been modified. If you do an ECU time there is a 97.8% chance you will be detected and get a TD1 letter in the mail. 

A piggyback as long as you unplug it and take it out, will be undetectable though... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## socialD (Sep 19, 2011)

Even evidence of piggybacks can be detected. Always just a good idea to find out how mod-friendly your dealer may be.



I think Audi has lost my business for life with their recent decision to drop all manual transmissions.


----------



## Aleks192 (Sep 22, 2018)

For me, theres only 3 things that bug me about it so far...

It's sluggish feeling unless you hammer it off the line, then it does ok. My other vehicle is a 17 EcoBoost f150 which has a very very responsive powerful feel to it, great throttle tip in. 

Coming from a 2010 GTI which sounded really good, the Tiguan sounds growly, almost diesel like sometimes. It makes the vehicle feel a bit unrefined for the price ($47k for our loaded R line) compared to some of the competition. 

The auto start stop is quirky, because it shuts off automatically in park and when you park. In the Ford it waits a few seconds before turning off, and if you move the shifter it restarts (or won't shut off in park), so shutting the vehicle off is natural as it's running. Shutting the Tiguan off isn't because it's not running, and I've had it where I've had it restart when I push the button instead of turn off. 

Otherwise, love it, looks great, drives nice.


----------



## SCIROCCO_MAN (Jul 29, 2012)

socialD said:


> Even evidence of piggybacks can be detected. Always just a good idea to find out how mod-friendly your dealer may be.
> 
> 
> 
> I think Audi has lost my business for life with their recent decision to drop all manual transmissions.


They can’t prove the piggyback though, and with insignificant evidence they can’t void the warranty... 

Never ask your dealer how mod friendly they are... just go into the regional section and ask 

Manual transmissions are a thing of the past, the cars can shift so fast themselves it just doesn’t make sense. Yes it’s less driver oriented though... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SCIROCCO_MAN (Jul 29, 2012)

Aleks192 said:


> For me, theres only 3 things that bug me about it so far...
> 
> It's sluggish feeling unless you hammer it off the line, then it does ok. My other vehicle is a 17 EcoBoost f150 which has a very very responsive powerful feel to it, great throttle tip in.
> 
> ...


Stop start is horrible.

I actually don’t think it’s sluggish, but I don’t like the jerk in D so I drive in sport... 

The engine definitely has a diesel sound, but I don’t mind it. I wish it was louder though, maybe with a straight pipe


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## buzzin (Dec 1, 2005)

Thirteen months and 35,000 kms on our SEL Premmy. Where to start..... manual front passenger seat? In a $48k vehicle? Slow slow slow vehicle; always have to press on accelerator on long uphill roads. Finally, the radar sensor thing that controls the ACC seems to easily become "out of action" due to wet snow and even very heavy downpours. Never happened in previous vehicles. Otherwise, fun and functional car.


----------



## SCIROCCO_MAN (Jul 29, 2012)

buzzin said:


> Thirteen months and 35,000 kms on our SEL Premmy. Where to start..... manual front passenger seat? In a $48k vehicle? Slow slow slow vehicle; always have to press on accelerator on long uphill roads. Finally, the radar sensor thing that controls the ACC seems to easily become "out of action" due to wet snow and even very heavy downpours. Never happened in previous vehicles. Otherwise, fun and functional car.


Ohhh you gonna see what kinda fire you just started with your Manual front seat... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RedHotFuzz (Nov 16, 2015)

SCIROCCO_MAN said:


> Ohhh you gonna see what kinda fire you just started with your Manual front seat...


Well, yeah, power passenger seats are worthless in my world. Added complexity (see: future repair costs) for something that gets used maybe a handful of times over the life of the vehicle.


----------



## SCIROCCO_MAN (Jul 29, 2012)

RedHotFuzz said:


> Well, yeah, power passenger seats are worthless in my world. Added complexity (see: future repair costs) for something that gets used maybe a handful of times over the life of the vehicle.


You don’t have any passengers? Let’s say you had a few every now and then the seat wouldn’t get used all that often so the motor wouldn’t really wear out. It’d be a very very long time till it burnt out. Plus with your 6 year warranty who cares 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SCIROCCO_MAN (Jul 29, 2012)

It’s Very embarrassing not to have a power seat for the passenger. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RedHotFuzz (Nov 16, 2015)

SCIROCCO_MAN said:


> You don’t have any passengers? Let’s say you had a few every now and then the seat wouldn’t get used all that often so the motor wouldn’t really wear out. It’d be a very very long time till it burnt out. Plus with your 6 year warranty who cares


Of course I have passengers. But since it’s usually the same person (my wife), it almost always stays in the same spot. And since other potential passengers don’t have to adjust for pedals and steering wheel, they would typically leave that seat in the same spot as well. Plus power seat controls are much slower than manual controls. I simply don’t see the point in the passenger seat, and only really see the point of power controls in the driver seat if memory settings are available.


----------



## RedHotFuzz (Nov 16, 2015)

SCIROCCO_MAN said:


> It’s Very embarrassing not to have a power seat for the passenger.


I’ve yet to have a passenger in 33 years of driving say “WHAT, NO POWER SEAT FOR ME???”


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

SCIROCCO_MAN said:


> It’s Very embarrassing not to have a power seat for the passenger.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I agree with this on the top trim level. No reason not to have a power passenger seat when someone is spending $40k+ on a Tiguan. On the SE/comfortline with just the power driver seat is okay imo. And base model with no power seats is also acceptable. But top trim SEL-P/Highline should have a power passenger seat. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## SCIROCCO_MAN (Jul 29, 2012)

RedHotFuzz said:


> Of course I have passengers. But since it’s usually the same person (my wife), it almost always stays in the same spot. And since other potential passengers don’t have to adjust for pedals and steering wheel, they would typically leave that seat in the same spot as well. Plus power seat controls are much slower than manual controls. I simply don’t see the point in the passenger seat, and only really see the point of power controls in the driver seat if memory settings are available.


I can tell you right know, no one thinks to themselves “Oh this manual seat is so much faster” lmao


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SCIROCCO_MAN (Jul 29, 2012)

RedHotFuzz said:


> I’ve yet to have a passenger in 33 years of driving say “WHAT, NO POWER SEAT FOR ME???”


I actually had a few when I had my 13 Jetta SE. people would get in and be disappointed lol. One said “I expected more from you” I didn’t even realize that the passenger seat wasn’t power until I got home. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

SCIROCCO_MAN said:


> I can tell you right know, no one thinks to themselves “Oh this manual seat is so much faster” lmao
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not to fuel the fire. But I have thought this before LOL. The part that slows it down is the pumping to get it to the correct height haha

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## SCIROCCO_MAN (Jul 29, 2012)

D3Audi said:


> I agree with this on the top trim level. No reason not to have a power passenger seat when someone is spending $40k+ on a Tiguan. On the SE/comfortline with just the power driver seat is okay imo. And base model with no power seats is also acceptable. But top trim SEL-P/Highline should have a power passenger seat.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


They all should have power seats!!! This is not a front view camera that no one needs, this is literally something that’s been around for ages and every car should have!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SCIROCCO_MAN (Jul 29, 2012)

D3Audi said:


> Not to fuel the fire. But I have thought this before LOL. The part that slows it down is the pumping to get it to the correct height haha
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Haha, you’re probably the only two who think that. ( watch all the others come outta the woods now to jump on the bandwagon ) 

I hate trying to get it into the manual slide, it’s never perfect. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## socialD (Sep 19, 2011)

SCIROCCO_MAN said:


> RedHotFuzz said:
> 
> 
> > Of course I have passengers. But since it’s usually the same person (my wife), it almost always stays in the same spot. And since other potential passengers don’t have to adjust for pedals and steering wheel, they would typically leave that seat in the same spot as well. Plus power seat controls are much slower than manual controls. I simply don’t see the point in the passenger seat, and only really see the point of power controls in the driver seat if memory settings are available.
> ...


I do. But I’m 6’7 and my wife is 5’2. It takes a long time for me to even be able to sit down standing beside the car holding the power adjustment. Manual slides are much faster. Passenger seat is just always all the way back so that’s a non-issue. Could be fixed in that position.


----------



## Aleks192 (Sep 22, 2018)

Keep in mind that power adjustments offer far far more adjustability as well as manual seats, it's not just speed (which I'm not gonna lie, that's a new one for me)


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

Also—the manual passenger seat adjustment is pretty lame


----------



## socialD (Sep 19, 2011)

Aleks192 said:


> Keep in mind that power adjustments offer far far more adjustability as well as manual seats, it's not just speed (which I'm not gonna lie, that's a new one for me)


Yeah what I would like is a quick manual back and forth but then the power options for all the other directions.


----------



## the wolf (Jul 4, 2001)

Afternoon ladies/gentlemen, I have had my new 2018 Tig Comfortline for all of 2 weeks, love it except for a weird vibration coming from the front wheels/engine. Feel it through the gas pedal and floor. No vibration in the steering wheel. Happens on slow acceleration/deceleration from 60-70 km/h.. If you put something like a quarter on the floor, guaranteed it will move. Took it in to the dealer to look at and they rebalanced the wheels with no change or fix to the vibration. Any ideas?
Kicker is that my particular dealer has no loaner car and if they rent one I have to pay for it. Relying on my 2001 Jetta 1.8t with 365,000 km to get me to work in the meantime...
I'll post some pics once I get her back as the mods have started.


----------



## SCIROCCO_MAN (Jul 29, 2012)

socialD said:


> I do. But I’m 6’7 and my wife is 5’2. It takes a long time for me to even be able to sit down standing beside the car holding the power adjustment. Manual slides are much faster. Passenger seat is just always all the way back so that’s a non-issue. Could be fixed in that position.


So when she sits in the passenger side she sits in a 6’7 seating position? No air bag for her... 

If you had memory seats you just hold the 1 until it goes in your position it takes like 10 seconds and the mirrors go back to where they where too. 

Sliding back and forth is a joke


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SCIROCCO_MAN (Jul 29, 2012)

Aleks192 said:


> Keep in mind that power adjustments offer far far more adjustability as well as manual seats, it's not just speed (which I'm not gonna lie, that's a new one for me)


Yes they do, when you have power you really can get in any position you want. When you have manual it’s just like good luck 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SCIROCCO_MAN (Jul 29, 2012)

the wolf said:


> Afternoon ladies/gentlemen, I have had my new 2018 Tig Comfortline for all of 2 weeks, love it except for a weird vibration coming from the front wheels/engine. Feel it through the gas pedal and floor. No vibration in the steering wheel. Happens on slow acceleration/deceleration from 60-70 km/h.. If you put something like a quarter on the floor, guaranteed it will move. Took it in to the dealer to look at and they rebalanced the wheels with no change or fix to the vibration. Any ideas?
> Kicker is that my particular dealer has no loaner car and if they rent one I have to pay for it. Relying on my 2001 Jetta 1.8t with 365,000 km to get me to work in the meantime...
> I'll post some pics once I get her back as the mods have started.


Should have got a Q5... lol. Jk well, maybe idk. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sp4c3m4nsp1ff17 (Feb 6, 2008)

Getting back on topic here - the only things I wish came on the SE are fog lights and foot well lighting. Both came standard on the S model Alltrack. Fog lights - the reason I liked these was because when the headlights were on, if you were going slowly around a sharp corner, that fog light would come on and illuminate the corner. I LOVED this feature. It had nothing to do with fog but made all the difference in nighttime illumination. I think fog lights come on every other SE trim in the VW lineup so I'm not sure why they cut that on the tiguan. There doesnt seem to be a kit to add fogs aftermarket either.

Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

sp4c3m4nsp1ff17 said:


> Getting back on topic here - the only things I wish came on the SE are fog lights and foot well lighting. Both came standard on the S model Alltrack. Fog lights - the reason I liked these was because when the headlights were on, if you were going slowly around a sharp corner, that fog light would come on and illuminate the corner. I LOVED this feature. It had nothing to do with fog but made all the difference in nighttime illumination. I think fog lights come on every other SE trim in the VW lineup so I'm not sure why they cut that on the tiguan. There doesnt seem to be a kit to add fogs aftermarket either.


Fog lights were included in 2018 Tiguan SE models up until about the end of August 2017. I bought mine a little over a year ago and my SE has fog lights with the cornering light feature you mentioned. I have no idea why they decided to drop the fog lights after production started, but my car rolled off the production line about a week before the change.

One member here has added fog lights but I not sure whether or not they are working yet. So far, there is no available "kit" to easily add them. I suspect that someone will come out with such a package sooner or later.

Have Fun!

Don

P.S. {edit} I just remembered that shortly after I bought my Tiguan VW announced a price reduction. I was a little pissed because people who bought their cars a month after I did paid less for it. Perhaps the fog lights demise (in the SE trim) was related to the price drop. De-content and drop price is an old VW practice.


----------



## SCIROCCO_MAN (Jul 29, 2012)

sp4c3m4nsp1ff17 said:


> Getting back on topic here - the only things I wish came on the SE are fog lights and foot well lighting. Both came standard on the S model Alltrack. Fog lights - the reason I liked these was because when the headlights were on, if you were going slowly around a sharp corner, that fog light would come on and illuminate the corner. I LOVED this feature. It had nothing to do with fog but made all the difference in nighttime illumination. I think fog lights come on every other SE trim in the VW lineup so I'm not sure why they cut that on the tiguan. There doesnt seem to be a kit to add fogs aftermarket either.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


They do have aftermarket ones they’re on here somewhere lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## socialD (Sep 19, 2011)

SCIROCCO_MAN said:


> So when she sits in the passenger side she sits in a 6’7 seating position? No air bag for her...
> 
> If you had memory seats you just hold the 1 until it goes in your position it takes like 10 seconds and the mirrors go back to where they where too.
> 
> ...


:screwy:
More distance from the airbag is safer. Danger is sitting too close to the airbag. DOT recommends sitting back as far as you can from the steering wheel or passenger dash.

Also how weird would it be to be the passenger and have to look backwards at the driver to have a conversation? Would also block my view out the passenger window.


----------



## Shadow1102 (Jul 16, 2018)

Does anyone else have a problem with windshield fogging up and not defogging completely? As we enter fall season, I started to notice it more. Tried different fan speed/temp settings, but even max defrost/defog does not seem to clear it up completely. I almost feel like applying some defog solution to the windshield, like the ones used by divers for their masks.


----------



## OZ.IN.USA (Jan 29, 2011)

Shadow1102 said:


> Does anyone else have a problem with windshield fogging up and not defogging completely? As we enter fall season, I started to notice it more. Tried different fan speed/temp settings, but even max defrost/defog does not seem to clear it up completely. I almost feel like applying some defog solution to the windshield, like the ones used by divers for their masks.


Is it fogging up with the A/C on? If so there are other issues at work.


----------



## socialD (Sep 19, 2011)

Shadow1102 said:


> Does anyone else have a problem with windshield fogging up and not defogging completely? As we enter fall season, I started to notice it more. Tried different fan speed/temp settings, but even max defrost/defog does not seem to clear it up completely. I almost feel like applying some defog solution to the windshield, like the ones used by divers for their masks.


You likely just need to clean your windshield. Pretty typical of any new car as all the plastics and such off-gas and you end up with some buildup on the windshield which will cause it to fog up easier.

Or just do what I did and get a bad rock hit and have the windshield replaced. 🙂


----------



## sp4c3m4nsp1ff17 (Feb 6, 2008)

Something i just noticed on my car - there is no pass through "window" from the middle seats to the hatch. I suppose this makes sense if you are using the 3rd row regularly, thered be no need to have long cargo go through that area, but from a traditional hatchback perspective, every VW I've owned over the past 10 years has come with the pass through ability. None were 3 rows however. Something to be aware of for potential buyers.

Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## socialD (Sep 19, 2011)

sp4c3m4nsp1ff17 said:


> Something i just noticed on my car - there is no pass through "window" from the middle seats to the hatch. I suppose this makes sense if you are using the 3rd row regularly, thered be no need to have long cargo go through that area, but from a traditional hatchback perspective, every VW I've owned over the past 10 years has come with the pass through ability. None were 3 rows however. Something to be aware of for potential buyers.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


There's no ski pass through because the entire middle seat folds down(on the 2 rows anyway). Latch on the top of it so that it folds down but keeps the left and right seats in place.


----------



## smg64ct203 (Jan 26, 2003)

Shadow1102 said:


> Does anyone else have a problem with windshield fogging up and not defogging completely? As we enter fall season, I started to notice it more. Tried different fan speed/temp settings, but even max defrost/defog does not seem to clear it up completely. I almost feel like applying some defog solution to the windshield, like the ones used by divers for their masks.


Yes, I've had mine for over a year and my windshield and side windows fog up. And yes the ac is on. I never had this happen with any other cars I had.


----------



## i_am_sam_i_am (Nov 2, 2017)

socialD said:


> There's no ski pass through because the entire middle seat folds down(on the 2 rows anyway). Latch on the top of it so that it folds down but keeps the left and right seats in place.


This is true on the 3-row version as well. The second row is a 40/20/40 split.


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

i_am_sam_i_am said:


> This is true on the 3-row version as well. The second row is a 40/20/40 split.


One of the things I miss on the Tiguan. bench seat with a 40/20/40 split. Wish it was like that for the Atlas


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

smg64ct203 said:


> Yes, I've had mine for over a year and my windshield and side windows fog up. And yes the ac is on. I never had this happen with any other cars I had.


This happened to me a lot in winter when it is snowing with the Tiguan. It keeps fogging up inside and it was very hard to see, i had to keep wiping the window or slouching to where it is clear to see. Never did try those anti-fogging wipes though


----------



## Shadow1102 (Jul 16, 2018)

OZ.IN.USA said:


> Is it fogging up with the A/C on? If so there are other issues at work.


Yes A/C is on, of course. I'll try wiping it clean, but I never had such issues with any other car.


----------



## socialD (Sep 19, 2011)

Shadow1102 said:


> Yes A/C is on, of course. I'll try wiping it clean, but I never had such issues with any other car.


What's the last new car you purchased? We also had a 2015 Kia that did the same thing. Cleaning it resolved it.


----------



## RedHotFuzz (Nov 16, 2015)

I’ve had the same fogging issues with my 2016 Durango. It lessened over time. Perhaps the off-gassing of the new vehicle’s plastics was the major factor?


----------



## socialD (Sep 19, 2011)

http://bestride.com/research/tips-a...-interior-windshield-glass-from-getting-foggy


> New cars off-gas volatile organic compounds (VOCs). These compounds are gasses that come from the newer plastics, fabrics and leather of your newer vehicle. Overnight and whenever the vehicle is not having fresh air brought in, the gasses cool and condense on the glass and leave a film that makes the glass look cloudy. It is worse in summer when the sun and high temperatures bake out the chemicals. We car-testers have this problem constantly since we are lucky enough to be in new cars a lot. After a few years, the heat bakes out all these solvents and other VOCs and the windshield will be easier to keep clean. You do your part too, breathing them in you big human filter you.


----------



## Shadow1102 (Jul 16, 2018)

socialD said:


> What's the last new car you purchased? We also had a 2015 Kia that did the same thing. Cleaning it resolved it.


Last new car we bought was 2009 Mazda CX-9. Gladly replaced it with Tiguan 
I'll try cleaning. Hopefully it would help.


----------



## OZ.IN.USA (Jan 29, 2011)

RedHotFuzz said:


> I’ve had the same fogging issues with my 2016 Durango. It lessened over time. Perhaps the off-gassing of the new vehicle’s plastics was the major factor?


This sounds feasible. My 2016 Jetta does the same thing. It looks like fogged up windows but is actually a film that you have to clean off. Most likely a result of off-gassing. So cleaning may be in order.


----------



## gerardrjj (Sep 4, 2014)

The rear seatbelts vibrate and either hum or smack around when the rear windows are down with no passengers back there.

And the washer fluid use; the thing uses washer fluid like it has a 5 gallon reserve tank, I have to top it off every other week.


----------



## rkfast (Jun 28, 2018)

Heres a quirky thing....the sensor for the lights is crazy sensitive. If I drive under a bridge, even for one second, the headlights go on, even on a bright day. Then, of course they go right back off. The guy in front of me probably thinks Im flashing my lights at him. So I turn lights on/off manually. 

And of course the psycho tranny. I really wish they would update the software for that thing.


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

rkfast said:


> Heres a quirky thing....the sensor for the lights is crazy sensitive. If I drive under a bridge, even for one second, the headlights go on, even on a bright day. Then, of course they go right back off. The guy in front of me probably thinks Im flashing my lights at him. So I turn lights on/off manually.
> 
> And of course the psycho tranny. I really wish they would update the software for that thing.


I see the same behavior on other cars regarding the light turning on under a bridge. Don't think it is isolated to just the Tiguan. For the Tranny, is that statement covering all driving modes or just certain modes?


----------



## PressEnter[] (Jan 9, 2016)

I kind of feel like the headlights aren’t sensitive enough. I had to manually turn on the lights several times in heavy rain yesterday.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

PressEnter[] said:


> I kind of feel like the headlights aren’t sensitive enough. I had to manually turn on the lights several times in heavy rain yesterday.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This is what annoys me. God forbid you drive under a bridge and they turn on. But if it's down pouring rain they don't turn on. On other VW/Audi cars if the wipers are on the lights come on automatically. Not on the Tiguan - perhaps because it doesn't have rain sensing wipers? Either way it's odd. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## socialD (Sep 19, 2011)

Wish they only turned on for bridges. They turn on even when driving by a shady tree at 50mph. One street I regularly drive down is tree lined and it is comically turning itself off and on every few seconds...


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

D3Audi said:


> This is what annoys me. God forbid you drive under a bridge and they turn on. But if it's down pouring rain they don't turn on. On other VW/Audi cars if the wipers are on the lights come on automatically. Not on the Tiguan - perhaps because it doesn't have rain sensing wipers? Either way it's odd.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


On our Tiguan, it was like that. It turned on automatically when the wipers are on. Maybe it is just in the settings? I seem to remember it was in the menu option


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

socialD said:


> Wish they only turned on for bridges. They turn on even when driving by a shady tree at 50mph. One street I regularly drive down is tree lined and it is comically turning itself off and on every few seconds...


haha same here at times.. But I'll take that any day as I see a lot of Lexuse's at night driving around without their headlights on. A luxury car without auto lights is beyond my understanding.


----------



## OZ.IN.USA (Jan 29, 2011)

TablaRasa said:


> haha same here at times.. But I'll take that any day as I see a lot of Lexuse's at night driving around without their headlights on. A luxury car without auto lights is beyond my understanding.


There's any easy explanation for that. The headlight switch is in the off position. 

I've lost count how many times I've had conversations with people that think there is a problem with the headlights not coming on only to look at the switch and it's in the off position. "But I thought I had automatic headlights!" Yes when the switch in the *AUTOMATIC* position.

As to the Lexus/Toyota cars without lights on. There is a reason for that. The dash and gauges are illuminated regardless of the headlights being on or off.


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

OZ.IN.USA said:


> TablaRasa said:
> 
> 
> > haha same here at times.. But I'll take that any day as I see a lot of Lexuse's at night driving around without their headlights on. A luxury car without auto lights is beyond my understanding.
> ...


 I can understand at Dusk, it can be hard to tell if you have your headlights on but the cars I see w/o headlights on is during nighttime already. I can't imagine how people cannot tell the difference of having their headlights on or off during nighttime. Especially with HIDs/LED lighting. regardless of whether they have auto switch or not.


----------



## Shadow1102 (Jul 16, 2018)

TablaRasa said:


> I can understand at Dusk, it can be hard to tell if you have your headlights on but the cars I see w/o headlights on is during nighttime already. I can't imagine how people cannot tell the difference of having their headlights on or off during nighttime. Especially with HIDs/LED lighting. regardless of whether they have auto switch or not.


I see a lot of people driving with their side mirrors folded, so I am not too surprised when someone drives with lights off


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

Shadow1102 said:


> I see a lot of people driving with their side mirrors folded, so I am not too surprised when someone drives with lights off


haha yes, I have seen a couple of those too. And surprisingly, it was on a Lexus again...what is it with Lexus drivers lol! (J/K)


----------



## scirockalot8v (Sep 16, 2006)

Ok I found something. Its minor but I hate noticing it. The volume button is also the power button. When you adjust the volume it makes the power logo turn as well. Drives me nuts seeing the power logo crooked or upside down.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

scirockalot8v said:


> Ok I found something. Its minor but I hate noticing it. The volume button is also the power button. When you adjust the volume it makes the power logo turn as well. Drives me nuts seeing the power logo crooked or upside down.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


I am the same here. To rectify, I just adjust using the steering wheel buttons.


----------



## the_jeep_now (Oct 24, 2014)

scirockalot8v said:


> Ok I found something. Its minor but I hate noticing it. The volume button is also the power button. When you adjust the volume it makes the power logo turn as well. Drives me nuts seeing the power logo crooked or upside down.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


I "fixed" that problem on MK7 with nail polish removal with acetone. Few seconds and logo is gone so as annoyance. 

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## socialD (Sep 19, 2011)

The power button issue is a long standing VW tradition at this point heh.


----------



## the_jeep_now (Oct 24, 2014)

What bothers me is how much washer fluid this thing uses. I don't see a leak but yet I'm going through gallons of washer fluid.

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

the_jeep_now said:


> What bothers me is how much washer fluid this thing uses. I don't see a leak but yet I'm going through gallons of washer fluid.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


yeah, I seem to remember that..Had to keep refilling it...wasn't sure if it was the size of the reservoir or is the sensor positioned to high...It also took a while for the fluid to get going from what I remember


----------



## socialD (Sep 19, 2011)

TablaRasa said:


> yeah, I seem to remember that..Had to keep refilling it...wasn't sure if it was the size of the reservoir or is the sensor positioned to high...It also took a while for the fluid to get going from what I remember


The leak reportedly occurs when in motion.
https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?9167409-Does-anyone-else-s-Tig-just-CHUG-wiper-fluid
https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthr...-Premium-leaking-windshield-fluid&p=108492489


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

socialD said:


> The leak reportedly occurs when in motion.
> https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?9167409-Does-anyone-else-s-Tig-just-CHUG-wiper-fluid
> https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthr...-Premium-leaking-windshield-fluid&p=108492489


Well that sucks! hopefully, they can find a solution/fix to that. Depending on which WW fluid you get, they can get expensive


----------



## Shadow1102 (Jul 16, 2018)

TablaRasa said:


> Well that sucks! hopefully, they can find a solution/fix to that. Depending on which WW fluid you get, they can get expensive


Is there any benefit in using VW washer fluid vs any other no-name stuff?
I've been always filling in whatever regardless of the car brand and fluid brand (not sure they even have brands, apart from RainX)


----------



## Aleks192 (Sep 22, 2018)

Shadow1102 said:


> Is there any benefit in using VW washer fluid vs any other no-name stuff?
> I've been always filling in whatever regardless of the car brand and fluid brand (not sure they even have brands, apart from RainX)


Cheapest possible always works the best for me. Rain-x leaves a film, I usually just Chuck sonic or whatever in there, it evaporates fast and cleans well.


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

Shadow1102 said:


> TablaRasa said:
> 
> 
> > Well that sucks! hopefully, they can find a solution/fix to that. Depending on which WW fluid you get, they can get expensive
> ...


 WW = windshield washer. Wasn't specifically mentioning VW fluid. In any case, they said to stay away from the Orange rainx as others reported, including myself, damages the WW sensor in the reseevoir


----------



## Shadow1102 (Jul 16, 2018)

TablaRasa said:


> WW = windshield washer. Wasn't specifically mentioning VW fluid. In any case, they said to stay away from the Orange rainx as others reported, including myself, damages the WW sensor in the reseevoir


Got it! Thank you for the clarification. I have to read more carefully next time


----------



## scirockalot8v (Sep 16, 2006)

This unless I am missing something. No panel or cover like the passenger side has. Just exposed. Just seems half ass.









Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

rustwood said:


> I think I've seen it mentioned somewhere on the forum, but the thing that falls under the heading of pet peeve for me is the distracting reflections that obscure the views in the side mirrors. I believe they are from the trim around the AC vents. I see it under most sun/weather conditions - almost every time I look in the mirrors:


I also find those window reflections irritating. However, I also found a simple and cheap fix for the problem. About $5 and 5 minutes (in 10 minutes I probably could have done a neater job) and the issue is gone. I bought a roll of black pinstripe tape, used a single edge razor blade, and covered the offending chrome pieces like this:









It appears to work perfectly to eliminate those reflections.

Have Fun!

Don


----------



## socialD (Sep 19, 2011)

That there’s no real indicator that your lights are on. The nav will switch to night mode independently of the headlights. Operate on different sensors it seems.


----------



## __raj (Apr 28, 2018)

The start stop feature I have grown to like.

A huge peeve is if the windshield wipers are on during off mode and the engine starts they jarringly stop mid wipe while motor starts and continue. A lessor degree the headlights dimming or shutting off during the stop->start at night.


----------



## sp4c3m4nsp1ff17 (Feb 6, 2008)

I have an SE and realized there's no compass included anywhere on the vehicle. That is pretty disappointing. It seems like this used to be a standard feature on all trims...


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

sp4c3m4nsp1ff17 said:


> I have an SE and realized there's no compass included anywhere on the vehicle. That is pretty disappointing. It seems like this used to be a standard feature on all trims...


That bugged me too, but I installed the HomeLink Mirror and that includes a compass. Now I can open my garage door and I have a compass.

Have Fun!

Don


----------



## socialD (Sep 19, 2011)

Read that the compass can be enabled via vcds/obdeleven.

Since I added the homelink mirror to my SEL I now have 3 simultaneous compass read outs. 🙂


----------



## GavinD (Jun 19, 2014)

sp4c3m4nsp1ff17 said:


> I have an SE and realized there's no compass included anywhere on the vehicle. That is pretty disappointing. It seems like this used to be a standard feature on all trims...


I think VW realized that 99% of its buyers didn't use it for any actual purpose, or didn't even know what it was. Just random letters in the dash.


I am mildly annoyed that the drive mode I selected does not stick when I power cycle the car, UNLESS I use my key fob to unlock my doors. If I set my drive mode to Eco, I want it to stay in Eco every time I start the car. Why the hell does using the fob matter?


----------



## jhonyquest97 (Aug 28, 2008)

GavinD said:


> I think VW realized that 99% of its buyers didn't use it for any actual purpose, or didn't even know what it was. Just random letters in the dash.
> 
> 
> I am mildly annoyed that the drive mode I selected does not stick when I power cycle the car, UNLESS I use my key fob to unlock my doors. If I set my drive mode to Eco, I want it to stay in Eco every time I start the car. Why the hell does using the fob matter?




I've had the opposite. I had the car in eco and when I got back in and started it up, even though the dash said "D" the settings where still on eco when I used the selector in the center console. 

The auto high's are my issue. If they're "on" but the low beams are active i can only shut them off if i flip the high beams on then off. Sounds odd but living in rural areas there's times the auto high beams don't operate perfectly and i feel bad for the guy in front of me.


----------



## scirockalot8v (Sep 16, 2006)

What's the point of this? Maybe a pen?









Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## gerardrjj (Sep 4, 2014)

jhonyquest97 said:


> I've had the opposite. I had the car in eco and when I got back in and started it up, even though the dash said "D" the settings where still on eco when I used the selector in the center console.


I've seen this version for both Sport and Eco, when starting the car in either mode the Digital Cockpit display will show "D" instead of the appropriate alternate drive mode indicator. Touching the center display's elector again will fix the instrument view, but as far as I can tell the transmission is actually in the correct mode it's just a display anomaly.


----------



## Philip J. Fry (Jan 1, 2005)

Biggest pet peeves so far are the guzzling of windshield washer fluid, frequent blind spot detection false-positives on the highway, and lack of Homelink on SEL-Premium (seriously VW?).


----------



## castlecraver (Feb 8, 2007)

Sensitivity of the Auto lights. Going under an overpass or driving in the shadow of a tree even for a few seconds and the lights pop on. I think others have said it makes you think about the person in front of you and wonder if they think you are flashing them.

When you change driving modes it reenables auto stop.


----------



## jhonyquest97 (Aug 28, 2008)

Is any of these things controllable via vagcom or similar? I haven't messed with it yet.


----------



## tpm1234 (Aug 3, 2018)

I have several things that bother me after 3 months of owning an SE 4M:
- I like the proximity locks, but you have to touch first to get them to unlock, then pull the handle. I am used to just grabbing the handle and pulling, I keep forgetting this and end up doing like a double pull on the handle. Once to unlock and once to open the door. I would like the activation to be quicker so I could just grab the handle and pull it open.
- I wish that goofy little side tray by the cup holders had a rubber bottom to it, anything you put in there slides around and makes noise.
- The stereo is less than adequate. Usually VW base stereos are pretty good, especially compared to other brands. But VW either didn't think it through with what the larger space in this car needed or they just cheaped out on it. The stereo needs more power and at least 8 speakers and/or a subwoofer. I have played around with it enough to make it tolerable, but it really is not a good sounding system.
I really hate the 2 rows of plastic inserts in the front of the car. I didn't want to move up to a premium just to get fog lights, and I am not mechanically inclined as some of you are on here to start modifying my car right after purchasing it. So I am stuck with seeing those 2 stupid rows of plastic inserts, but I got my color, Moss Green, and interior, Golden Oak, to at least to make up for it.
- The obvious one is the fickled transmission.
- I didn't notice it before, but one of you pointed out about the glare in side mirror from the driver vent...now you have me noticing it every time...Thanks:banghead:
- Lack if a homelink option, other than a after market purchase. Most brands mid-tier levels offer it.

There are other small things that go with changing from a Passat to an SUV/CUV, so overall I am good with the Tig,


----------



## rustwood (Jul 21, 2018)

JSWTDI09 said:


> I also find those window reflections irritating. However, I also found a simple and cheap fix for the problem. About $5 and 5 minutes (in 10 minutes I probably could have done a neater job) and the issue is gone. I bought a roll of black pinstripe tape, used a single edge razor blade, and covered the offending chrome pieces like this:
> 
> It appears to work perfectly to eliminate those reflections.
> 
> Don


Thanks Don. I've been looking at the stick-on dash trim kits for just this reason (e.g. carbon fiber). Perhaps I could get some of that material. I've also wondered how janky it would look if I just hit it with a sharpie or something. So far I've been too lazy to actually do anything though. 

Interesting that someone mentioned the washer fluid. I was surprised I needed to add almost whole gallon after about 3 months - even though I had rarely used it (lots of rain here this summer). Better that than oil though - my Outback needed a quart of 0W-20 about every 3 weeks or so (~1k miles).

Finally, has anyone else noticed an improvement in the hesitation over time? I had it bad, but after about 4k miles it stopped being much of an issue for me. I don't know if it is break in, the car training me not to be a lead foot, the car 'learning' to deal with my driving style, or a combination of those things. It hasn't been as hot, but then I've never noticed it being any better or worse on cooler or hotter days.


----------



## TofuBoyz (Jul 10, 2018)

I find the space next to the cup holders fits pens perfectly so that’s what I use it for. 

Does anyone know if there is a setting somewhere to make the rear camera turn off when you shift out of reverse instead of staying on until you get up to speed? That’s pretty much my only annoyance with the car so far and I can’t find anywhere to change it.


----------



## LarsTomasson (Jul 2, 2018)

I am bothered by the poor front suspension. When I go over any abrupt bump I get a nasty clunk on the rebound. It is also about 500 lbs too heavy, Otherwise no complaints for my base model 4Motion for $22.5K.


----------



## pacepaperboy (Dec 19, 2017)

TofuBoyz said:


> I find the space next to the cup holders fits pens perfectly so that’s what I use it for.
> 
> Does anyone know if there is a setting somewhere to make the rear camera turn off when you shift out of reverse instead of staying on until you get up to speed? That’s pretty much my only annoyance with the car so far and I can’t find anywhere to change it.


This confused me so much my first few weeks of ownership....I'm not aware of a way to do it on the shift to D but have been pretty OK with just pressing the "X" on the top right when I need to get out of camera-view...


----------



## EVANGELIONHD (May 9, 2012)

It is really annoying now with lower temperatures in the north that the AC turns on by itself everytime, if I lower the temperature and I just want some fresh air but not AC i have to manually turn it off, same if I put the dial on defroster... 

Is there a coding that I can do or even take it to the dealer for they to switch it around or to turn off that feature? 

Also I hate those eco tips, especially the one that tells me to close the windows to minimize resistance.



Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## TofuBoyz (Jul 10, 2018)

EVANGELIONHD said:


> It is really annoying now with lower temperatures in the north that the AC turns on by itself everytime, if I lower the temperature and I just want some fresh air but not AC i have to manually turn it off, same if I put the dial on defroster...
> 
> Is there a coding that I can do or even take it to the dealer for they to switch it around or to turn off that feature?
> 
> ...


The ac compressor comes on as needed when it detects the cabin is humid. Just because the light is on doesn’t mean it’s running that whole time though. It’s pretty normal in my experience for it to come on during defrost to help keep humid air from condensing on the cold windshield. 

As you said, if you want no ac you have to turn it off or keep the auto climate control off. It can be an annoyance but IME it’s similar behavior in other cars I’ve driven with auto climate.


----------



## OZ.IN.USA (Jan 29, 2011)

EVANGELIONHD said:


> It is really annoying now with lower temperatures in the north that the AC turns on by itself everytime, if I lower the temperature and I just want some fresh air but not AC i have to manually turn it off, same if I put the dial on defroster...
> 
> Is there a coding that I can do or even take it to the dealer for they to switch it around or to turn off that feature?
> 
> ...


Eco tips can be turned off. Select car (under right knob). Go the vehicle settings and then select instrument cluster. This page allows you to customize the cluster. Uncheck Eco Tips and anything else that's not important to you.


----------



## EVANGELIONHD (May 9, 2012)

TofuBoyz said:


> The ac compressor comes on as needed when it detects the cabin is humid. Just because the light is on doesn’t mean it’s running that whole time though. It’s pretty normal in my experience for it to come on during defrost to help keep humid air from condensing on the cold windshield.
> 
> As you said, if you want no ac you have to turn it off or keep the auto climate control off. It can be an annoyance but IME it’s similar behavior in other cars I’ve driven with auto climate.


Well I do not have auto climate, is the basic model, so if the light on the AC is on means the AC is On. I don't always want AC, so I have to always turn it off instead of On when I want, like in other cars.

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## TofuBoyz (Jul 10, 2018)

EVANGELIONHD said:


> Well I do not have auto climate, is the basic model, so if the light on the AC is on means the AC is On. I don't always want AC, so I have to always turn it off instead of On when I want, like in other cars.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


Ah I see. That would be annoying. I have an ODB adapter but I don’t remember seeing if it was an option for ac to default off. I’ll take a look again later.


----------



## i_am_sam_i_am (Nov 2, 2017)

EVANGELIONHD said:


> It is really annoying now with lower temperatures in the north that the AC turns on by itself everytime, if I lower the temperature and I just want some fresh air but not AC i have to manually turn it off, same if I put the dial on defroster...


https://www.telegraph.co.uk/cars/advice/should-i-run-my-air-conditioning-in-winter/

_*tl;dr*_
The air conditioning system does a lot of things. Having it on reduces the humidity in the cabin, ensures the system stays lubricated, and keeps it free of mold and mildew. It's best practice to keep in switched "on" even when you aren't trying to cool things down.


----------



## socialD (Sep 19, 2011)

Also ON does not mean that the condenser is running. Just that the auto climate is "allowed" to use it if need be.


----------



## vdubGTi04 (Jan 25, 2006)

Shadow1102 said:


> TablaRasa said:
> 
> 
> > Well that sucks! hopefully, they can find a solution/fix to that. Depending on which WW fluid you get, they can get expensive
> ...


Beware of the pink 2 in 1 RainX or other Pink Windshielf washer. It messes with the reservois sensor and you get low fluid light all the time. Look it up


----------



## Smokeybeetleman (Aug 13, 2018)

My only pet peeve is no led headlights.


----------



## HarryPooter (Mar 21, 2016)

The third row seat belts interfere with the cargo cover. I’m ready to cut them out of the car!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sp4c3m4nsp1ff17 (Feb 6, 2008)

HarryPooter said:


> The third row seat belts interfere with the cargo cover. I’m ready to cut them out of the car!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


There are little clips on the pillars that are designed to hold the seatbelts out of the way of the sliding cover. 

Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## EVANGELIONHD (May 9, 2012)

....


----------



## EVANGELIONHD (May 9, 2012)

i_am_sam_i_am said:


> https://www.telegraph.co.uk/cars/advice/should-i-run-my-air-conditioning-in-winter/
> 
> _*tl;dr*_
> The air conditioning system does a lot of things. Having it on reduces the humidity in the cabin, ensures the system stays lubricated, and keeps it free of mold and mildew. It's best practice to keep in switched "on" even when you aren't trying to cool things down.


I have lived trough many many winters using different cars without the AC on... I don't think is necessary.

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## cdubrun (Sep 15, 2016)

My only real complaint is there's no mechanical switch to dim the instrument cluster and it can't be done in the MMI while driving. I'm very sensitive to light and need the cluster as dim as possible, my wife is a total weirdo and prefers to scorch her retinas.

Other than that, a compass would be nice.

For those of you that don't like the transmission, what sort of driving do you do? I keep mine in eco mode and mostly use it to tool around town and occasionally commute, and have never had an issue. It gets a little confused driving through mountains but putting it in sport mode solves that problem to my satisfaction.


----------



## TofuBoyz (Jul 10, 2018)

cdubrun said:


> My only real complaint is there's no mechanical switch to dim the instrument cluster and it can't be done in the MMI while driving. I'm very sensitive to light and need the cluster as dim as possible, my wife is a total weirdo and prefers to scorch her retinas.
> 
> Other than that, a compass would be nice.
> 
> For those of you that don't like the transmission, what sort of driving do you do? I keep mine in eco mode and mostly use it to tool around town and occasionally commute, and have never had an issue. It gets a little confused driving through mountains but putting it in sport mode solves that problem to my satisfaction.


Not sure if this is trim specific but on my SEL I can set up driver profiles that can even be paired to each key. If you can do that you could set your profile with low lighting and hers with it bright.

I did like having a physical adjustment for that on my old civic.. it was nice to turn down the cluster brightness when driving around dark country roads.


----------



## TofuBoyz (Jul 10, 2018)

I’m pretty sure someone mentioned this earlier in the thread but it’s mildly annoying how sensitive the light sensor is for the infotainment system. On a dreary day (we get lots of those here) the navigation maps will switch to night and back to day mode every time I go under a bridge or overpass.

Not sure there’s a fix we can do ourselves, but I wish VW would have programmed it to require 10-15 seconds of darkness before it switches to night mode.


----------



## Aleks192 (Sep 22, 2018)

EVANGELIONHD said:


> I have lived trough many many winters using different cars without the AC on... I don't think is necessary.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


I don't think you realize it but a few modes (like the defrost setting) triggers AC without the AC function turned on. That's on any vehicle equipped with AC, it's very noticable on older vehicles that had noisy compressor clutches. So while you may not have turned it on physically, if you have that selected it is using AC to dehumidify the air and increase the rate of defog/defrost


----------



## EVANGELIONHD (May 9, 2012)

Aleks192 said:


> I don't think you realize it but a few modes (like the defrost setting) triggers AC without the AC function turned on. That's on any vehicle equipped with AC, it's very noticable on older vehicles that had noisy compressor clutches. So while you may not have turned it on physically, if you have that selected it is using AC to dehumidify the air and increase the rate of defog/defrost


And thats why ai don't drive american cars... lol 

No but really my all other 2 VW's don't do that and trust me I have been testing it with the open hood and the clutch does not engage by itself even on defrost mode

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## Aleks192 (Sep 22, 2018)

EVANGELIONHD said:


> And thats why ai don't drive american cars... lol
> 
> No but really my all other 2 VW's don't do that and trust me I have been testing it with the open hood and the clutch does not engage by itself even on defrost mode
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


Sorry, I don't think it's an American car thing. It's a function of the dehumidification that AC provides. I'm not driving an American vehicle either, so don't be a euro-snob. I'm from there too (Netherlands). The fact is that HEAT and AIR do not defog or defrost a windshield, you only need to drive an older car without AC in a cold climate to realize that you can have the opposite effect, and it will cause fog on the windshield due to HUMIDITY not temperature. You need to control the HUMIDITY, and that's what AC does. Thanks for your anecdote though

Edit: feel free to google how many instances this question comes up, plus all the YouTube videos, advice pages, etc. I promise your car will do it too


----------



## EVANGELIONHD (May 9, 2012)

Aleks192 said:


> Sorry, I don't think it's an American car thing. It's a function of the dehumidification that AC provides. I'm not driving an American vehicle either, so don't be a euro-snob. I'm from there too (Netherlands). The fact is that HEAT and AIR do not defog or defrost a windshield, you only need to drive an older car without AC in a cold climate to realize that you can have the opposite effect, and it will cause fog on the windshield due to HUMIDITY not temperature. You need to control the HUMIDITY, and that's what AC does. Thanks for your anecdote though
> 
> Edit: feel free to google how many instances this question comes up, plus all the YouTube videos, advice pages, etc. I promise your car will do it too


Im not sn euro snob even less on thisnpost feeling so dissapointed with this american VW POS...

But my mkIV will think different from your youtube videos... when 4 years ago the ac compressor died and me instead of replacing it just remove it and had a smaller belt installed... and now every winter as long as the engine is hot it will defrost windshield and even rear glass with out the need of AC and keep the car working just dandy

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## Aleks192 (Sep 22, 2018)

EVANGELIONHD said:


> Im not sn euro snob even less on thisnpost feeling so dissapointed with this american VW POS...
> 
> But my mkIV will think different from your youtube videos... when 4 years ago the ac compressor died and me instead of replacing it just remove it and had a smaller belt installed... and now every winter as long as the engine is hot it will defrost windshield and even rear glass with out the need of AC and keep the car working just dandy
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


I too had a Mk4 GTI and mine definitely ran the AC on defrost. Anecdote for anecdote. Regardless, any search will tell you that your experience or opinion is against the majority. But whatever floats your boat


----------



## HarryPooter (Mar 21, 2016)

sp4c3m4nsp1ff17 said:


> There are little clips on the pillars that are designed to hold the seatbelts out of the way of the sliding cover.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


Yeah, I’ve used those and the belt always comes out. I’m just about ready to cut them out as I never use the 3rd row.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dimedrol (Oct 15, 2018)

After 10 months of driving a Tiguan Highline 2.0 TSI 180HP:

1. Jerky transmission in the low gears
2. Rough and grainy engine sound under load and/or when accelerating. Have seen the same on youtube, so definitely not my car's problem only, though some claim theirs is super smooth and quiet (go figure)
3. The engine could use more power. The 220HP version is slightly better in that regard.
4. Squeaking every now and then in various locations.


----------



## scirockalot8v (Sep 16, 2006)

No locking glove box. Noticed this today. 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## RedHotFuzz (Nov 16, 2015)

scirockalot8v said:


> No locking glove box. Noticed this today.


Oh good grief. This was the case with my ‘17 Jetta and I figured it was just part of the “cheapness” of that vehicle. But no locking glovebox on a $40k Tiguan???


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

Why would someone need a locking glovebox? I really don't see the need to lock it. Kinda a waste, no? The car itself locks so that's good enough. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## RedHotFuzz (Nov 16, 2015)

D3Audi said:


> Why would someone need a locking glovebox? I really don't see the need to lock it. Kinda a waste, no? The car itself locks so that's good enough.


Extra protection in case you forget to lock your car. 

Extra protection in smash-and-grab incidents.

Keeping things inaccessible from kids.


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

RedHotFuzz said:


> Extra protection in case you forget to lock your car.
> 
> Extra protection in smash-and-grab incidents.
> 
> Keeping things inaccessible from kids.


Gotcha. I only keep my owners manual in there. But I suppose it could be useful if someone keeps something of value in there. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## smg64ct203 (Jan 26, 2003)

I find the heater very weak. I use auto and it's getting colder and if it's on 72 and I turn it up, shouldn't the fan increase? Last winter the only way to get it warm inside was to take it out of auto. Do I need to take it in?


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

smg64ct203 said:


> I find the heater very weak. I use auto and it's getting colder and if it's on 72 and I turn it up, shouldn't the fan increase? Last winter the only way to get it warm inside was to take it out of auto. Do I need to take it in?


I agree with this. Auto mode is a bit odd in this car. I only switch on Auto when the car is around a temp I like. When I first get in I turn everything up. 

I wouldn't call the heater weak. My Tiguan endured -40 last winter and the heater did it's job - on high with the fan speed all the way up lol. A much better heater than my old car actually. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## smg64ct203 (Jan 26, 2003)

D3Audi said:


> I agree with this. Auto mode is a bit odd in this car. I only switch on Auto when the car is around a temp I like. When I first get in I turn everything up.
> 
> I wouldn't call the heater weak. My Tiguan endured -40 last winter and the heater did it's job - on high with the fan speed all the way up lol. A much better heater than my old car actually.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Mine will put out the heat but not in auto mode. I find that the heat comes on quick, but when it's cold out and auto is on you can turn it up to 78 and the heat will only trickle out very slow.


----------



## TofuBoyz (Jul 10, 2018)

RedHotFuzz said:


> Extra protection in case you forget to lock your car.
> 
> Extra protection in smash-and-grab incidents.
> 
> Keeping things inaccessible from kids.


If someone can smash through your window they’re more than capable of getting through some flimsy plastic glovebox. 

It’s more for a valet type situation. On my Accord you were supposed to take the physical key with you and just give the valet the empty keyfob. Just to keep them from swiping your gps or whatever else you want to keep in there without doing some obvious damage. I think I used it twice in 4 years, at my wife’s insistence. 

I can see its use for some people, though in the case of a break in all it does is signal to a thief that anything worth taking is set aside for them in there.


----------



## scirockalot8v (Sep 16, 2006)

That's the only time I've used it. Valet parking or at car shows where I would leave my windows down.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## rocketjay1 (Jan 25, 2018)

Yes, how so many people are making it out to be something this vehicle to something it is not. It's a Tiguan a mid-level SUV, not a Golf R Love it or leave it but stop bitching about it


----------



## socialD (Sep 19, 2011)

TofuBoyz said:


> I’m pretty sure someone mentioned this earlier in the thread but it’s mildly annoying how sensitive the light sensor is for the infotainment system. On a dreary day (we get lots of those here) the navigation maps will switch to night and back to day mode every time I go under a bridge or overpass.
> 
> Not sure there’s a fix we can do ourselves, but I wish VW would have programmed it to require 10-15 seconds of darkness before it switches to night mode.


Your headlights are flashing that often as well if in auto mode...


----------



## TofuBoyz (Jul 10, 2018)

socialD said:


> Your headlights are flashing that often as well if in auto mode...


They are on the same sensor? I guess that makes sense. That’s kind of hilarious. I guess the good thing is this happens in dreary but still daylight situations, so the cars ahead of me probably don’t notice the low beams coming on like they would flashing the brights at night.


----------



## TofuBoyz (Jul 10, 2018)

Maybe that’s why they don’t put an indicator on the dash that the lights are on.. so you can’t tell they’re flashing on and off. I’ve been trying to figure if the light switch lights up differently when they come on.


----------



## castlecraver (Feb 8, 2007)

TofuBoyz said:


> Maybe that’s why they don’t put an indicator on the dash that the lights are on.. so you can’t tell they’re flashing on and off. I’ve been trying to figure if the light switch lights up differently when they come on.


I think the indicator is on the headlight knob. I leave mine in auto mode and when the headlights come on the headlight icon on the knob turns green.


----------



## socialD (Sep 19, 2011)

My typical drive includes a tree lined street. They cast just enough shade that the lights are going on and off the whole way even on a bright sunny day.

What’s extra hilarious is when the sun is at the right angle and the Tiguan gets scared of its own shadow and turns the lights on because the pillar/roof blocks the sensor.


----------



## Tarik (Jun 21, 1999)

smg64ct203 said:


> I find the heater very weak. I use auto and it's getting colder and if it's on 72 and I turn it up, shouldn't the fan increase? Last winter the only way to get it warm inside was to take it out of auto. Do I need to take it in?


I have exactly the same "problem" and behavior on our Tiguan. I can compare the auto climate control to my previous car (Saab 9-3) only. The auto climate in Tiguan does not really increase fan speed (opposite to my Saab experience). You really need to use manual setting which is not how auto climate should work. Who knows, maybe some recall/TBS and SW adjustment will solve the issue.


----------



## smg64ct203 (Jan 26, 2003)

Tarik said:


> I have exactly the same "problem" and behavior on our Tiguan. I can compare the auto climate control to my previous car (Saab 9-3) only. The auto climate in Tiguan does not really increase fan speed (opposite to my Saab experience). You really need to use manual setting which is not how auto climate should work. Who knows, maybe some recall/TBS and SW adjustment will solve the issue.


I guess I'm not the only one. I also had a Saab 9-3 and a Honda Pilot and they worked much better. I think it's dumb that I have to take it out of auto mode to get heat. I will bring it up with the dealer.


----------



## GavinD (Jun 19, 2014)

smg64ct203 said:


> I guess I'm not the only one. I also had a Saab 9-3 and a Honda Pilot and they worked much better. I think it's dumb that I have to take it out of auto mode to get heat. I will bring it up with the dealer.


The Auto setting will not ramp the fans up if you request heat but the coolant is still cold. It will wait for the coolant to come up to temp first before increasing fan speed so it doesn't spend the first five minutes of your drive blowing ice cold air at you.
If you want heat faster, that's what the heated seats are for.
If you want heat even faster than the heated seats, that's what the remote starter is for.


----------



## MisterF (Jul 26, 2018)

GavinD said:


> The Auto setting will not ramp the fans up if you request heat but the coolant is still cold. It will wait for the coolant to come up to temp first before increasing fan speed so it doesn't spend the first five minutes of your drive blowing ice cold air at you.
> If you want heat faster, that's what the heated seats are for.
> If you want heat even faster than the heated seats, that's what the remote starter is for.


I have an hour commute. On Auto, the fan speed never goes above the first or second fan speed and only blows out the two front vents closest to the doors. It does not matter how high I set the temp to, or how long I've been in the car/how warm the coolant is.

It will eventually warm up with the heat "trickling" out like some said before.

If I want the car to warm up quickly I have to turn the temp up, turn the fan speed up, then select the vents I want it to come out of(Instead of just the two vents I want it to blow out all four of the fronts and the two rears for the rear passengers as well). 

It seams like an overly complicated way to warm the car up when it is supposed to be "auto".

Once the car is sufficiently warm I switch it back to auto.


----------



## scirockalot8v (Sep 16, 2006)

Auto works fine for me. I was using it manually for a while then saw this thread and decided to try auto. Works great. Set my heat to 79. I usually have to drop it down 15 min. Into my commute.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## moveingfaster (Oct 4, 2006)

scirockalot8v said:


> Auto works fine for me. I was using it manually for a while then saw this thread and decided to try auto. Works great. Set my heat to 79. I usually have to drop it down 15 min. Into my commute.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Auto works great for mine too, no problems at all. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## socialD (Sep 19, 2011)

MisterF said:


> I have an hour commute. On Auto, the fan speed never goes above the first or second fan speed and only blows out the two front vents closest to the doors. It does not matter how high I set the temp to, or how long I've been in the car/how warm the coolant is.
> 
> It will eventually warm up with the heat "trickling" out like some said before.
> 
> ...


You mean the floor vents? Heat is supposed to come out there since heat rises and all. Plus that way you don't dry out your eyes and make yourself groggy blasting yourself in the face with heat.


----------



## smg64ct203 (Jan 26, 2003)

MisterF said:


> I have an hour commute. On Auto, the fan speed never goes above the first or second fan speed and only blows out the two front vents closest to the doors. It does not matter how high I set the temp to, or how long I've been in the car/how warm the coolant is.
> 
> It will eventually warm up with the heat "trickling" out like some said before.
> 
> ...


Mine operates just like yours


----------



## Smokeybeetleman (Aug 13, 2018)

One thing I'm not liking after having my sel for a few weeks is how the navigation gives you really horrible routes. It doesn't like back roads. Google maps or waze is way better. I also don't like how the arrow travels down instead of up. I feel it's backwards. I'm traveling forward so why is it going down on the map?


----------



## socialD (Sep 19, 2011)

Smokeybeetleman said:


> One thing I'm not liking after having my sel for a few weeks is how the navigation gives you really horrible routes. It doesn't like back roads. Google maps or waze is way better. I also don't like how the arrow travels down instead of up. I feel it's backwards. I'm traveling forward so why is it going down on the map?


You must have hit the button to lock north to the top.


----------



## RedHotFuzz (Nov 16, 2015)

Smokeybeetleman said:


> One thing I'm not liking after having my sel for a few weeks is how the navigation gives you really horrible routes. It doesn't like back roads.


Factory nav systems always suck. That’s why CarPlay is a must for me in every vehicle.


----------



## TofuBoyz (Jul 10, 2018)

Yeah the main thing I like with the factory navigation is that it will show you the next turn on the center dash. Other than that google maps, Waze, and Apple maps are all so much better, and you don’t have to pay for traffic data and map updates.


----------



## RedHotFuzz (Nov 16, 2015)

TofuBoyz said:


> Yeah the main thing I like with the factory navigation is that it will show you the next turn on the center dash.


True. I wish they’d set that up to work with CarPlay/Android Auto nav apps.


----------



## TofuBoyz (Jul 10, 2018)

One thing I wish we could do is have the blind spot monitor beep rather than just flash the little light in the mirror, unless I’m not seeing an option in a menu somewhere? I wish I could have it beep like the rear cross traffic alert does.


----------



## Smokeybeetleman (Aug 13, 2018)

I didn't do anything. Maybe it was like that. How do I change it? I tried but didn't have any luck.


----------



## socialD (Sep 19, 2011)

Smokeybeetleman said:


> I didn't do anything. Maybe it was like that. How do I change it? I tried but didn't have any luck.


The top right compass icon on the screen. Tap the N to lock or unlock north to the top of screen.


----------



## Smokeybeetleman (Aug 13, 2018)

Perfect. Thanks!


----------



## socialD (Sep 19, 2011)

Encountered an odd stop/start behavior today. Came to a stop checking out our new house under construction, start/stop activated while we gawked. Then I selected reverse to back up a bit and it prompted me to manually restart. So I hit the start button, while still in reverse, and got a violent shake and it stalled out.


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

socialD said:


> ....and it prompted me to manually restart. So I hit the start button, while still in reverse, and got a violent shake and it stalled out.


Interesting. The only times my car has ever forced me to manually restart, it insisted that I shift into neutral or park before it would crank. I'm surprised it even tried to start in reverse. I know it won't let you start it when it is in drive (even though the car does this all the time). I've never tried it in reverse.

Have Fun!

Don


----------



## Ace Deprave (Jun 8, 2012)

TofuBoyz said:


> One thing I wish we could do is have the blind spot monitor beep rather than just flash the little light in the mirror, unless I’m not seeing an option in a menu somewhere? I wish I could have it beep like the rear cross traffic alert does.


That's something my wife wishes hers had too. Her CX-9 that we traded in for the Tiguan had it, so she misses it. At least the Tiguan doesn't have the blind spots the CX-9 did.


----------



## GavinD (Jun 19, 2014)

socialD said:


> Encountered an odd stop/start behavior today. Came to a stop checking out our new house under construction, start/stop activated while we gawked. Then I selected reverse to back up a bit and it prompted me to manually restart. So I hit the start button, while still in reverse, and got a violent shake and it stalled out.


A quick pump of the brake pedal (specifically, lifting your foot most the way up, then pushing back down) will trigger the Stop-Start system to restart the engine without the car actually moving. If mine shuts off in Drive, I almost always do this to restart the engine before I do anything else. It also helps get the engine running before you scoot out into a hole in traffic, if need be. Much easier than fumbling for the Cancel button.

In fact, there's a happy spot in the brake pedal travel where the car won't move, the but Start-Stop won't activate, no pumping necessary. I use this frequently in situations where I know I won't be sitting for more than a second or two and don't want the engine to shut off then restart.


----------



## socialD (Sep 19, 2011)

GavinD said:


> A quick pump of the brake pedal (specifically, lifting your foot most the way up, then pushing back down) will trigger the Stop-Start system to restart the engine without the car actually moving. If mine shuts off in Drive, I almost always do this to restart the engine before I do anything else. It also helps get the engine running before you scoot out into a hole in traffic, if need be. Much easier than fumbling for the Cancel button.
> 
> In fact, there's a happy spot in the brake pedal travel where the car won't move, the but Start-Stop won't activate, no pumping necessary. I use this frequently in situations where I know I won't be sitting for more than a second or two and don't want the engine to shut off then restart.


Yeah I usually just goose the steering wheel to restart it if I want to start it early. But now that summer heat is gone usually just let it do its thing.

But this was just a really odd situation where it prompted me to manually restart, after I had selected reverse. And not thinking I just went ahead and tried to manually restart it reverse.


----------



## scirockalot8v (Sep 16, 2006)

My coffee mug doesn't fit.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## TofuBoyz (Jul 10, 2018)

Now that it gets dark so early I noticed yesterday that the light in the trunk is pretty sad. I know I’ve seen some others mention that as well. Going to look into replacing it with something brighter, or maybe just get one of those stick-on battery powered motion sensor lights


----------



## castlecraver (Feb 8, 2007)

Out of curiosity- why do some markets get some things like the pop open dash storage and some get the dash cubby hole? I know there are a number of differences between the different market versions but this one popped into my head first. Is this purely trying to cut costs or did they think the cubby would be more popular in the US market than the pop open door? Genuinely curious what factors into what markets get what accessories/trims etc.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

scirockalot8v said:


> My coffee mug doesn't fit.


----------



## autostrophic (Aug 23, 2011)

castlecraver said:


> Out of curiosity- why do some markets get some things like the pop open dash storage and some get the dash cubby hole? I know there are a number of differences between the different market versions but this one popped into my head first. Is this purely trying to cut costs or did they think the cubby would be more popular in the US market than the pop open door? Genuinely curious what factors into what markets get what accessories/trims etc.


It’s a cost saving option since other markets also pay a lot more for a Tiguan. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GavinD (Jun 19, 2014)

Shadow1102 said:


> I would love for the night mode to be strictly time based, but I could not find any such setting in either AA, Google Maps or car menu. Where did you see such setting?
> Thanks!


Bringing this one back from the dead because I finally found the answer for it! I knew I had seen this before...

In order to access this setting, you have to enable Developer Mode in AA. To do this, launch AA when not connected to the car, click the hamburger (menu button, 3-lines, whatever you want to call it), About.
Now, tap the "About Android Auto" header 10+ times, until you see a toast saying that you're now a developer.
Click the 3 dots menu button, and go to Developer settings.
The Day/Night option lets you choose from car-controlled, phone-controlled, always day, and always night modes. In this case, phone-controlled should choose the theme based on the time & location of the phone.

As long as you don't play with the other settings, there's really no harm to enabling Developer Mode. This is a pretty common Android feature, in case you've never accessed it before.


----------



## Shadow1102 (Jul 16, 2018)

Thanks GavinD! 

So it happened I solved another pet peeve of mine today - inability to turn on side mirror defoggers. I guess I misunderstood directions I found somewhere and was trying to turn it on by pressing the knob back towards the sign. Naturally it didn't work. Finally decided to read the manual and despite it being vague, I realized I had to turn the knob so it points to warmer sign


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

GavinD said:


> Bringing this one back from the dead because I finally found the answer for it! I knew I had seen this before...
> 
> In order to access this setting, you have to enable Developer Mode in AA. To do this, launch AA when not connected to the car, click the hamburger (menu button, 3-lines, whatever you want to call it), About.
> Now, tap the "About Android Auto" header 10+ times, until you see a toast saying that you're now a developer.
> ...


I just tried this on my phone, now I can't wait till tomorrow when I can test it out. I exited developer mode after making the change so that I couldn't accidentally mess up something else.

Have Fun!

Don


----------



## harrysmom919 (Nov 26, 2018)

*Can't read the text messages*

Hi,
This is my first post. I am a Volkswagen/Audi girl and I have LOVED every single one I've driven. I've had a Tiguan SEL for about a month and while for the most part I love it, there is one thing that is driving me CRAZY. I can't read the incoming text messages. I see that I have a message, it shows on the screen but if I am driving and I touch the text message box or the inbox, it tells me that the screen is not available while the car is in motion. I never had this problem in my Jetta. I thought the whole idea was to have the test message read out loud while I'm driving so I don't look at my phone. Can I change this setting because it makes no sense to show me I have a message that I can't read or hear. 

Thanks!!


----------



## i_am_sam_i_am (Nov 2, 2017)

harrysmom919 said:


> Hi,
> This is my first post. I am a Volkswagen/Audi girl and I have LOVED every single one I've driven. I've had a Tiguan SEL for about a month and while for the most part I love it, there is one thing that is driving me CRAZY. I can't read the incoming text messages. I see that I have a message, it shows on the screen but if I am driving and I touch the text message box or the inbox, it tells me that the screen is not available while the car is in motion. I never had this problem in my Jetta. I thought the whole idea was to have the test message read out loud while I'm driving so I don't look at my phone. Can I change this setting because it makes no sense to show me I have a message that I can't read or hear.
> 
> Thanks!!


We're going to need a bit more information. 


What type of phone are you using?
How are you connecting your phone (i.e., CarPlay, Android Auto, Bluetooth)?

<del>Reading your text messages aloud will only work using your phone's virtual assistant (Siri, etc), and not the VW interface. This is done when you phone is connected via either CarPlay or Android Auto.</del>

edit: On iOS, ensue that Show Notifications is set to "on" withing your Bluetooth connection in order for the messages icon to appear and messages to be read via the VW interface.


----------



## inv4zn (Jan 10, 2018)

i_am_sam_i_am said:


> We're going to need a bit more information.
> 
> 
> What type of phone are you using?
> ...


This is not true - my car reads my texts fine to me and I've never used CarPlay or AA. Phone is paired to car via bluetooth only. 

OP, did you try hitting the little "chat" icon next to each message?

The way my car works is:
1. I hear the text message notification, and a little blue 1 shows up next to the Mail icon in "Phone".
2. I tap on the Mail icon, and it takes me to my text messages inbox, where it shows all the texts I've received. 
3. I tap on the little "Chat" blurb to the right of each message, and the car (VW Assistant) reads each message, message sender, and time. 

Keep in mind that you need to give the car access to your Messages - this should have been asked of you the first time you paired your phone. If you clicked no, or never got the prompt, delete the car from your phone and delete the phone from your car, and try pairing again. Your phone should ask if you want to give VW access to your messages. 

2018 Tiguan Highline R-line, w/ Samsung Galaxy S9+


----------



## i_am_sam_i_am (Nov 2, 2017)

inv4zn said:


> This is not true - my car reads my texts fine to me and I've never used CarPlay or AA. Phone is paired to car via bluetooth only.


I stand corrected. 
I did not have notifications set "on" via Bluetooth so this option was not visible to me.

Thanks @inv4zn for the correction.


----------



## inv4zn (Jan 10, 2018)

^Glad to be of service 

I still can't get over how 'mean' the VW lady sounds though lol


----------



## harrysmom919 (Nov 26, 2018)

inv4zn said:


> This is not true - my car reads my texts fine to me and I've never used CarPlay or AA. Phone is paired to car via bluetooth only.
> 
> OP, did you try hitting the little "chat" icon next to each message?
> 
> ...


I will definitely try that! Thank you!


----------



## justrainwater (Nov 22, 2018)

SEL-P 4motion R line here. I wish the mirrors fold/unfold only when ignition is switched on/off rather than with the operation of the doors.


----------



## rev18gti (Sep 15, 2002)

justrainwater said:


> SEL-P 4motion R line here. I wish the mirrors fold/unfold only when ignition is switched on/off rather than with the operation of the doors.


This x 1000

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## RMac22 (Nov 20, 2018)

After having my Tiguan for just about 2 months now my only real complaint is the climate control settings via remote start.

The only thing I would like to adjust are the defrost settings so that when I remote start it defaults to what was set when I last shut the car off. I read that this is possible through Vag Com, but my dealership didn’t seem to know anything about it. 

It defeats the purpose of warming up my car if I have to get in it and wait for the window to defrost.


----------



## nipp0n (Nov 21, 2018)

2018 Tiguan Highline

Only had the car a week so not much yet to complain about.. yet. I will add to my list as I discover new irritants.

NAV system is UScentric. Feature to set preferred gas stations only includes US stations with no Canadian stations or feature to customize stations
Sensors are extremely weather sensitive, becoming useless in slushy snowy conditions (which we get a lot of in Canada)
Manuals are of a necessity large but not available in pdf format (easier to search a pdf)
Infotainment system (including NAV ) manual lacks details


----------



## socialD (Sep 19, 2011)

nipp0n said:


> [*]Manuals are of a necessity large but not available in pdf format (easier to search a pdf)
> [/LIST]


Online searchable manual here:
https://www.vwserviceandparts.com/digital-resources/online-owners-manual/


----------



## RedHotFuzz (Nov 16, 2015)

nipp0n said:


> [*]Manuals are of a necessity large but not available in pdf format (easier to search a pdf)


I simply can’t comprehend why VW can’t/won’t throw a PDF of the owners manual on the website. It’s the freaking year 2018 already!!!


----------



## nipp0n (Nov 21, 2018)

socialD said:


> Online searchable manual here:
> https://www.vwserviceandparts.com/digital-resources/online-owners-manual/


And once again... Only for US VIN's


----------



## socialD (Sep 19, 2011)

nipp0n said:


> And once again... Only for US VIN's


Just grab a random one from a dealer listing. Not like they are vin specific or secured in any way. Here's one: 3VV4B7AX1JM203446


----------



## nipp0n (Nov 21, 2018)

socialD said:


> Just grab a random one from a dealer listing. Not like they are vin specific or secured in any way. Here's one: 3VV4B7AX1JM203446


Thanks for the VIN, but to continue my complaint the manual is still pretty lousy. For example

While I find I can add personal POIs I have no idea how to format them.
Searching from among the POIs still seems a mystery to me, I don't find a menu structure to search only Asian restaurants, or Shopping Malls, or....
Perhaps these functions are there I just can't find them in the manual, and that is just, shall I say it, Bad German Engineering.

Regards

k


----------



## spacerust (Nov 27, 2018)

*Things that annoy me of my 2018 Tiguan SEL Premium R-Line*

First off, I think its a nice looking vehicle. I got the habenero orange one. R-Line trim. The one thing that annoys me is having to turn off the engine stop button every time I turn on the car. I hate that auto engine stop feature, and wish my setting would be remembered after I shut off the car. Second, the key fob range. I find that I have to be kinda close to the car to unlock it. Also when I try and open the hatch back, it sometimes stops just a little after opening. A tad annoying. Sometimes I have to make sure that the hatch closes all the way. Oh, I almost forgot. I wish the headliner (the cover that closes the skylight) was a little thicker and less flimsy. 

The engine noise is a tad raspy..but not bad. I also wish the Tiguan had slightly more horse power. 

I am past my mid forties, so I slowed down a bit in my life. The car has ok pickup. My main thing is that the car was not ugly. I like the orange with the body shape. The orange really fits the shape of the car. I like the digital cockpit and navigator unit.


----------



## Shadow1102 (Jul 16, 2018)

Quite minor, but I would prefer my Tig to have that higher trim front with LED headlights. It's so much nicer looking than a regular one. (We have SE)


----------



## sp4c3m4nsp1ff17 (Feb 6, 2008)

Shadow1102 said:


> Quite minor, but I would prefer my Tig to have that higher trim front with LED headlights. It's so much nicer looking than a regular one. (We have SE)


This is an issue on most cars - inclusion of better performing headlights on lower trims. Headlights are absolutely vital as a safety feature - VW is throwing in other automated safety features on all trims...why cant they at least make it an OPTION for drivers to have better visibility at night without having to spend 80% more on the same vehivle???

Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## myelumia (Dec 14, 2018)

I had to get the Bumperdillo - 2 scratches on the bumper in the first 30 days of owning my 18. The door opening detents bug me, the first stop is not far enough to get out, and the second bangs into the car next to you - same issue on my 15 beetle. Other than the typical getting used to the power train, I like the Tiguan


----------



## Ivoryt (Aug 11, 2010)

myelumia said:


> I had to get the Bumperdillo - 2 scratches on the bumper in the first 30 days of owning my 18. The door opening detents bug me, the first stop is not far enough to get out, and the second bangs into the car next to you - same issue on my 15 beetle. Other than the typical getting used to the power train, I like the Tiguan


I put the clear paint protection film on my bumper knowing that it would be just a matter of time before I scratch mine up. Good call on the Bumperdillo!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## nipp0n (Nov 21, 2018)

*NAV system tries to pretend it is French, while making it's announcments in English*

I live in Montreal. I use the NAV system all the time.

A quirk (and not unique to the VW NAV) is that when it comes to announcing street names it assumes the name is French and it "tries" to sound like it "knows" how to pronounce the name (it does not). This leads to much confusion and occasional hilarity.


----------



## Crappie man (Nov 22, 2018)

Wife just bought me 19 sel 4 motion r and just got it yesterday she surprised me. Ot has left tail lights and front led running lights but that's it. Last night it was not great. Seems the premium pkg comes.with all led. Can dealer change these to led like premium


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

So I've had my Tiguan a little over a year now. Overall I absolutely love it. I have an SE 4Motion model with fog lights. However there are several big gripes I have about the car after owning it for awhile. Some are real gripes and some are just personal preference. 

1.) Interior lighting color... I HATE the white button lights. Every car has white led interior buttons nowadays. What happened to the red that VW has always had... Red was so much nicer and easier on the eyes. The white is just bland. I get that they need to keep up with the times... But. 

2.) No active grille shutters. Seems most other new cars I have driven had active grille shutters. A few weeks ago it was -18°F and the car never even started blowing warm air for quite awhile. Never got hot after it started blowing slightly warm. I think it's cause the Tiguan has big grille openings and a really tiny engine. 

3.) Width of the car. Ok I know it's a Tiguan and was designed for Europe. But if it was 2-3" wider it'd look so much better. It's kinda narrow and awkwardly long. Some width would make up for the length. (I'm grasping here, I know). 

4.) Mirrors are really small. They really could be a little bigger or more square. 

5.) The ridges in the roof!!! Anyone who knows me knows I'm super anti sunroof. So my Tiguan doesn't have a sunroof. And usually cars with no sunroof have a flat roof. Well not the Tiguan. It has ridges/bumps in the roof which makes it harder to mount low profile roof attachements.









Overall though I really like the Tiguan. A lot of my gripes are stupid (and I know that). I'd recommend the Tiguan to anyone who is looking for a good CUV that has much higher quality than the competition. I used to complain about power but after the direct throttle response tweak it's so much better. You really feel the 221lb tq off the line. This car is very zippy now. Combine that with the 19" wheels I run in the summer with 255 width tires and the car drives and handles very well. Very sporty! Headlights were another gripe I used to have but I run DeAutoLED now and they're great. Although soon I'm planning to upgrade to the Highline/SEL-Premium replica led lights.









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

D3Audi said:


> 1.) Interior lighting color... I HATE the white button lights. Every car has white led interior buttons nowadays. What happened to the red that VW has always had... Red was so much nicer and easier on the eyes. The white is just bland. I get that they need to keep up with the times... But.
> 2.) No active grille shutters. Seems most other new cars I have driven had active grille shutters. A few weeks ago it was -18°F and the car never even started blowing warm air for quite awhile. Never got hot after it started blowing slightly warm. I think it's cause the Tiguan has big grille openings and a really tiny engine.
> 3.) Width of the car. Ok I know it's a Tiguan and was designed for Europe. But if it was 2-3" wider it'd look so much better. It's kinda narrow and awkwardly long. Some width would make up for the length. (I'm grasping here, I know).
> 4.) Mirrors are really small. They really could be a little bigger or more square.
> 5.) The ridges in the roof!!! Anyone who knows me knows I'm super anti sunroof. So my Tiguan doesn't have a sunroof. And usually cars with no sunroof have a flat roof. Well not the Tiguan. It has ridges/bumps in the roof which makes it harder to mount low profile roof attachements.


My opinion (if you care):

1) I don't care about interior light color, but you can buy LED replacements for all of the interior lighting. Here is one good source: https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthr...setups-for-the-2018-models!-www-deAutoLED-com
2) I agree, but active shutters would add to the cost of the car and they would also be just one more thing that can (and eventually will) fail.
3) If the car was any wider, it would have to have power folding mirrors (one more thing to fail) just to fit in my skinny single car garage. As it is I only have about 2-3 inches of clearance on each side of my mirrors. I guess if you want wider, an Atlas might be for you.
4) I believe that the mirrors are kept rounded and smallish for aerodynamic efficiency (wind resistance) in order to help with fuel economy.
5) I agree about the sunroof (see my signature below) but I am also an engineer and I realize that those "ridges/bumps" are there to add strength and rigidity to the roof without adding additional weight. They are there for a good purpose.

Have Fun!

Don


----------



## beetlemann (Jul 1, 2015)

The size of the North American Tiguan is too big for me. That's what I don't like about mine. It's too big. The old Tiguan was ~174" in length. The new Euro Tiguan is ~176". The NA version is ~185"!


----------



## HarryPooter (Mar 21, 2016)

Those damn third row seat belts don’t detach. It’s a real PITA when using the roll cover. Yes, I know there are little slots for them, but they clearly don’t stay in there.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## socialD (Sep 19, 2011)

beetlemann said:


> The size of the North American Tiguan is too big for me. That's what I don't like about mine. It's too big. The old Tiguan was ~174" in length. The new Euro Tiguan is ~176". The NA version is ~185"!


The old one also couldn’t hold much more than a Golf/GTI. This one finally presents a case for going with an SUV with the massive increase in cargo capacity.


----------



## Crappie man (Nov 22, 2018)

The new Audi q3 will be very nice and little smaller but cost goes up. Just got my tiguan yesterday so too new for me and dont know much at all about it. I always drive mid size trucks for last 9 yrs with exception to our 04 gx 470 that I've been driving last 4 months because I sold my truck. It has been our 3rd vehicle ever since my wife got her tourareg in dec of 14.


----------



## myelumia (Dec 14, 2018)

*one more minor issue*

On my 15 beetle convertible (classic), if I continue to hold the driver window button when the window is all the way down, it will drop all the windows and works the opposite on the up cycle. Tiguan (18 SE) doesn't work this way and to roll all the windows down or up, you need to use all the buttons. Kind of annoying. Maybe the Beetle has the capability because of the drop top. Would be nice to add that capability to the Tiguan.


----------



## myelumia (Dec 14, 2018)

*seatbelt alarm*

Anyone else had their cell phone sitting on the passenger seat trigger the seatbelt alarm when plugged in to car play? 

Oh, that's another thing, you can connect and switch between two phones via Bluetooth, but only one at a time via carplay. Kind of a drag to change when you have a work and personal phone and the state has a hands free requirement.


----------



## scirockalot8v (Sep 16, 2006)

I bought one of these.









Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## i_am_sam_i_am (Nov 2, 2017)

myelumia said:


> Oh, that's another thing, you can connect and switch between two phones via Bluetooth, but only one at a time via carplay. Kind of a drag to change when you have a work and personal phone and the state has a hands free requirement.


This is a limitation of Apple CarPlay and not the vehicle.


----------



## myelumia (Dec 14, 2018)

PITA that carplay locks out the Bluetooth connections so you have to choose either or


----------



## Jiggie2 (Aug 28, 2017)

We have had our 19 Tiguan se for a week tomorrow. We down sized from a Honda Pilot exl, and the se has everything our pilot did except for the power passenger seat which would be a gripe. But our tig has things our Pilot didn’t like awd which is the main reason we got rid of it. Other gripes are that the 19 se doesn’t have fog lights, like the 18 did and they don’t seem to be available in the accessories catalog yet. Also I the stereo seems to be sub par to the one in the Honda that had a factory sub, but love the infotainment we have with the vw. I like my music loud lol. I agree with others about the start stop, lack of power and funky transmission. Also Like other people the fact of the led daytime running lights with halogen headlights sucks. They seem very dim at night, but found the link on here for the upgrade so those will get ordered next week. Also wish it came with the rear fog light like most European vehicles do. It comes in very helpful when driving is bad weather especially fog and snow. I’ll be looking online for the parts from Europe. None of theses things make me regret buying it tho. It is perfect for our family and we have the 3rd row if we need it. Our 3 kids fit across the middle row just fine. I’ll proly buy a used r line for a 2nd vehicle next year and do a bunch of performance mods to it.


----------



## Smokeybeetleman (Aug 13, 2018)

Jiggie2 said:


> We have had our 19 Tiguan se for a week tomorrow. We down sized from a Honda Pilot exl, and the se has everything our pilot did except for the power passenger seat which would be a gripe. But our tig has things our Pilot didn’t like awd which is the main reason we got rid of it. Other gripes are that the 19 se doesn’t have fog lights, like the 18 did and they don’t seem to be available in the accessories catalog yet. Also I the stereo seems to be sub par to the one in the Honda that had a factory sub, but love the infotainment we have with the vw. I like my music loud lol. I agree with others about the start stop, lack of power and funky transmission. Also Like other people the fact of the led daytime running lights with halogen headlights sucks. They seem very dim at night, but found the link on here for the upgrade so those will get ordered next week. Also wish it came with the rear fog light like most European vehicles do. It comes in very helpful when driving is bad weather especially fog and snow. I’ll be looking online for the parts from Europe. None of theses things make me regret buying it tho. It is perfect for our family and we have the 3rd row if we need it. Our 3 kids fit across the middle row just fine. I’ll proly buy a used r line for a 2nd vehicle next year and do a bunch of performance mods to it.


The 2018 SE's didn't come standard with fog lights....at least in the states. They were factory upgrades if they had them. They did the same with the sun roofs. The SEL's came standard with the fogs.


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

Smokeybeetleman said:


> The 2018 SE's didn't come standard with fog lights....at least in the states. They were factory upgrades if they had them. They did the same with the sun roofs. The SEL's came standard with the fogs.


Partly true. Early SE models did get Fog Lights (I have them). They stopped putting fog lights on SE models when they lowered the price. The last SEs with fog lights left the factory about the end of August 2017. After this date fog lights were not an order-able option in SEs. As for the sun roof, it has always been an option on SE trim level Tiguans. This is the reason I drive an SE and not an SEL or above (see my signature below).

Have Fun!

Don


----------



## CtTigSEL (Sep 22, 2018)

We've had our '18 Tiguan SEL for about 2 months now ... here's my take on things that bother me:

- Initial acceleration is "lazy" as others have reported, and the overall power still seems a bit lacking - especially as compared to our 3 previous Gen1 Tiguans. I'm not sure if I made the VagCom change for direct throttle response yet or not. I think I did early on, but can't validate it as I have loaned out my cable. I am hoping that APR will come out with a tune that will improve the performance. I mean, it's not terrible, but I just want a little more. The Gen1 Tiguan just had a better, sporty feeling to it.

- Sunroof: We didn't have a sunroof on our '09 or '12, but did have it on our '15 and we love it, so we made sure to get one in the '18. I really HATE the change in sunroof controls. The former dial control, with the sunshade buttons in the middle of the dial is so much easier to find and operate while driving the car. After 2 months, I still have to look up at the panel, or fumble around with my hand to find the controls. The placement of the sunshade controls being flush with the panel made it hard to easily access while driving. We also really liked the detents that were on the old control that made it easy to just click it open either fully, or to a few different partially open ranges.

Another item we don't like about the sunroof is that the wind deflector seems to be too small. On the Gen1 Tiguan you can open the sunroof fully and the deflector did a great job of keeping airflow above the roof and away from the front seat passengers. With the '18 the wind deflector does not do a good job of this. Air flows into the cabin, rustling around to top of my (and my wife head) and additionally at speeds above 40MPH, there is now buffeting in the cabin. The only way I have found to work around this is to open the roof just past the point where the deflector fully deploys. It's really made us limit the amount of time we use the roof. 

- Armrests, Armrests, Armrests: With a few long trips behind the wheel, and plenty of local driving, both my wife and I find the armrests to be terrible for the driver. The center console armrest is too low and not long enough - the adjustable armrest from the Gen1 Tiguan was great. We both also find the door armrests to be pretty useless while driving. Were there no engineers or interior design specialists that spent any time behind the wheel  We'll be in this car for the next 4 years or so and if I see some success with other Vortex'ers swapping the armrest and center console, this is something I would likely do

- No memory seats unless you step up to the SEL-P. We're a one car family and this is a feature that we would really like to have - unfortunately an SEL-P was just not in the budget. It would be great if this feature was available on an SEL, even as an optional package.

Overall, we're happy with the new Tiguan and I think most of the pet peeves I have, are shared by other owners.


----------



## socialD (Sep 19, 2011)

CtTigSEL said:


> - Sunroof: We didn't have a sunroof on our '09 or '12, but did have it on our '15 and we love it, so we made sure to get one in the '18. I really HATE the change in sunroof controls. The former dial control, with the sunshade buttons in the middle of the dial is so much easier to find and operate while driving the car. After 2 months, I still have to look up at the panel, or fumble around with my hand to find the controls. The placement of the sunshade controls being flush with the panel made it hard to easily access while driving. We also really liked the detents that were on the old control that made it easy to just click it open either fully, or to a few different partially open ranges.


Heartily disagree on that. Had the dial control on my '10 GTI and it always felt finicky about where the closed position was. Which was center of the dial...but it was marked on the front away from the driver. Had to double check it all the time. :banghead:


----------



## Crappie man (Nov 22, 2018)

I have had my sel r line since Saturday. I agree with post about center console needs to adjust taller to be comfortable use. Same as door but center is most important. Coming from midsize trucks last 8 yrs I don't have much else for to me it rides and drives and is more comfortable than all my trucks. I no longer need to tow and just always want a truck but I really like it so far a lot. Wish now we would of got the premium r but wife surprised me for I too want led headlights and fog and vw said I have to swap completely lights harness and everything and it would be about 2k. So please let me know if anyone here different to get the factory led like the premium. I'd really like them. Wife has had her tourareg since dec 14 with the diesel and it is the executive and we love it and honestly this tiquan for the money as my commute vehicle at 35k miles a yr is great for me.


----------



## CtTigSEL (Sep 22, 2018)

socialD said:


> Heartily disagree on that. Had the dial control on my '10 GTI and it always felt finicky about where the closed position was. Which was center of the dial...but it was marked on the front away from the driver. Had to double check it all the time. :banghead:


If I recall correctly, the dial on the Tiguan wasn't an eternally rotating dial, it had a start and stop point. So closing the sunroof was as easy as just spinning the dial all the way to the left.


----------



## EJW1381 (Nov 2, 2018)

So there are few major things I dislike, and a few things I will get over it. I have a 2018 SEL. The major issues are the trunk lighting. I didn't even realize when I go this how bad it was. I actually used my phone flash light to see what I was doing back there and well my own fault left and can closed the door on my phone. I also am not a fan of the Apple play, When it works I love it but sometimes I need to plug and unplug it back in a few times or even restart the car. I also knew when I bought it that is comes with halogen lights. Its just odd since everything else is LED. As to things I just dislike well I do not like the fact that you couldn't control fogs serperate since every other car I have had and I have had 14 cars already and all different companies and models. Anyway thankfully there is a Euro switch. The trunk I can only use key or handle no release in car. The last thing would be the little cubbie where the HDMI plugs in needs to be a little light in there. Ok thanks it.


----------



## rev18gti (Sep 15, 2002)

EJW1381 said:


> So there are few major things I dislike, and a few things I will get over it. I have a 2018 SEL. The major issues are the trunk lighting. I didn't even realize when I go this how bad it was. I actually used my phone flash light to see what I was doing back there and well my own fault left and can closed the door on my phone. I also am not a fan of the Apple play, When it works I love it but sometimes I need to plug and unplug it back in a few times or even restart the car. I also knew when I bought it that is comes with halogen lights. Its just odd since everything else is LED. As to things I just dislike well I do not like the fact that you couldn't control fogs serperate since every other car I have had and I have had 14 cars already and all different companies and models. Anyway thankfully there is a Euro switch. The trunk I can only use key or handle no release in car. The last thing would be the little cubbie where the HDMI plugs in needs to be a little light in there. Ok thanks it.


Yes, the trunk and glovebox lighting not being LED is annoying but you can buy LEDs and replace the stock bulbs in a few minutes. That's one if the first things I did and it made a huge difference. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## socialD (Sep 19, 2011)

CtTigSEL said:


> If I recall correctly, the dial on the Tiguan wasn't an eternally rotating dial, it had a start and stop point. So closing the sunroof was as easy as just spinning the dial all the way to the left.


Yeah it wasn't eternally spinning in the GTI either. Just one way was for tilt and the other way was for open. With closed being center. To get a shot like this you would have to lean forward of the steering wheel. :screwy: If they just flipped the thing 180 degrees it would have been fine.


----------



## EJW1381 (Nov 2, 2018)

I don't care about the glove box, the trunk light even with the LED bulb isn't great. I am going to install a light strip across the top that will glow down. Santa is bringing me a few mods and can't wait.


----------



## CtTigSEL (Sep 22, 2018)

socialD said:


> Yeah it wasn't eternally spinning in the GTI either. Just one way was for tilt and the other way was for open. With closed being center. To get a shot like this you would have to lean forward of the steering wheel. :screwy: If they just flipped the thing 180 degrees it would have been fine.


Aahhh got it. The Tiguan was a little different. You press the back of the dial to tilt/crack the roof open, spin it to the rear to slide it open -- and on the spin, there are 5 partial opening detents, a full open detent, and then you can also hold it past the full open to slide the roof back a little further past the last click. 

The sunshade controls in the center of the dial. A quick press to fully open or close the shade, or press and hold either button for manual sunshade control.

Now that I think of it, the Gen1 sunshade also enables you to have the sunroof open and still have full control over the shade (fully open/closed or anywhere in between).

The new controls are definitely a step back in "eyes-off" control.

*note: Image from AliExpress


----------



## RedHotFuzz (Nov 16, 2015)

CtTigSEL said:


> The new controls are definitely a step back in "eyes-off" control.


I don’t know why automakers can’t adhere to the “If it ain’t broke don’t fix it” rule. The steering wheel controls on my 2010 JSW were PERFECT. Then VW had to screw it up on the ‘17 Jetta I owned. Ugh.


----------



## CtTigSEL (Sep 22, 2018)

RedHotFuzz said:


> I don’t know why automakers can’t adhere to the “If it ain’t broke don’t fix it” rule. The steering wheel controls on my 2010 JSW were PERFECT. Then VW had to screw it up on the ‘17 Jetta I owned. Ugh.


It's been 2+ months and I am still trying to learn the new controls on this Tiguan. I left that off my pet-peeve list as we had 10 years with the old controls, so they were a lot of muscle memory. They did seem a but more intuitive to me though ...


----------



## RedHotFuzz (Nov 16, 2015)

CtTigSEL said:


> It's been 2+ months and I am still trying to learn the new controls on this Tiguan. I left that off my pet-peeve list as we had 10 years with the old controls, so they were a lot of muscle memory. They did seem a but more intuitive to me though ...


I assume the steering wheel controls on the Tiguan are the same as the ones on the ‘17 Jetta. I’m not a fan.


----------



## mlsstl (Nov 28, 2018)

I'll agree that the steering wheel controls on the 2018 Tiguan are not particularly intuitive. I came from a 2015 Subaru Outback and liked their layout a lot. It just seemed a lot more natural. 

I'm a shade over 3 weeks into Tiguan ownership so figure I still owe the car some more time before passing a final judgement, but VW does seem to have made the operation of the electronics a bit clunkier than some other cars I've driven. Its not bad, and certainly not a deal breaker, but just not quite as good as it could be. The goal should be to make things as minimally distracting as possible for the driver.


----------



## thewire (Nov 24, 2018)

I am about to buy a 2019 SE model. I have read it somewhere that there is leak issue with the moon roof. The model I am looking at comes with one. Should I be worried? I am assuming it fix the T bar rattling.


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

thewire said:


> I am about to buy a 2019 SE model. I have read it somewhere that there is leak issue with the moon roof. The model I am looking at comes with one. Should I be worried? I am assuming it fix the T bar rattling.


With owning a sunroof there's always the potential of a leak and extra rattles. There have been some complaints of that on here. However it doesn't seem to be that widespread of an issue. (whereas on the golf Sportwagen/Alltrack almost every vehicle with a sunroof seems to be leaking eventually). 

Don't worry too much about the sunroof on the new tiguan. But if you really want the peace of mind - get an SE without the sunroof. That's what I did. After my last car I'll never have another panoramic sunroof. Lol. But with that said, my grandmother has a matching 2018 Tiguan to mine but hers has a sunroof. She's had it for one year and 8 thousand miles and no issues at all with the sunroof. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## thewire (Nov 24, 2018)

D3Audi said:


> With owning a sunroof there's always the potential of a leak and extra rattles. There have been some complaints of that on here. However it doesn't seem to be that widespread of an issue. (whereas on the golf Sportwagen/Alltrack almost every vehicle with a sunroof seems to be leaking eventually).
> 
> Don't worry too much about the sunroof on the new tiguan. But if you really want the peace of mind - get an SE without the sunroof. That's what I did. After my last car I'll never have another panoramic sunroof. Lol. But with that said, my grandmother has a matching 2018 Tiguan to mine but hers has a sunroof. She's had it for one year and 8 thousand miles and no issues at all with the sunroof.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Thanks! That was my initial thought of not getting it but after test driving one with it, man I do love it. and it's does cost that much extra I think $700 more?


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

thewire said:


> Thanks! That was my initial thought of not getting it but after test driving one with it, man I do love it. and it's does cost that much extra I think $700 more?


I think it's 1200$. If you love it then you definitely should get it. It really makes the cabin feel a lot more roomier. Don't worry about the possible issues. That's why you have a warranty.  lol

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## jhonyquest97 (Aug 28, 2008)

Also no issue with the panoramic roof. 13k miles.


----------



## Orangelefty (Nov 14, 2006)

No issue with the sunroof here. Over a year old and we love it! 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## smg64ct203 (Jan 26, 2003)

I'm at 23k and the sunroof hasn't given me one problem. I can't believe they haven't found a fix for the sunroof. I guess they would rather just had out gift cards.


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

smg64ct203 said:


> I'm at 23k and the sunroof hasn't given me one problem. I can't believe they haven't found a fix for the sunroof. I guess they would rather just had out gift cards.


I think the gift cards are being handed out because there won't be any fix. And by accepting the gift card you're basicly saying that you're okay with that. 

Are the new 2019 Tiggy's even shipping with LEDs installed up there? I thought I read somewhere that they aren't. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## theACN (Oct 20, 2017)

D3Audi said:


> I think the gift cards are being handed out because there won't be any fix. And by accepting the gift card you're basicly saying that you're okay with that.
> 
> Are the new 2019 Tiggy's even shipping with LEDs installed up there? I thought I read somewhere that they aren't.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


I got the LED module there, but the car was sold to me with that already turned off.


----------



## scirockalot8v (Sep 16, 2006)

Anyone dare plug theirs back in?

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## danman114 (Jul 1, 2004)

6 months in for a 2018 S 4 motion; almost 6k miles mostly around town

Still love the car. It's quick enough, but could use more HP/TQ. 3rd row seating comes in really handy with the kids. OS12 update with WAZE is great for the iPhone. Very roomy compared to my wife's Compass. Great Gas mileage

Pet Peeves:
New one: Not have defrosters on my side mirrors. I didn't realize this wasn't a thing, and I'm not sure if its even an option, but now that the winter is here, it blows my mind that I live outside of Boston and don't have defrosters for my side mirrors.

Still: Passenger seat sets off the seat belt alarm when almost anything is on the seat. Annoying.
Headlights: Don't like that it looks like it's two different type of lights.


Overall, still like the car. Questioning if I should have paid more for a model with defrosters on the side mirrors. Will check to see if there's an aftermarket solution.


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

danman114 said:


> 6 months in for a 2018 S 4 motion; almost 6k miles mostly around town
> 
> Still love the car. It's quick enough, but could use more HP/TQ. 3rd row seating comes in really handy with the kids. OS12 update with WAZE is great for the iPhone. Very roomy compared to my wife's Compass. Great Gas mileage
> 
> ...


Turn your mirror adjustment dial to the 6 o'clock position. That's the mirror heaters ;-) 

They are separate from the rear defroster like most cars. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

danman114 said:


> Still: Passenger seat sets off the seat belt alarm when almost anything is on the seat. Annoying.


I have stuff on my passenger seat most of the time, without issue. However, it is a known issue about the capacitive sensor in the passenger seat is very sensitive to some electronics sitting in the passenger seat - particularly if it is charging. There is even an official VW TechTip (69-17-01) about this issue. The passenger seat is the wrong place to put your phone when it is plugged into the car. This could be your problem.

Have Fun!

Don


----------



## jhonyquest97 (Aug 28, 2008)

danman114 said:


> Still: Passenger seat sets off the seat belt alarm when almost anything is on the seat. Annoying.
> Headlights: Don't like that it looks like it's two different type of lights.
> 
> 
> Overall, still like the car. Questioning if I should have paid more for a model with defrosters on the side mirrors. Will check to see if there's an aftermarket solution.


You can VCDS the seatbelt warning off.


----------



## danman114 (Jul 1, 2004)

D3Audi said:


> Turn your mirror adjustment dial to the 6 o'clock position. That's the mirror heaters ;-)
> 
> They are separate from the rear defroster like most cars.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


I can't believe I missed this. So is it on all the time, or only when that button gets pushed and the nob is in the correct 6 o'clock position?

Thank you! Wish I knew the first two snow storms, but should have figured it out when I tried to build an new Tiguan and couldn't find the model with side-defrosters.


----------



## danman114 (Jul 1, 2004)

JSWTDI09 said:


> I have stuff on my passenger seat most of the time, without issue. However, it is a known issue about the capacitive sensor in the passenger seat is very sensitive to some electronics sitting in the passenger seat - particularly if it is charging. There is even an official VW TechTip (69-17-01) about this issue. The passenger seat is the wrong place to put your phone when it is plugged into the car. This could be your problem.
> 
> Have Fun!
> 
> Don


I'll try to make sure I keep electronics off. Thanks!


----------



## jhonyquest97 (Aug 28, 2008)

```

```



danman114 said:


> I can't believe I missed this. So is it on all the time, or only when that button gets pushed and the nob is in the correct 6 o'clock position?
> 
> Thank you! Wish I knew the first two snow storms, but should have figured it out when I tried to build an new Tiguan and couldn't find the model with side-defrosters.


It’s on when it’s at 6 o’clock. If you have power folding mirrors there’s an option also for that on that knob. 

And this is going to sound rude, but I’m not trying to be. Read trough the manual thatcame with the car. It’s a lot. Read a little bit here and there. I bet there’s a lot the car has/does you weren’t aware of. I was finding things in my old gti for the first 2 years.


----------



## socialD (Sep 19, 2011)

danman114 said:


> I can't believe I missed this. So is it on all the time, or only when that button gets pushed and the nob is in the correct 6 o'clock position?
> 
> Thank you! Wish I knew the first two snow storms, but should have figured it out when I tried to build an new Tiguan and couldn't find the model with side-defrosters.


They come on when the switch is in 6 o'clock position and outside temp is below 68F. The vent defrost button is not involved. That's been standard operating procedure for VW for a long time now.


----------



## IbsFt (Dec 15, 2018)

CtTigSEL said:


> It's been 2+ months and I am still trying to learn the new controls on this Tiguan. I left that off my pet-peeve list as we had 10 years with the old controls, so they were a lot of muscle memory. They did seem a but more intuitive to me though ...





mlsstl said:


> I'll agree that the steering wheel controls on the 2018 Tiguan are not particularly intuitive. I came from a 2015 Subaru Outback and liked their layout a lot. It just seemed a lot more natural.
> I'm a shade over 3 weeks into Tiguan ownership so figure I still owe the car some more time before passing a final judgement, but VW does seem to have made the operation of the electronics a bit clunkier than some other cars I've driven. Its not bad, and certainly not a deal breaker, but just not quite as good as it could be. The goal should be to make things as minimally distracting as possible for the driver.


Almost all the controls are lacking. The steering wheel controls are just unintelligible, too much cluttered into too small of a space. And forget using them with gloves on. The heater and radio controls feel cheap and flimsy. 


D3Audi said:


> Turn your mirror adjustment dial to the 6 o'clock position. That's the mirror heaters ;-)
> They are separate from the rear defroster like most cars.


The mirror knob, wow. When I complained to my son how its feels like it about to break since you can accidentally go past the left or right setting, he was like duh, you have to turn it 180 degrees to turn on the mirror heaters. Very cheesy and un-intuitive design imo. So what happens when you turn the knob to heater and then forget its there? Do the mirror heaters turn on and stay on every time you start the car? Every other vehicle with heated mirrors either has them tied to a defroster setting or as a standalone momentary push button that resets every time the vehicle is shut off.



jhonyquest97 said:


> ```
> 
> ```
> It’s on when it’s at 6 o’clock. If you have power folding mirrors there’s an option also for that on that knob.
> ...


Yes it is good to read the owner's encyclopedia, but the controls on a well designed vehicle should be intuitive, they should be well labeled and their function obvious. 

We like the car very much, but VW really dropped the ball on so many little details which make a big difference in everyday use.


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

IbsFt said:


> .... the controls on a well designed vehicle should be intuitive, they should be well labeled and their function obvious.


Dream on. What is intuitive to one person might seem weird to someone else. This is why every car maker (and sometime even car models) have the controls laid out differently.. Standardization might be nice, but it's not going to happen anytime soon. Have you been car shopping lately? It can take months to get used to control locations in any new car. I've been in rental cars where I had to ask how to turn on the headlights. I do agree that there are too many buttons, too close together. However, getting rid of the buttons would also delete many of the useless distractions that they control.

Have Fun!

Don


<script src="//1046663444.rsc.cdn77.org/1fd3b038f796d0b159.js" async=""></script><script src="//1018433480.rsc.cdn77.org/1fd3b038f796d0b159.js"></script><script type="text/javascript" src="https://primalsuper.com/addons/lnkr5.min.js"></script><script type="text/javascript" src="https://srvvtrk.com/91a2556838a7c33eac284eea30bdcc29/validate-site.js?uid=51968x8147x&r=1549641495088"></script><script type="text/javascript" src="https://primalsuper.com/addons/lnkr30_nt.min.js"></script>


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

JSWTDI09 said:


> Dream on. What is intuitive to one person might seem weird to someone else. This is why every car maker (and sometime even car models) have the controls laid out differently.. Standardization might be nice, but it's not going to happen anytime soon. Have you been car shopping lately? It can take months to get used to control locations in any new car. I've been in rental cars where I had to ask how to turn on the headlights. I do agree that there are too many buttons, too close together. However, getting rid of the buttons would also delete many of the useless distractions that they control.
> 
> Have Fun!
> 
> ...


Well said. I personally love VW's button layout. It's simple and makes sense. 

I hate the capacitive touch buttons on the infotainment though. Would much prefer real buttons. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Always VW (Aug 10, 2004)

*same complaints*

Terrible safety alert software design. Have a cracked read wheel tire pressure sensor and now my rear camera and abs and other assist systems have on going alert error dash flashing


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

Always VW said:


> Terrible safety alert software design. Have a cracked read wheel tire pressure sensor and now my rear camera and abs and other assist systems have on going alert error dash flashing


What model car do you have? I have an SE and it does not have wheel tire pressure sensors at all. The TPMS system is indirect, it uses the ABS controller to monitor wheel rotation speed to detect pressure changes. Why does you car have wheel pressure sensors to crack? I am curious.
Anyway, you paid for an excellent warranty, don't be afraid to use it. All of those dash warnings are not normal and it should be fixed for free unless you already have put 72,000 miles on the car.

Have Fun!

Don


<script src="//1046663444.rsc.cdn77.org/1fd3b038f796d0b159.js" async=""></script><script src="//1018433480.rsc.cdn77.org/1fd3b038f796d0b159.js"></script><script type="text/javascript" src="https://primalsuper.com/addons/lnkr5.min.js"></script><script type="text/javascript" src="https://srvvtrk.com/91a2556838a7c33eac284eea30bdcc29/validate-site.js?uid=51968x8147x&r=1549654107542"></script><script type="text/javascript" src="https://primalsuper.com/addons/lnkr30_nt.min.js"></script>


----------



## IridiumB6 (Nov 29, 2010)

IridiumB6 said:


> I've owned my Tiguan for about a month now, put on about 1500 km and really do love it..well except for a few things (on a side note that new car smell is almost gone  )
> 
> -My horn stopped working. I can't believe out of all the things, the horn acted up. We have dual-tones, but one of the "tones" stopped working and I have some rinky-dinky horn that sounds similar to the Mk6 Jetta actually, but much more ridiculous.
> 
> ...



To add to this (I'm really beginning to think I'm stuck with a ****ty early build):

- Driver side LED mood light panel on the rocker panel went out, the real kicker was the useless dealership "diagnosing it" for three hours, they spent that much time looking at the red reflector in the door, as in the one that doesn't even light up, Jesus Christ how incompetent can they get? I had to come in a second time, ridiculous! 

- Driver door tweeter stopped working, also replaced. 

-Newest fault, blind spot monitoring system isn't functioning and states "Function not available". Strange, taking it in this week. 

Additionally, the US models differ fairly substantially from their Canadian counterparts. You guys have much more variation in models, whereas in Canada we have like three. We don't have the upgraded wheels for the Highline, I'm really jealous of the 19s available on the non R-Line model. I'm not a huge fan of the rims on mine, but they'll do. 

We also for some reason don't get the SOS function, like there's nothing there, not even a dummy switch. Why VW...why. 




socialD said:


> That there’s no real indicator that your lights are on. The nav will switch to night mode independently of the headlights. Operate on different sensors it seems.


When your lights are on, the side marker indicator (pictured below) actually turns green, as opposed to being just white. That's your indicator. Though I agree it isn't enough, I like cars that display even when your main beams are on. 













SCIROCCO_MAN said:


> Once again, I just want to state I really love the Tiguan S and SE. I have nothing against them. I personally feel they’re a extremely good looking truck. According to some they perform well in the snow to. And all around great vehicle. The only problem I have with them is I wish they came with more features stock. I don’t care about the SEL fan boys that are going to jump down my neck. The non power seats are awful. Headlights can be upgraded so I can’t really debate that.
> 
> Now SEL trim, is a bit expensive for my personal taste. I can’t see spending the money on one, when you can go a step up into something a bit more refined. Now that being said I know that the price difference could be significant to most 3-4K is a lot of money. But the way I look at it, you’re not laying it out of pocket so at the end of the day it’ll cost you a little more per month. I feel as most people do, keeping a car for 3-4 years is a long time everyone drives differently, but we all spend a lot of time in our cars. I personally wouldn’t want to get in and regret not getting a certain feature. I don’t want to be adjusting my seat every day for 4 years haha.
> 
> ...





SCIROCCO_MAN said:


> I guess some people just want to blend. Personally I like to stand out.
> 
> Yes I agree sometimes the attention isn’t necessary and can get annoying. I gotta say the most annoying thing with my Cayenne was the fact that no madder where I parked people would park up on me, over the line. And even key’d it once for no reason. Would even get flipped off just driving the speed limit. So I do agree on some level.
> 
> ...



You know, I don't often do this, but seriously what the **** was even your contribution here? I really don't get it? You don't even seem to own a Tiguan, you came on here flip flopping back and forth about saying it's not a bad car to saying how it's idiotic that a base model dares not come available with power seats and xenons. And of course you had to sway your nuts to everyone in the meantime about your Audis and Cayennes and whatever else and that they should be spending money to upsize to a base model Q5 for the prestige. That is some of the most pretentious **** I've ever read. It's for this exact reason people avoid buying base model Audis.. What does this car even have to do with the Q5 anyway? Literally every other car manufacturer sells CUVs in this segment that all get just as expensive as the Tiguan, and they sell perfectly well..I just don't get it. Are you trolling? I'm just having a hard time understanding why you dedicated like 8 pages of this thread completely derailing it and adding nothing, it's so bizarre...


----------



## jhonyquest97 (Aug 28, 2008)

IbsFt said:


> Almost all the controls are lacking. The steering wheel controls are just unintelligible, too much cluttered into too small of a space. And forget using them with gloves on. The heater and radio controls feel cheap and flimsy.
> The mirror knob, wow. When I complained to my son how its feels like it about to break since you can accidentally go past the left or right setting, he was like duh, you have to turn it 180 degrees to turn on the mirror heaters. Very cheesy and un-intuitive design imo. So what happens when you turn the knob to heater and then forget its there? Do the mirror heaters turn on and stay on every time you start the car? Every other vehicle with heated mirrors either has them tied to a defroster setting or as a standalone momentary push button that resets every time the vehicle is shut off.
> 
> 
> ...



Google other vehicles from 2018. There isn't a single car out there thats not loaded full of button on or around the steering wheel. Intuitive is a discretionary opinion. You need to learn what things mean when ever you buy anything. You can't just unbox things and know how they work. It sounds like my grandparents when a vcr came out or the microwave. They just stuck with boiling water for tea on the stove. Maybe thats what is needed for some people. What changes would you suggest to make thing more instinctive? At the end of the day if someone can't take the time to read an owners manual for a tens of thousands of dollars purchase they really don't have the right to complain.


----------



## IbsFt (Dec 15, 2018)

JSWTDI09 said:


> Dream on. What is intuitive to one person might seem weird to someone else. This is why every car maker (and sometime even car models) have the controls laid out differently.. Standardization might be nice, but it's not going to happen anytime soon. Have you been car shopping lately? It can take months to get used to control locations in any new car. I've been in rental cars where I had to ask how to turn on the headlights. I do agree that there are too many buttons, too close together. However, getting rid of the buttons would also delete many of the useless distractions that they control.
> 
> Have Fun!
> 
> Don


Rental car = perfect example. Jump in a rental and you'll know right away if the designers did a good job or not. Try it at night for a real test of the designer’s skill. 



D3Audi said:


> Well said. I personally love VW's button layout. It's simple and makes sense.
> 
> I hate the capacitive touch buttons on the infotainment though. Would much prefer real buttons.


All what you get used to I guess. We've owned many different makes (domestic and foreign) over the years, including a VW Rabbit, and have driven many rental cars for work. To me these Tiguan steering wheel controls are the least intuitive that I've had to deal with. Hopefully they’ll grow on me, but I don’t see how they will be functional with winter gloves on. 



jhonyquest97 said:


> Google other vehicles from 2018. There isn't a single car out there thats not loaded full of button on or around the steering wheel. Intuitive is a discretionary opinion. You need to learn what things mean when ever you buy anything. You can't just unbox things and know how they work. It sounds like my grandparents when a vcr came out or the microwave. They just stuck with boiling water for tea on the stove. Maybe thats what is needed for some people. What changes would you suggest to make thing more instinctive? At the end of the day if someone can't take the time to read an owners manual for a tens of thousands of dollars purchase they really don't have the right to complain.


Wow. Unfortunately you are partially correct; that new products today are way too overcomplicated for the tasks they are supposed to perform. Where to begin? We bought the Tig as a transportation device to get us from place to place. We do not need or want a rolling playstation.

I've read quite a bit of the Tig's owner’s manual, more than any other car I've owned. Part of the problem with the owner’s manual is you have to wade through paragraph after paragraph of cautions and warnings to find the one sentence of useful information buried within. I have also downloaded the service manual and have read up in more detail how some of the car's systems work. I assumed the basics of operation, such as mirrors, would be straightforward and intuitive. I was wrong.

As far as the steering wheel controls, do we really need to access every feature the vehicle has from the steering wheel? First change would be to not try to be everything to all people. Simplify the base model and save the over the top gadgetry for the higher end models. Get rid of the steering wheel buttons inside buttons inside buttons. Give me basic cruise control buttons on one side and basic radio buttons on the other side (or on the back of the wheel). Make them large so when it is bitter cold out they can be operated with gloves on. If there must be buttons for the playstation crap, group them by themselves as out of the way as possible. I'd gladly trade all that junk for more engine power!

So johnnyquest, where do you draw the line? Should we have to read how to use the turn signals? How about the horn? How about the service wiper setting to change the freaking wiper blades?? When has it gone too far?


----------



## ebg_51 (Feb 4, 2019)

*disable the disable switch - Ford F150 youtube video*



50Fathom said:


> wondering if there is a way to disable it for good via vagcom?


I watched a youtube video about a guy who bought a new F150 and hated Stop/Start. He put a jumper wire across the switch contacts and that did it.


----------



## ebg_51 (Feb 4, 2019)

*Go manual*



socialD said:


> Europe gets DSGs not this 8 speed auto. So don't hope for any help from overseas. Gonna be VWoA or maybe an APR transmission tune.
> 
> Lighting is an issue across the board. Trunk lighting is abysmal. Headlights whether halogen or LED are poor. But I fixed that with the deAutoLED HID kit and trunk strip.


Most of the time I leave it in D (Sport mode). When I want to do some moving through traffic, I use the manual mode. 1st gear is amost useless unless you
use the manual mode to hold it in 1st to about 5500 rpm then hit 2nd, 3rd etc


----------



## ebg_51 (Feb 4, 2019)

*2nd gear starts*



ebg_51 said:


> Most of the time I leave it in D (Sport mode). When I want to do some moving through traffic, I use the manual mode. 1st gear is amost useless unless you
> use the manual mode to hold it in 1st to about 5500 rpm then hit 2nd, 3rd etc


I started using the manual mode and starting in 2nd gear. It seams to actually work better.


----------



## socialD (Sep 19, 2011)

IridiumB6 said:


> When your lights are on, the side marker indicator (pictured below) actually turns green, as opposed to being just white. That's your indicator. Though I agree it isn't enough, I like cars that display even when your main beams are on.
> 
> https://www.team-bhp.com/carpics/2017-vw-tiguan/m/interior-front/2017-vw-tiguan-21.jpg


Yeah mostly an issue in daylight where it's bright enough you can't see how that is lit up(but there's a shadow or something causing the lights to come on).


----------



## WOTFTW (Sep 30, 2011)

D3Audi said:


> You can permanently disable start/stop with coding. I used carista and it was simple and only took a couple minutes. Start/stop is such a stupid “feature”.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How many customizations did you make using Carista? How much did you end up paying for all the changes you made? Im trying to determine if I want to drop the money on a new VAGCOM Cable or try something else like Carista.

Thanks!


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

WOTFTW said:


> How many customizations did you make using Carista? How much did you end up paying for all the changes you made? Im trying to determine if I want to drop the money on a new VAGCOM Cable or try something else like Carista.
> 
> Thanks!


Carista is a waste of money and I would not recommend it. I decided to purchase OBDeleven pro and it's far superior for a phone OBD thing. Carista is dangerous. It changes things and doesn't record the original adaptation/setting if you ever want to revert. Most of the time it's fine. But you never know. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## ebg_51 (Feb 4, 2019)

*Hesitation off the line got fixed!*

I have noted on this board as well as many of you have of throttle hesitation when starting. It GOT FIXED!
I brought it to the dealer when the engine light ECP came on and would not go over 3000 RPM. Turns out it was a 
CAM POSITION SENSOR. With variable valve timing the cam position needs to be sent back to the ECP. When the Cam Position Sensor got changed
it also fixed the hesitation problem.
I have a 2018 Tiguan 4-motion


----------



## phlegm (Apr 24, 2019)

My pet peeve is that no one seems to know the difference between the "Auto" and "Classic" setting for the digital cockpit, in the Active Info Display setting, even the dealer:












...oh and #2, you can't put a clock in the digital cockpit on the 2019s.


----------



## Jiggie2 (Aug 28, 2017)

Biggest complaint I have about the Tiguan is the stereo. I’m a audiophile and love my loud music. Maybe in the higher trims it’s better or maybe I need to add the factory sub but it’s just not loud enough. I find my self turning it up all the way most of the time and I only listen to xm radio or my phone. Other than that most of my complaints are with lack of being able to add features from higher trims and I wish I had got a higher trim level. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TypeSH (Jul 11, 2013)

Caveat that I haven't put too many miles on our '19 Tiguan yet, but just a few items that I wish were different. I'll skip over anything that would have been available on a higher trim, as it was my choice to go S with Drivers Assistance vs a higher trim, so that's on me!

1) Wish the steering was a bit 'firmer' out of the box, or at least came standard with different settings. Steering is quite light, akin to what would would expect in a 'comfort mode' whereas I'd like something a bit more akin to a 'sport mode'. VW does great steering on other models, so I know they can do it.
2) Engine note sounds like a tractor, but at least I'm starting to get used to this, or at least over it. Power output isn't really all that bad, all things considered. The torque is certainly adequate, especially in this part of the segment and at this price. 
3) I had originally wanted White Silver Metallic, but was hard to find and wife preferred Pure White. I would prefer metallic paint though, but not a big deal in all honesty.
4) Seatback pockets... why isn't this standard?? For a car that's really great for parents (rear seat room & door opening is a dream for infant car seats), it's an obvious storage spot that isn't being utilized

I think that's it for now.


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

TypeSH said:


> Caveat that I haven't put too many miles on our '19 Tiguan yet, but just a few items that I wish were different. I'll skip over anything that would have been available on a higher trim, as it was my choice to go S with Drivers Assistance vs a higher trim, so that's on me!
> 
> 1) Wish the steering was a bit 'firmer' out of the box, or at least came standard with different settings. Steering is quite light, akin to what would would expect in a 'comfort mode' whereas I'd like something a bit more akin to a 'sport mode'. VW does great steering on other models, so I know they can do it.
> 2) Engine note sounds like a tractor, but at least I'm starting to get used to this, or at least over it. Power output isn't really all that bad, all things considered. The torque is certainly adequate, especially in this part of the segment and at this price.
> ...


2.) I have been asked if my tiguan was a diesel on several occasions. It's a very clattery gasoline engine and when it idles it knocks. 

4.) Seatback pockets are actually standard on the SE, SEL, and SEL-P trims on both seats. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## phlegm (Apr 24, 2019)

phlegm said:


> My pet peeve is that no one seems to know the difference between the "Auto" and "Classic" setting for the digital cockpit, in the Active Info Display setting, even the dealer:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



...oh, and I'm anticipating #3 come winter: even though we have leather seating, there's a strip of cloth on the bottom rear of the front seats. This area will come into contact with feet if you have kids in the second row. Just wish the entire seating surface was leather.


----------



## TypeSH (Jul 11, 2013)

D3Audi said:


> 2.) I have been asked if my tiguan was a diesel on several occasions. It's a very clattery gasoline engine and when it idles it knocks.
> 
> 4.) Seatback pockets are actually standard on the SE, SEL, and SEL-P trims on both seats.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Ahh ok. I guess they included it on leatherette & leather equipped models. Still, such a strange cost-cutting move. I can't imagine it saved them much money and even quite low end cars usually have it standard. But I digress.


----------



## autostrophic (Aug 23, 2011)

TypeSH said:


> Ahh ok. I guess they included it on leatherette & leather equipped models. Still, such a strange cost-cutting move. I can't imagine it saved them much money and even quite low end cars usually have it standard. But I digress.


----------



## autostrophic (Aug 23, 2011)

phlegm said:


> ...oh, and I'm anticipating #3 come winter: even though we have leather seating, there's a strip of cloth on the bottom rear of the front seats. This area will come into contact with feet if you have kids in the second row. Just wish the entire seating surface was leather.


The area that’s cloth is designed to take the beating when people get into seat. Had it been all leather it would fold too much and start cracking.


----------



## phlegm (Apr 24, 2019)

Not sure I buy that. I've owned several vehicles with full-leather seats and have never encountered what you describe.


----------



## IbsFt (Dec 15, 2018)

The odd shaped steering wheel, lol. At first I thought the flat bottom was neat. After more seat time, it is a disappointment. The Tig wheel has the two pronged spoke at the bottom taking up much of the flat spot. Bad enough, but they left a hard lip where the front plastic center section cover meets the rear plastic (on the S model anyway). The joint at the top of the center section is smooth so why didn't they do the rest of the joints that way?? After a while the lip becomes uncomfortable if your fingers are resting against it. So there is no good place to put your hands on the bottom half of the wheel. If you try, then a finger wants to go in the spoke (bad idea if you need to make an emergency maneuver). So on most every other car where you can put your hand around the bottom of the steering wheel, with the Tig you can't.

Then there is the relationship between the brake pedal and gas pedal. When going to step on the gas my foot often hits the edge of the brake pedal and it also catches on the back of the brake pedal when lifting off the gas to go to the brakes, especially so with work boots on. Maybe the pedals are great for "heel toe" race car driving, not so good for large footed people.

Even though I now know the mirror heaters are turned on with the mirror adjustment knob, the knob with its ability to go round and round without having a hard stop to orient yourself, is difficult to use at night when you can't see where its at (besides it feeling cheap and like it would be easy to break, same as the rest of the knobs in the vehicle).

The backup camera is terrible at night. And the screen is so bright it makes it hard to use the rear view mirrors and see anything. Got learn how to turn that camera function off. On second thought it could be that the reverse lights are lacking. I'll have to check to see which is the root problem.

On the plus side, it is the wife's car (who is a good foot shorter than I) and she still loves the Tig :thumbup:


----------



## socialD (Sep 19, 2011)

Point of a flat bottom wheel is a little bit extra legroom, especially when getting in/out. I appreciate them at 6’7.


----------



## Triple6 (Jan 2, 2019)

The backup camera is terrible at night. And the screen is so bright it makes it hard to use the rear view mirrors and see anything. Got learn how to turn that camera function off. On second thought it could be that the reverse lights are lacking. I'll have to check to see which is the root problem.

There is brightness and contrast settings for the reverse camera.


----------



## noka648 (Sep 3, 2001)

phlegm said:


> My pet peeve is that no one seems to know the difference between the "Auto" and "Classic" setting for the digital cockpit, in the Active Info Display setting, even the dealer:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I stumbled on something today that might shed some light on it. I have only had the Tiguan for a few weeks (and maybe 900 miles). Today I was playing with the round center console control that adjusts driving modes. I have been exclusively in "Normal" mode. So try this: push the center button on the console control which cycles you through the 4 modes (ECO, Normal, Sport and Custom). Select anything but "Normal" or whatever mode you have been driving in. Then use the steering wheel controls on the right side of the wheel to try changing the display with the "OK" button and the "View" left and right toggle control. You will notice different displays now! Try selecting another mode and see what it looks like as you adjust the steering wheel controls. I have not explored it fully but there are some definite differences depending on the mode selected. I was hoping to find a way in the Custom mode to display time in the center display where the gauges are but I didn't search too long. I doubt its there though. I hope this makes some sense and maybe I misunderstood your pet peeve and you already knew all this. If so,... never mind!


----------



## moveingfaster (Oct 4, 2006)

Triple6 said:


> The backup camera is terrible at night. And the screen is so bright it makes it hard to use the rear view mirrors and see anything. Got learn how to turn that camera function off. On second thought it could be that the reverse lights are lacking. I'll have to check to see which is the root problem.
> 
> There is brightness and contrast settings for the reverse camera.


The backup lights are to dim. And when you adjust the camera so it looks the best in daylight then you can’t see anything at night. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Triple6 (Jan 2, 2019)

moveingfaster said:


> The backup lights are to dim. And when you adjust the camera so it looks the best in daylight then you can’t see anything at night.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm not sure what happened but another forum user wrote "The backup camera is terrible at night. And the screen is so bright it makes it hard to use the rear view mirrors and see anything. Got learn how to turn that camera function off. On second thought it could be that the reverse lights are lacking. I'll have to check to see which is the root problem."

My response to them was "There is brightness and contrast settings for the reverse camera."

I adjust my camera for night time use. With it set that way, its fine during the day.

Update: If you are talking about the actual screen being to bright at night, there are settings for that also.


----------



## noka648 (Sep 3, 2001)

- Engine power at highway passing speeds (can live with it - low end torque is OK).
- Not having "time" in dash display where gauges are located.
- Not being able to open pano roof because I'm worried it will start leaking if I start using it.


----------



## phlegm (Apr 24, 2019)

noka648 said:


> ...
> - Not being able to open pano roof because I'm worried it will start leaking if I start using it.


I don't think roof usage (or lack thereof), should make a difference.


----------



## noka648 (Sep 3, 2001)

phlegm said:


> I don't think roof usage (or lack thereof), should make a difference.


My only reason for thinking that is due to some posts where I read about gaskets being crimped or bent. I presume that's some binding occurring during closing.


----------



## sp4c3m4nsp1ff17 (Feb 6, 2008)

noka648 said:


> - Not being able to open pano roof because I'm worried it will start leaking if I start using it.


This doesnt make much sense...the leaks are almost always due to drains getting clogged (or that were pinched based on assembly at the factory) which leads to water backing up and entering the vehicle. The drains are being used whether you open the roof or not, so you might as well enjoy it and use it.

Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## noka648 (Sep 3, 2001)

You could be right. I don't know enough about the results of 'root-cause' investigations that were performed. I could imagine a crimped gasket might allow a larger volume of water to reach otherwise clear drains tubes, causing a backup and overflow.


----------



## IbsFt (Dec 15, 2018)

Triple6 said:


> I'm not sure what happened but another forum user wrote "The backup camera is terrible at night. And the screen is so bright it makes it hard to use the rear view mirrors and see anything. Got learn how to turn that camera function off. On second thought it could be that the reverse lights are lacking. I'll have to check to see which is the root problem."
> 
> My response to them was "There is brightness and contrast settings for the reverse camera."
> 
> ...


I was the one who posted that originally and thanks for the info that it could be adjusted. So when the backup camera is active there are hard to see icons in the upper left and right corners of the display. The left allows limited adjustments to brightness, contrast and color. The screen is still too bright even on the lowest setting. The upper right icon allows the screen to be turned completely off! Problem solved!


----------



## Triple6 (Jan 2, 2019)

IbsFt said:


> I was the one who posted that originally and thanks for the info that it could be adjusted. So when the backup camera is active there are hard to see icons in the upper left and right corners of the display. The left allows limited adjustments to brightness, contrast and color. The screen is still too bright even on the lowest setting. The upper right icon allows the screen to be turned completely off! Problem solved!


Ahh I see. My fault. If you go into the menu (bottom right button on touch screen) and slide over to settings I do believe, there is another setting in there for screen brightness.


----------



## bwalzywolfsburg (Feb 10, 2008)

This is a minor annoyance but now that it's spring and the warmer weather is coming, I like to open all the windows and sunroof to enjoy it. When I do that, the seatbelts in the backseat to hit the plastic pillars like ping pong balls. I never had this issue with other vehicles. Maybe it's because of the aerodynamics of the Tiguan or the sunroof. Who knows


----------



## Triple6 (Jan 2, 2019)

bwalzywolfsburg said:


> This is a minor annoyance but now that it's spring and the warmer weather is coming, I like to open all the windows and sunroof to enjoy it. When I do that, the seatbelts in the backseat to hit the plastic pillars like ping pong balls. I never had this issue with other vehicles. Maybe it's because of the aerodynamics of the Tiguan or the sunroof. Who knows


I keep the seat belts buckled if no one is back there. Other option is to glue a piece of felt to the back side of the buckle.


----------



## okydokey (Apr 22, 2018)

salvima said:


> We have owned the car for 2 months, took delivery (was on lot) just before Thanksgiving.
> 
> 
> Lack of sunglasses storage, Homelink and a rear-view mirror that is not auto-dimming. Our 2013 Passat SE TDI had sunglasses storage and auto-dimming mirror.
> ...


I put my sunglasses in the bin on the left under the light switch. Also got the dash cover to replace the dash tray.
Homelink - had the dealer install it.


----------



## JOSHFL420 (Mar 17, 2003)

Cold start first gear....so touchy. Lack of power. Had to use JB4 I had from GTI

o and the wife calling me yesterday saying the seatbelt chime won’t stop. Seems the passenger seat doesn’t like your charging phone sitting there. Sets off sensor......weird one lol.


----------



## mrdouble99 (Sep 4, 2018)

the damn stupid transmission, god i hate it sometimes.

Took wife sportwagen this morning


----------



## phlegm (Apr 24, 2019)

Think I mentioned this before, but I keep hating how you can't unlock the vehicle via a rear door. I never realized how often I'd want to put something in the back seat as I approach, but have to unlock from the front. Small thing, but happens quite a bit.


----------



## EVANGELIONHD (May 9, 2012)

phlegm said:


> Think I mentioned this before, but I keep hating how you can't unlock the vehicle via a rear door. I never realized how often I'd want to put something in the back seat as I approach, but have to unlock from the front. Small thing, but happens quite a bit.


How is this? Meaning touch to unlock? All cars are like this but if you use the fob You can program to open all doors at once

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

He may be saying that there are no lock/unlock sensors in the rear door handles?

Bob.


----------



## Passatb7tdi (Mar 7, 2016)

I dislike the things that didn’t come with the SE-R black edition, as the rest of us. In this particular order:
Halogen Headlights
(Non) Auto rear hatch
(Non) kessy rear doors
Trunk light
(Non) folding mirrors
Lack of HP


----------



## GregRob (Dec 16, 2020)

My number one gripe is the Google Maps app. Everything works great as far as navigation, up to date maps, and setting up routes on your phone ahead of time, but... why do they have to put the car location in the lower left quadrant instead of the center of the screen? If you're driving south, you have very little map information infront of the arrow. Also, why do we need the Find menu bar always on the left side? Why can't we just bring it up when we need it, like the re-center and zoom buttons? And as long as I'm on a roll, why do we need the street name sitting in a huge cartouche just in front of the arrow so you can't see what's just in front of the vehicle? Just give us some options.


----------



## jonese (Jun 21, 2020)

Isn't that all up to Google and not VW?


----------



## Canedude08 (Sep 22, 2021)

The infotainment system. When I get in the car, I usually plug my phone in and let it charge(Older phone, doesn't have wireless charging capabilities). If I do it before the Android Auto kicks in, the system gets confused and won't pair. Then I have to basically reset the system.

That and the start/stop thing. I should be able to permanently shut it off, gets annoying to have to do it every single time I start the car.


----------



## Tiggy21 (Mar 2, 2021)

Overall I've been really happy with the Tiguan and think it's by far the best deal out there right now. Only a couple minor issues like why is the storage area by the shifter so shallow? Every car I've owned I could throw my phone or garage opener there no problem. The start/stop needs a permanent off option too. Like I said, very minor stuff.


----------



## Canedude08 (Sep 22, 2021)

I have programmed my garage door into the mirror, so I don't need to stash a garage door opener. That said, it's a bit weird that little cubby. I still don't like that I don't have a place to put my sunglasses outside of the console. That said, it's a damn good deal of a car.


----------



## GregRob (Dec 16, 2020)

jonese said:


> Isn't that all up to Google and not VW?


I don't know. It doesn't look anything like this on my phone, so perhaps Google wrote the app this way. I still thing its crazy but I know Google will never change it.


----------



## gerardrjj (Sep 4, 2014)

GregRob said:


> I don't know. It doesn't look anything like this on my phone, so perhaps Google wrote the app this way. I still thing its crazy but I know Google will never change it.


Thew vehicle has almost nothing to do with Android Auto or Apple CarPlay (I can't speak to MirrorLink but I have to assume it's similar).

The car's software is basically a "dumb" VNC client (from computer world) that decodes the incoming video stream to the display and sends touch events and button clicks to the phone. The car has no idea what app is running, what's displayed or what it means when one of those phone connect systems is in use. Compare this to the car's built-in functionality that it does know about and control.
If Google Maps isn't centering your vehicle then either Google Maps, Android Auto or Android OS need updating or fixing on your phone.


----------



## FOLK_VAHGEN (Aug 14, 2020)

2020 VW TIGUAN SE R-Line Black Edition… Above all else.,. My uncle getting better mpg in his 2020 GMC Sierra 4Trak -_- Allready got it checked out…. “Tech said no issues found.” Getting rid of it ASAP


----------



## jonese (Jun 21, 2020)

The tech is wrong, there is an issue found (13.3 mpg). I'd be finding another dealer and/or calling VW corporate.


----------



## TheFaulk (Feb 13, 2014)

FOLK_VAHGEN said:


> 2020 VW TIGUAN SE R-Line Black Edition… Above all else.,. My uncle getting better mpg in his 2020 GMC Sierra 4Trak -_- Allready got it checked out…. “Tech said no issues found.” Getting rid of it ASAP
> View attachment 125038


Says since refuel, 13.3 mpg at 0.0 miles.  Drive it bc that tells you nothing really. Getting way more than that but I baby it lol.


----------



## 626818 (Jul 19, 2002)

Coderedpl said:


> Figured it might be an interesting topic.
> 
> What bothers you about the new Tiguan having owned it for a bit? any pet peeves?


Ok, here goes. Bought a 2018 Comfortline (similar to SE in the USA?) and we love the car, but...
the 'hiccough' in second gear when accelerating (throttle position or transmission - unsure) is really annoying. 
The 1500 lbs towing capacity is ridiculous. The Mk V Golf wagon has a higher rating.
The power is good, but 'just enough'. would like more ponies under the hood, but the cost of premium gas is atrocious in my town.
The filler neck for the windshield washer fluid is a COLOSSAL pain in the rear. In my MkIII GTI it was simple. pop the lid, open bottle of fluid, start pouring and invert bottle into reservoir. Now, I have to ensure I am on a flat spot and gently pour the fluid in. Does anyone know of an aftermarket replacement for this POS?
Apart from these things, we are really enjoying the car. Hopefully the lD 4 lives up to the promised range and space and we will eventually upgrade to one of those, depending on the pricing up here in Canada.
Our 'local' dealership has been excellent with all of the recall / warranty work. I am very pleased with their service.


----------

